# NSW State Sponsorship MERGED



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

I have some questions about NSW state sponsorship. 

I will be applying for state sponsorship as a Systems Administrator. I do have a positive skills assessment from the ACS. 

My questions are:
Has anyone here recently applied for state sponsorship with NSW?

Do they reply within 3 to 4 week timeframe as mentioned on their website? my Agent said it will take abt 2-3 months. 

How strict are they?

Did anyone get a grant recently? Specifically, as a Sys Admin?

Thanks.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

In the website it clearly says Three to four weeks.

*Processing of Applications

Processing time for successful applications is currently on average three to four weeks. Please check this website for updates on processing times*

Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

You will get some info in this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...systems-analyst-systems-administrator-17.html

State Sponsorship website links for reference.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...126-state-sponsorship-website-links-post.html

Cheers.


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks Maddy for your reply.

As I mentioned in my query, I know that on NSW website it is mentioned as 3-4 weeks but my agent said that their current experience is about 2-3 months with other clients. :confused2:

Other links you mentioned in your reply doesn't give any idea whether anyone applied for NSW SS in recent times, timeframe and success of their appl. 

Also, want to know if a Letter of Intent from an Ausie Employer will add more weight to my application or it will complicate the matter.

Anyways, Thanks Again

Eagle


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

If you meet the eligibility criteria, you must go ahead and apply. If the website says 3 to 4 weeks means within a month you should definitely get it (Provided all necessary documents of evidence is attached)

Agent might refer to some complicated case here. So don't get confused. If you have decided to go for NSW, then nothing should stop you.

Cheers.


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> If you meet the eligibility criteria, you must go ahead and apply. If the website says 3 to 4 weeks means within a month you should definitely get it (Provided all necessary documents of evidence is attached)
> 
> Agent might refer to some complicated case here. So don't get confused. If you have decided to go for NSW, then nothing should stop you.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for your encouraging words...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

:welcome: No worries... Any help just give a shout by posting it in... We all are here to help in this forum


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> :welcome: No worries... Any help just give a shout by posting it in... We all are here to help in this forum


One of my friend is IT Manager in a company which has subsidiary in Sydney. He said that he is ready to hire me in there once i get the visa. he is ready to give me letter of intent for the same.

so, just want to know if a Letter of Intent from an Ausie Employer will add more weight to my SS application or it will complicate the matter.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

eagleseye said:


> One of my friend is IT Manager in a company which has subsidiary in Sydney. He said that he is ready to hire me in there once i get the visa. he is ready to give me letter of intent for the same.
> 
> so, just want to know if a Letter of Intent from an Ausie Employer will add more weight to my SS application or it will complicate the matter.


It does definitely. But thats not mandatory for you to be eligible for SS. This will be an additional weightage to your application and assurance for the NSW govt to believe that you will definitely stay in NSW for your work as you got a confirmation from an employer for a job offer in sydney (Post PR Grant)

But generally, From offshore based on the skills assessment and work experience you should be able to apply and get it assessed by the NSW State Sponsorship team.

Cheers.


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks Maddy for your reply and congrats again for your visa grant.

My agent said its better to avoid the *LoI* thing as it might go in other categories like ENS or 457. but, she gave me a shocker that at the time of DIAC application, It is advisable to submit Payslips from the Day 1 of my current employment and also bank statement for the same period.

Now, the issue is, my employer doesn't print and distribute the Payslips. those are available on intranet. whoever wants it can take printout and get it signed and stamped by HR Manager. I am working with this org for last 10 yrs and I don't think that our HR Manager will agree to sign on 120 payslips. 

any idea, what is the requirement of DIAC? for how many months have you submitted Salary Slips and Bank statement?

Not only this, in 2008, due to internal restructuring my job title also got changed but duties and responsibilities remained more or less same. So, for ACS assessment I applied with this title for the whole tenure and got it assessed. If I give old payslips it will show my old designation also, which might create an issue with DIAC.

I am so confused :confused2:


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

eagleseye said:


> Thanks Maddy for your reply and congrats again for your visa grant.
> 
> My agent said its better to avoid the *LoI* thing as it might go in other categories like ENS or 457. but, she gave me a shocker that at the time of DIAC application, It is advisable to submit Payslips from the Day 1 of my current employment and also bank statement for the same period.
> 
> ...


In the Intranet site, do you have the payslips in a pdf format? or HTML format?

Does it have company name on it?

If so, you can save in Pdf / rtf format and then attach it. That's more than enough.
If you have any difficulties in getting this from intranet check with your company payroll and try to get a seal (rubber stamp) on the print outs. You can scan and submit them, this is more than enough. No signatory is required for payslips.

I submitted only last 4 months in a pdf format.

Good Luck.


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

I have ACS 263111 ,i had been rejected from south australia.

can any one suggest on whch state i can apply please ...I am trying for good ielts result...


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

gemaltu said:


> I have ACS 263111 ,i had been rejected from south australia.
> 
> can any one suggest on whch state i can apply please ...I am trying for good ielts result...


State Migration Plans: Australian Visa Bureau

visit this website and click all the states and check.

i think 263111 is on Victoria SMP list. try ur luck there


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

gemaltu said:


> I have ACS 263111 ,i had been rejected from south australia.
> 
> can any one suggest on whch state i can apply please ...I am trying for good ielts result...


You may try for VIC. But you should have enough IELTS score and experience as mentioned in their site.

Good Luck.


----------



## rajeshsenger (Dec 7, 2011)

Helo , i have just joined this. I have ACS accessement 8 months old with ICT security specialist but i want to change it to System administrator , could any one tel me that if i apply for reassesemnt will ACS cancel the current one or i can have both the accessements with me. Also will i have to send all the docuemnts again,

Thanks


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

rajeshsenger said:


> Helo , i have just joined this. I have ACS accessement 8 months old with ICT security specialist but i want to change it to System administrator , could any one tel me that if i apply for reassesemnt will ACS cancel the current one or i can have both the accessements with me. Also will i have to send all the docuemnts again,
> 
> Thanks


Why you want to change it?? Sec Specialist is on VIC SOL. you can try applying there.


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> You may try for VIC. But you should have enough IELTS score and experience as mentioned in their site.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thansk both...

I try to apply VIC but IELTS 7 each...........

If you find any other state please update me


----------



## rajeshsenger (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for reply,


The IELTS requirement is 7 each , but after trying so many times i always get 7.5 overall but not each.
That is the only reason i am looking to get my accessement changed as my job profile is also similar to system administrator.

Moreover i have read that Northern Territory State required average 7 bands for System administrator. So i am looking for that. any suggestion ????

Thanks


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

rajeshsenger said:


> Thanks for reply,
> 
> The IELTS requirement is 7 each , but after trying so many times i always get 7.5 overall but not each.
> That is the only reason i am looking to get my accessement changed as my job profile is also similar to system administrator.
> ...


Sysadmin u have option of VIC, NSW, SA (chk if its still in high availability) states only. NT will take more than four months for processing.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> Sysadmin u have option of VIC, NSW, SA (chk if its still in high availability) states only. NT will take more than four months for processing.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Sorry Maddy,

Sys Admin is not on VIC and also been off listed from SA on 12th Oct. so the only options available are NSW or NT.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

eagleseye said:


> Sorry Maddy,
> 
> Sys Admin is not on VIC and also been off listed from SA on 12th Oct. so the only options available are NSW or NT.


Okay..NT u think twice before applying. If its gonna take four mnths in approval of SS, u might as well apply for 175. Or if ur applying for points then apply for NSW which is the last option left out for you.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> Okay..NT u think twice before applying. If its gonna take four mnths in approval of SS, u might as well apply for 175. Or if ur applying for points then apply for NSW which is the last option left out for you.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


My reply was just a correction to your reply to rajesh's query. Also, I am not short on points. I would rather wait for other states to publish their new list than applying for NT SS. there are very limited opportunities in NT. 

About applying for 175, Sys Admins just cant as this occupation is not on SOL 1. its on SOL 2, so only sponsored candidates are eligible.


----------



## rajeshsenger (Dec 7, 2011)

Sir , is there any annoucement for state migration plan review , as far as my knowledge is concerned all the states has recently (oct 2011 to Dec 2011 )updated there SMP , so to wait could could prove to be a wrong step. any suggestion please ???

Thanks


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, no one else could comment except the state govt immigration authorities. I would suggest u to take action according to the current openings. SMP occupation list may be or may not be revised. 

Good Luck.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Some state do monthly review some do bi monthly review of the occupations in demand. Also there is no guarantee that ur expected occupation will be included in.the revised list even if the review really happens. So think about the possible options now or try for better IELTS score to file 175 if timeline is not a big deal for u.

Good Luck. Cheers !!!


----------



## rajeshsenger (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

rajeshsenger said:


> Thanks a lot


Hey Rajesh, 

IELTS is not so difficult as projected. I got overall band 8 (L7.5, R8.5, W7.5, S7.5). You will be surprised to know that my basic schooling(upto class 10) wasn't in English. If your education is from English school then you can easily get 7 or above in each module. The key to success is knowing the format of the test & then practice it. Download the IELTS MATERIAL from Internet, go through books available in market or libraries. The other most important thing is don't be over confident. Give the test with relaxed mind. 

If you don't mind, may I know your individual band scores? I might be of some help for you  

Also may I know your immi individual points score?


----------



## rajeshsenger (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for motivation ,

Speaking -7
reading -8
listining -8
writing -6

the above score remained almost same for writing module others shuffled but got 7 each in all the three modules. 

About immg points i dont have any info as i am processing mycase through migration agent. I know that i have to get 7 each for SS.

Thanks


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

rajeshsenger said:


> Thanks for motivation ,
> 
> Speaking -7
> reading -8
> ...


Pls PM me your email address. I think I have 1 doc related to writing. I will search in my computer mail you that. 

Even I am processing my case through agent, but I know what are my points. I studied about migration process from net and this forum then only started. It's always better to be self informed. Visit immi.gov.au and download booklet 6. It has all the info.


----------



## rajeshsenger (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for support

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## rajeshsenger (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

rajeshsenger said:


> Thanks for support
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks


mailed you. check your inbox.


----------



## rajeshsenger (Dec 7, 2011)

I have got your mail,


Thanks a lot


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

Yesterday, my Agent couriered my Application for NSW SS. I expect it to reach there by Monday. I just want to know whether they send any Acknowledgement email after receiving the Application?


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

Good day,

I am applying for NSW state sponsorship, and as I was going thru their checklist

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...04/6277/Form-3-Visa-Subclass-176-28062011.pdf

it says on Tab 7 Qualifications(certificates, academic transcript)

My questions are
1. Is it only diploma and transcript of records?
2. Do I need to include other certificate like trainings?
3. Do I need to notarize those certificates(Diploma, TOR, training) or a simple photocopy will do?

Hope someone could enlighten me. tia


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

icebreaker1928 said:


> Good day,
> 
> I am applying for NSW state sponsorship, and as I was going thru their checklist
> 
> ...


I attached all. Degree, transcripts and other training certificates. Basically, I attached all the educational/training documents which are mentioned in my Resume. 
Yes, you have to notarize all the documents. Its clearly mentioned in Form 3.


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

eagleseye said:


> I attached all. Degree, transcripts and other training certificates. Basically, I attached all the educational/training documents which are mentioned in my Resume.
> Yes, you have to notarize all the documents. Its clearly mentioned in Form 3.


thank you for your reply sir...
when they say all, does this mean I need to notarize also my resume, skill assessment, passport bio page, ielts score, as well as nsw forms 1,2,3? tia


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

icebreaker1928 said:


> thank you for your reply sir...
> when they say all, does this mean I need to notarize also my resume, skill assessment, passport bio page, ielts score, as well as nsw forms 1,2,3? tia


All documents except Forms 1,2,3


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

eagleseye said:


> All documents except Forms 1,2,3


i see, tnx.... your a life and cost saver


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

icebreaker1928 said:


> i see, tnx.... your a life and cost saver


Hahahaha.... Saving for others as I spent a lot . BTW, I couriered my Application on Dec 15 & got acknowledgement on Dec 22. Now playing a waiting game.... Lolz


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

hi all,

I have additional question...

On form 3, it says



> To assist in ensuring that you have provided all necessary documents please tab the documents 1,2,3, etc and tick the box against the tab description below to indicate you have provided the document.


What does "tab the documents" mean?
Do I need to put a label on my documents like post-it or something?

anyone done this before? tia


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

Hurray!!! Today I received Positive sponsorship letter from NSW. Am EXCITED.....


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

eagleseye said:


> Hurray!!! Today I received Positive sponsorship letter from NSW. Am EXCITED.....


Heartiest Congrats....

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> Heartiest Congrats....
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Thanks Maddy. The approval was really quick. Less than a week  though received approval documents yesterday. I was expecting it by Jan end as holidays were there.


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

eagleseye said:


> Hurray!!! Today I received Positive sponsorship letter from NSW. Am EXCITED.....


Congratulations!!! :clap2:
Hope they would grant me as well


----------



## lucky6179 (Jan 7, 2012)

eagleseye said:


> Thanks Maddy. The approval was really quick. Less than a week  though received approval documents yesterday. I was expecting it by Jan end as holidays were there.


Hi , 
I just want to know abt WA ss . I am from adelaide . Acs is. ICT BA . It's in the list I have got 7.5 overall bands . So is that possible to get WA ss for me . 
Thank


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

icebreaker1928 said:


> Congratulations!!! :clap2:
> Hope they would grant me as well


Thanks Icy. 
when did you apply for SS? they approved my application in less than a week or say 3 days because i couriered the docs on 15th Dec and their approval letter was dated 21st. keeping in mind the standard delivery period of 3 days it must have reached them on 18th. though, i received approval letter on 7th Jan.

wish you the best!


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

eagleseye said:


> Thanks Icy.
> when did you apply for SS? they approved my application in less than a week or say 3 days because i couriered the docs on 15th Dec and their approval letter was dated 21st. keeping in mind the standard delivery period of 3 days it must have reached them on 18th. though, i received approval letter on 7th Jan.
> 
> wish you the best!


sent mine last Dec. 26... 
I've seen on fedex tracking that they've just delivered it today Jan. 9 because the nsw office is close during the holiday.

now i'm hoping and praying for positive result. :behindsofa:


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

icebreaker1928 said:


> sent mine last Dec. 26...
> I've seen on fedex tracking that they've just delivered it today Jan. 9 because the nsw office is close during the holiday.
> 
> now i'm hoping and praying for positive result. :behindsofa:


okays. they will send you acknowledgement either by email or fax. surprisingly, i got ack dated 22-12 although they approved SS on 21st itself. btw, for which occupation you are seeking SS?


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

eagleseye said:


> okays. they will send you acknowledgement either by email or fax. surprisingly, i got ack dated 22-12 although they approved SS on 21st itself. btw, for which occupation you are seeking SS?


i applied for developer programmer.... how about you?


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

icebreaker1928 said:


> i applied for developer programmer.... how about you?


Systems Administrator. Read my signature for current timeline


----------



## DonoZA (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello Eagleseye,

Congratulations on getting SS from NSW!!!! 

You mentioned that you can get them to e-mail or fax you the letter - did they do that with you? I live in South Africa and the postal system loses post all the time... so do you think they would be willing to send their response on e-mail or fax? Did they do that with you?

Thank you


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

My! You are one lucky guy.

Are you already residing in Australia?


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

patopking said:


> My! You are one lucky guy.
> 
> Are you already residing in Australia?


Hi Patrick, 

No mayte, I am not in Oz at the moment. I am still one step away. I just got SS. Now, preparing all the relevant documents required at the time of visa application. 

Eagleseye


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

*IELTS Tips*



eagleseye said:


> Pls PM me your email address. I think I have 1 doc related to writing. I will search in my computer mail you that.
> 
> Even I am processing my case through agent, but I know what are my points. I studied about migration process from net and this forum then only started. It's always better to be self informed. Visit immi.gov.au and download booklet 6. It has all the info.


Dear Eagleseye,

Congratulations on getting your NSW SS approvals.
I am also planning to apply for NSW SS as my ACS assessment with System Administrator code and all others steps done except IELTS. 
Could you please share your IELTS experience and documents to achieve the required band 7 and above?

Cheers
Vanga Reddy
[email protected]


----------



## jair (Jan 16, 2012)

icebreaker1928 said:


> sent mine last Dec. 26...
> I've seen on fedex tracking that they've just delivered it today Jan. 9 because the nsw office is close during the holiday.
> 
> now i'm hoping and praying for positive result. :behindsofa:




Hello Icy: I too submitted my application at the same time. Have you received acknowledgement yet?


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

jair said:


> Hello Icy: I too submitted my application at the same time. Have you received acknowledgement yet?


Guys, 

There's no acknowledgement as such. What you get is Tax Invoice for AUD300.


----------



## jair (Jan 16, 2012)

eagleseye said:


> Guys,
> 
> There's no acknowledgement as such. What you get is Tax Invoice for AUD300.



Thanks mate !


----------



## DonoZA (Jan 10, 2012)

II'm so nervous... I really hope that they have processed my app and that they have sent my letter already  Checking the post box every day at the moment!


----------



## jair (Jan 16, 2012)

DonoZA said:


> II'm so nervous... I really hope that they have processed my app and that they have sent my letter already  Checking the post box every day at the moment!


Hi donoza : when did u applied and have u received ur receipt for the cheque thru email ?


----------



## jair (Jan 16, 2012)

jair said:


> Hi donoza : when did u applied and have u received ur receipt for the cheque thru email ?




Hi guys: got my NSW approval today !


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

jair said:


> Hi guys: got my NSW approval today !


Great! Congratulations!!! Which occupation? How many days they took in total?


----------



## jair (Jan 16, 2012)

eagleseye said:


> Great! Congratulations!!! Which occupation? How many days they took in total?


Hi: 

Applied for developer programmer. Posted on 9th, allocated 11th, acknowledged 13th, letter sent from Nsw on 17th, received today eagles eye!


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

jair said:


> Hi:
> 
> Applied for developer programmer. Posted on 9th, allocated 11th, acknowledged 13th, letter sent from Nsw on 17th, received today eagles eye!


That was quick. looks like it was faster than mine


----------



## jair (Jan 16, 2012)

eagleseye said:


> That was quick. looks like it was faster than mine


No mate may be transit would have made the difference. Iam close by Sydney....


----------



## immig (Aug 1, 2011)

jair said:


> Hi:
> 
> Applied for developer programmer. Posted on 9th, allocated 11th, acknowledged 13th, letter sent from Nsw on 17th, received today eagles eye!


Congaratualtions jair and every one got sponsored. I will also apply for NSW next week.do they send you the result through regular post or Dhl and fedex. And how did you track your application after submission allocated, acknowledged and that the letter was sent? Thanks alot


----------



## jair (Jan 16, 2012)

immig said:


> Congaratualtions jair and every one got sponsored. I will also apply for NSW next week.do they send you the result through regular post or Dhl and fedex. And how did you track your application after submission allocated, acknowledged and that the letter was sent? Thanks alot


Hi :

Iam in Australia so they sent as registered post am not sure abt overseas.

My acknowledgment email said it was allocated on so and so date. Apart from that I tracked my postal transit to figure out the dates. 

Best of luck for ur app !


----------



## immig (Aug 1, 2011)

jair said:


> Hi :
> 
> Iam in Australia so they sent as registered post am not sure abt overseas.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Any offshore applicants received their ss by regular post or by courier?


----------



## immig (Aug 1, 2011)

One more thing guys how did you certify your ACS assessment letter although it is in PDF not in paper.I know here they will not certify a document copy from Email???


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

jair said:


> Hi guys: got my NSW approval today !


congratulations!!! 
we applied at the same time, hoping mine is next as well, with a positive result also.
o pls pls pls....


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

immig said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Any offshore applicants received their ss by regular post or by courier?


^ same question


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

immig said:


> One more thing guys how did you certify your ACS assessment letter although it is in PDF not in paper.I know here they will not certify a document copy from Email???


what I did is printed it with a colored settings, then photocopied it then have it(the photocopied one) certified by a notary public, together with the colored one acting as the original...


----------



## jair (Jan 16, 2012)

icebreaker1928 said:


> congratulations!!!
> we applied at the same time, hoping mine is next as well, with a positive result also.
> o pls pls pls....


Thanks icy. Best of luck. Hope you should get either today or on Monday.


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

jair said:


> Thanks icy. Best of luck. Hope you should get either today or on Monday.


Tnx jair.
Good news ... just got a letter last Friday from NSW and I got the sponsorship....
Thank you everyone who help me on replying on my query...


----------



## jair (Jan 16, 2012)

icebreaker1928 said:


> Tnx jair.
> Good news ... just got a letter last Friday from NSW and I got the sponsorship....
> Thank you everyone who help me on replying on my query...


Cool mate. Congrats!


----------



## Girgis (Dec 27, 2011)

immig said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Any offshore applicants received their ss by regular post or by courier?


Hi immig, just in case you've got a reply yet, this will be sent to you via the regular post (Egypt Post); but bare in mind that they'll try to deliver only during working hours (no later than 3 or 4 PM), so either to be at home during that time (no one else can receive it, as you've to sign for the receipt), or -if you doubt that the reply was too late - then ask for the post office responsible for your area/address and go there yourself to ask about any correspondance to you from Aus. (i had a very hard time due to the careless attitude towards letters, and i went through many complications for about 10 days to get it back before returning the letter back to the sender in Aus!!!!, just because of a lazy post delivery person )


----------



## Girgis (Dec 27, 2011)

immig said:


> One more thing guys how did you certify your ACS assessment letter although it is in PDF not in paper.I know here they will not certify a document copy from Email???



You're correct that Aus Embassy in Egypt will not certify such documents, so i sent just a photocpy of the ACS assessment letter, and NSW accepted this and granted me the sponsorship.


----------



## immig (Aug 1, 2011)

Girgis said:


> You're correct that Aus Embassy in Egypt will not certify such documents, so i sent just a photocpy of the ACS assessment letter, and NSW accepted this and granted me the sponsorship.


Thx Girgis i've done that, lets hope they will approve me. I havn't received a reply yet. after how many days of lodging your application you got your letter?
I thought the $300 are the application + courier fess but I was wrong.


----------



## Girgis (Dec 27, 2011)

immig said:


> Thx Girgis i've done that, lets hope they will approve me. I havn't received a reply yet. after how many days of lodging your application you got your letter?
> I thought the $300 are the application + courier fess but I was wrong.


I got the sponsorship approval after about 2 weeks, but when i checked the letter, i found that they've approved after 2 days from receiving the hard copy of my files! and 2 weeks to get the mail.
And as you've already discovered, the $300 only to process the application from their side, and it doesn't cover anything else.

keep me posted with the progress of your application, wish to get the good news soon


----------



## immig (Aug 1, 2011)

Girgis said:


> I got the sponsorship approval after about 2 weeks, but when i checked the letter, i found that they've approved after 2 days from receiving the hard copy of my files! and 2 weeks to get the mail.
> And as you've already discovered, the $300 only to process the application from their side, and it doesn't cover anything else.
> 
> keep me posted with the progress of your application, wish to get the good news soon


Thx Girgis for the valuable information.i have no updates yet, still waiting. How is your progress on the 176 visa?we are both from egypt "high risk" is it going fast or slow? Havn't seen much people from egypt in the forum, good to have you here.


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

*need info*

Dear All,

I am also waiting for NSW's Approval for State Sponsorship (176). I want to know whether they would also send an email about outcome of my application or they would only send the outcome through postal mail.


----------



## jair (Jan 16, 2012)

fabregas said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am also waiting for NSW's Approval for State Sponsorship (176). I want to know whether they would also send an email about outcome of my application or they would only send the outcome through postal mail.


By postal mate!


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

*need info*

Dear All,

Does anyone of you asked NSW Skilled migration people about the outcome of your NSW State sponsorship application before actually getting the result by post.?...

Please share it


----------



## Girgis (Dec 27, 2011)

immig said:


> Thx Girgis for the valuable information.i have no updates yet, still waiting. How is your progress on the 176 visa?we are both from egypt "high risk" is it going fast or slow? Havn't seen much people from egypt in the forum, good to have you here.


Hi immig, sorry for my late reply.
well, actually i've not seen anyone from Egypt psoting here !
anyhow; my latest update is that i've been assigned a CO :clap2: , after 28 days from getting the DIAC confirmation of submitting my online application; mainly after paying the fees...good news for Egypt processing time 
so i'm working now on the health check requirements and the PCC. (i've onlyt 28 days to finish and submit them to teh CO, as per the CO mail).
keep me posted, and let me know if any help or clarification is needed.


----------



## Girgis (Dec 27, 2011)

fabregas said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Does anyone of you asked NSW Skilled migration people about the outcome of your NSW State sponsorship application before actually getting the result by post.?...
> 
> Please share it




fabregas, I haven't done so, and i believe that noone has done this tto, as they always reply within the announced time frame, and as long as they haven't exceed this time limit, you shouldn't contact them; as mostly you won't hear back from them, or will tell you that you should expect the reply within the set time frame.
This is my input on that, others may share other feedback or experience.


----------



## immig (Aug 1, 2011)

Girgis said:


> Hi immig, sorry for my late reply.
> well, actually i've not seen anyone from Egypt psoting here !
> anyhow; my latest update is that i've been assigned a CO :clap2: , after 28 days from getting the DIAC confirmation of submitting my online application; mainly after paying the fees...good news for Egypt processing time
> so i'm working now on the health check requirements and the PCC. (i've onlyt 28 days to finish and submit them to teh CO, as per the CO mail).
> keep me posted, and let me know if any help or clarification is needed.


Hello Girgis, got my NSW approval by mail yesterday here is my timeline:
Documents received(NSW) : 27th Jan 2012
Application lodged : 30th Jan 2012
Invoice Email : 1st Feb 2012
Approval : 8th Feb 2012
Mail received : 16th Feb 2012

Now is the time for 176. I will keep you posted also let me know your progress on your visa, hope you get granted soon.


----------



## niks (Jan 10, 2012)

immig said:


> Hello Girgis, got my NSW approval by mail yesterday here is my timeline:
> Documents received(NSW) : 27th Jan 2012
> Application lodged : 30th Jan 2012
> Invoice Email : 1st Feb 2012
> ...


Hey immig,
congrats mate!!!
its a gr8 news!!

Keep in touch!!

BR,
niks


----------



## immig (Aug 1, 2011)

niks said:


> Hey immig,
> congrats mate!!!
> its a gr8 news!!
> 
> ...


Thanks niks.hope you get the approval soon.


----------



## Girgis (Dec 27, 2011)

immig said:


> Hello Girgis, got my NSW approval by mail yesterday here is my timeline:
> Documents received(NSW) : 27th Jan 2012
> Application lodged : 30th Jan 2012
> Invoice Email : 1st Feb 2012
> ...


Good news immig, this is one of the major steps, actually the door is now open for the visa -whatever the time it takes, but now you're eligible to lodge the visa application- CONGRATS 

btw, r u done with all the other requirements? i mean, IELTS, skills assessment..etc?

if so, don't waste anytime, start the 176 application today..now if oyu can, do your best to enter all teh detials required till reaching the payment step...as at this point -after successfully paying with visa - your application will have a submission date @DIAC -very improtant-, then continue with the documents upload afterwards...just to save time and have your application registered on DIAC system.
Keep me posted, and if you need anyhelp with the online application or uploading the docs, please don't hesitate to contact me.

Best fo luck..


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

immig said:


> Hello Girgis, got my NSW approval by mail yesterday here is my timeline:
> Documents received(NSW) : 27th Jan 2012
> Application lodged : 30th Jan 2012
> Invoice Email : 1st Feb 2012
> ...


Congrats, you are of the lucky few to get NSW sponsorship.


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

immig said:


> Hello Girgis, got my NSW approval by mail yesterday here is my timeline:
> Documents received(NSW) : 27th Jan 2012
> Application lodged : 30th Jan 2012
> Invoice Email : 1st Feb 2012
> ...


Congratulations mate!


----------



## immig (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. @naoto I always thought NSW sponsorship is easy, if you meet their requirements you are sure you will get sponsored. not like Vic where meeting the req is not enough for the approval.

@Girgis I have the application saved and ready for payment now, just a bit worried about paying $2960 then $4000 :Cry: as my wife will not appear for the ielts test.but should pay and lodge the application this week.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

immig said:


> Thanks guys. @naoto I always thought NSW sponsorship is easy, if you meet their requirements you are sure you will get sponsored. not like Vic where meeting the req is not enough for the approval.
> 
> @Girgis I have the application saved and ready for payment now, just a bit worried about paying $2960 then $4000 :Cry: as my wife will not appear for the ielts test.but should pay and lodge the application this week.


Not really. NSW has less skills on their list and are probably the most stringent as well. In any case well done!


----------



## Girgis (Dec 27, 2011)

*Go ahead*



immig said:


> Thanks guys. @naoto I always thought NSW sponsorship is easy, if you meet their requirements you are sure you will get sponsored. not like Vic where meeting the req is not enough for the approval.
> 
> @Girgis I have the application saved and ready for payment now, just a bit worried about paying $2960 then $4000 :Cry: as my wife will not appear for the ielts test.but should pay and lodge the application this week.



Hi immig,
Go on for the payment now just to get things moving for the visa, regarding the English skills for your wife, you've either one of 2 choices:
1- proof of studying -in college- for 2 years or more in an English medium (either a certificate directly from her univ., or get one in Arabic, then translate it into English) --> check this link for the details: Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)

If the above is not feasible, then:
2- your wife should go for the IELTS, and she can start now, while your application will be processed 9up to 4-weeks from day of payment + up to 28 days from the CO letter to you requesting further/missing documents), so this allows you up to 2 months to take (and re-take, if necessary) the IELTS test, which is achievable; especially the required score is 4.5 in the 4 sections, so if –for example- she could achieve 5.5 in 2 sections, and 3.5 in the other 2, this would sum-up to the required 4.5 overall score.

And huge IELTS resources are available on the internet; moreover, the British Counsel offers an assessment sessions (each 100 LE) for the examinee, for speaking and -as I remember from a friend of mine- writing too, and this would be more than enough for these 2 parts to get assessed and know her weaknesses and work on them, while for the other 2 sections 9reading & listening) she can find many samples with their answers on the internet , and thus she’ll be able to assess her skills, and keep practising and improving till the exam to get eh 4.5

And if you need any help with IELTS resources, just let me know.

Best of luck


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

fabregas said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am also waiting for NSW's Approval for State Sponsorship (176). I want to know whether they would also send an email about outcome of my application or they would only send the outcome through postal mail.


Hi Fabregas,

I am in the stage of launching the application for SS NSW, is it possible I can contact you in person to get the details of documents you sent to NSW. Actually, I am a Pakistani national living in Malaysia and here certifying the documents is very expensive and not an easy process. Need your help. 

Appreciate if I can have your Skype ID or contact number. Looking for positive response.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

eagleseye said:


> I have some questions about NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> I will be applying for state sponsorship as a Systems Administrator. I do have a positive skills assessment from the ACS.
> 
> ...


You should fire your consultant immediately ....Usually it takes around 2 to 3 weeks..mine comes within 2 weeks including 8 days for the letter to come..


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

fabregas said:


> You should fire your consultant immediately ....Usually it takes around 2 to 3 weeks..mine comes within 2 weeks including 8 days for the letter to come..


Following this thread, as I m going to apply for NSW probably.


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

I sent my NSW sponsorship application via courier on Mar 9, 2012. I also applied for VIC sponsorship on the same day. 

AFAIK, these are the only two states currently offering Software Engineer 261313. 

The wait begins!!


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

sraza said:


> I sent my NSW sponsorship application via courier on Mar 9, 2012. I also applied for VIC sponsorship on the same day.
> 
> AFAIK, these are the only two states currently offering Software Engineer 261313.
> 
> The wait begins!!


Hi sraza,
Northern Territory State also is offering S/W Engineering. Now not sure if there are much IT jobs there or not?
You may see it here - State Migration Plans: Australian Visa Bureau


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

indian01 said:


> Hi sraza,
> Northern Territory State also is offering S/W Engineering. Now not sure if there are much IT jobs there or not?
> You may see it here - State Migration Plans: Australian Visa Bureau


Thanks indian01. I was wrong. However, I really doubt of good IT jobs.


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

Finally! Applied for VE176 today. Thanks to all forum members for their support and guidance. Hope I get the PR.


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

eagleseye said:


> Finally! Applied for VE176 today. Thanks to all forum members for their support and guidance. Hope I get the PR.


eaglesye,

Good luck. 

Your signature shows lot of gaps. You had your ACS, IELTS and SS by Dec 2011. Were you waiting for something else?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

eagleseye said:


> Finally! Applied for VE176 today. Thanks to all forum members for their support and guidance. Hope I get the PR.


Great... Good luck with the wait. 

Hope you get the grant soon. All the best buddy.


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

sraza said:


> eaglesye,
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Your signature shows lot of gaps. You had your ACS, IELTS and SS by Dec 2011. Were you waiting for something else?


Thanks. 

Yup. Had to wait for some documents. Applied just in time. NSW SS expiry is 21 March. 

EE


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

coolsnake said:


> Great... Good luck with the wait.
> 
> Hope you get the grant soon. All the best buddy.


Thanks mate. Will keep posting my updates in this thread. I have to because it was started by me


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*NSW acknowledgement*

Everyone,

I applied for NSW sponsorship on Mar 9 and courier status shows it was delivered on Mar 14. It will be a week tomorrow and I still don't have an acknowledgement. 

Should I be concerned?


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

sraza said:


> Everyone,
> 
> I applied for NSW sponsorship on Mar 9 and courier status shows it was delivered on Mar 14. It will be a week tomorrow and I still don't have an acknowledgement.
> 
> Should I be concerned?


I got an email from NSW saying that they don't accept personal or business cheques. I had asked my bank (Axis Bank) to provide a banker's cheque and they gave me a foreign currency DD that I attached in the above post. 

They also accept money order from Australian post office. I have a close friend in Sydney who can do this for me. Should I go for it?

I attached a scanned copy of the DD I sent here. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/740264-post29.html


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

sraza said:


> I got an email from NSW saying that they don't accept personal or business cheques. I had asked my bank (Axis Bank) to provide a banker's cheque and they gave me a foreign currency DD that I attached in the above post.
> 
> They also accept money order from Australian post office. I have a close friend in Sydney who can do this for me. Should I go for it?
> 
> I attached a scanned copy of the DD I sent here. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/740264-post29.html


Hello

I sent mine through DHL on 7th Mar. Got acknowledgement mail and Tax Invoice on 14th March. Probably slight delay could be due to weekend.


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hello
> 
> I sent mine through DHL on 7th Mar. Got acknowledgement mail and Tax Invoice on 14th March. Probably slight delay could be due to weekend.


mimran

Did you provide a Demand Draft?


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi 

I dispatched through DHL on 7th Mar. They received it on 12th Mar. So acknowledgement mail is after 2 days. For me the DD was accepted. If you had made a foreign currency DD, Iam not sure why they didnt accepted yours. 

In my DD, there was something referring to "National Bank Of Australia" mentioned. This was mentioned by my bank staff. Hope this helps


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

mimran said:


> Hello
> 
> I sent mine through DHL on 7th Mar. Got acknowledgement mail and Tax Invoice on 14th March. Probably slight delay could be due to weekend.


Its standard. even i got ack after a week. also this means that decision has already been taken on your application. for me I got ack on 22 dec and date of approval was 21 dec. so in your case, its most probably 13th March. congrats in advance. you will receiving letter in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hi
> 
> I dispatched through DHL on 7th Mar. They received it on 12th Mar. So acknowledgement mail is after 2 days. For me the DD was accepted. If you had made a foreign currency DD, Iam not sure why they didnt accepted yours.
> 
> In my DD, there was something referring to "National Bank Of Australia" mentioned. This was mentioned by my bank staff. Hope this helps



I guess, I have one copy of DD at home, so I will look at it and let you know more details tonight. But I asked them to make a bankers cheque and they also gave me international DD and told me that it would be accepted.

Probably your DD is missing some bank name in Australia, that is there is some Australian bank name referred to in the DD


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

eagleseye said:


> Its standard. even i got ack after a week. also this means that decision has already been taken on your application. for me I got ack on 22 dec and date of approval was 21 dec. so in your case, its most probably 13th March. congrats in advance. you will receiving letter in 1-2 weeks.


Wow great  Thats good news. So will I receive an email or approval letter by post?
Nice to know NSW is quick.


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

mimran said:


> I guess, I have one copy of DD at home, so I will look at it and let you know more details tonight. But I asked them to make a bankers cheque and they also gave me international DD and told me that it would be accepted.
> 
> Probably your DD is missing some bank name in Australia, that is there is some Australian bank name referred to in the DD


It has an australian bank name mentioned on it. Attaching it here. I checked with the bank and they insist what they have given should work. 

Should I ask for details from NSW, or ask my friend to send them Australian money order on my behalf?


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

sraza said:


> It has an australian bank name mentioned on it. Attaching it here. I checked with the bank and they insist what they have given should work.
> 
> Should I ask for details from NSW, or ask my friend to send them Australian money order on my behalf?



I guess, asking your friend would be a safe option for now. It would save time as well.


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*NSW SS Approved!*

Hi all,

I got approval from NSW yesterday. 

Applied on Mar 9, courier reached them on Mar 14. 
Got an email from them on Mar 20 that my payment has been rejected. 
Arranged australian money order which reached them on Mar 26. 
Received approval letter by post on Apr 2. It is dated Mar 26. 

Next step is to apply 176 online!


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

sraza said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got approval from NSW yesterday.
> 
> ...


congrats on getting the NSW SS. Wish you best of luck for your visa lodgement.


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

sraza said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got approval from NSW yesterday.
> 
> ...


Congrats and Wish you Luck!


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

@fabregas, @eagleseye - Thanks. 

I am hoping to finish 176 application by this weekend.


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

Few minutes back I checked my Application status online and found additional entry of "Application being processed further" and "e-Mail sent to you". When I checked on documents checklist, I noticed that status for most of them has been changed to "Met". 

Guys, does this mean that I got CO for my application. havent heard anything from my Agent yet, so little curious


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

eagleseye said:


> Few minutes back I checked my Application status online and found additional entry of "Application being processed further" and "e-Mail sent to you". When I checked on documents checklist, I noticed that status for most of them has been changed to "Met".
> 
> Guys, does this mean that I got CO for my application. havent heard anything from my Agent yet, so little curious


This means you have a CO. I got this same update and at the end of day i got an email from my CO asking for some additional doc.
The CO also sent u an email for some document(s). your agent will get it at the end of day


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

mimran said:


> Hi
> 
> I dispatched through DHL on 7th Mar. They received it on 12th Mar. So acknowledgement mail is after 2 days. For me the DD was accepted. If you had made a foreign currency DD, Iam not sure why they didnt accepted yours.
> 
> In my DD, there was something referring to "National Bank Of Australia" mentioned. This was mentioned by my bank staff. Hope this helps


Which bank did you use in Pakistan to issue your DD?


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

msvayani said:


> Which bank did you use in Pakistan to issue your DD?


Hello msvayani

Iam not in Pakistan. I sent the application through UAE as Iam working here


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

fabregas said:


> This means you have a CO. I got this same update and at the end of day i got an email from my CO asking for some additional doc.
> The CO also sent u an email for some document(s). your agent will get it at the end of day


My online documents checklist showing all met except PCC. As per my agent, it's forwarded on Wednesday Apr 18. On an average, how much time a CO takes to change the status to met?


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Dear all,

Will NSW state consider the application for 176 state sponsorship nomination without Bachelor Degree, but having 2 years in Sydney and other 10 years overseas experience in IT Consulting? ACS assessed with Systems administrator code.

I am Diploma Chemistry (3years) +Master diploma in Computers application (2 years) holder and having 2 IT certifications which are highly regarded in the IT industry.

Cheers


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello

I have applied for 176 and sent NSW the filled Form1 with TRN number. Still I have not received any acknowledgement from them. Do they send any acknowledgement and tell us that they received the form or any indication that they have sent Form1100 to DIAC

Kindly let me know


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

It should be displaying MET because it wouldn't take long for a CO to change the status to MET but now a days due to too many applications to handle, CO's are not changing status but i am sure it would be changed on Monday. U can send ask your CO through email if it will not change on Monday.



eagleseye said:


> My online documents checklist showing all met except PCC. As per my agent, it's forwarded on Wednesday Apr 18. On an average, how much time a CO takes to change the status to met?


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

eagleseye said:


> Hey Rajesh,
> 
> IELTS is not so difficult as projected. I got overall band 8 (L7.5, R8.5, W7.5, S7.5). You will be surprised to know that my basic schooling(upto class 10) wasn't in English. If your education is from English school then you can easily get 7 or above in each module. The key to success is knowing the format of the test & then practice it. Download the IELTS MATERIAL from Internet, go through books available in market or libraries. The other most important thing is don't be over confident. Give the test with relaxed mind.
> 
> ...


Hi

my ACS is under process and my IELTS is scheduled on 12th May.

im looking for some info regarding SS.

is there a way to reach you directly or get a faster response?

sainath


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> Unfortunately, no one else could comment except the state govt immigration authorities. I would suggest u to take action according to the current openings. SMP occupation list may be or may not be revised.
> 
> Good Luck.


Hi

my ACS is under process and my IELTS is scheduled on 12th May.

im looking for some info regarding SS.

query: could we go for sponsorship with 30days in hand for 30th June? can we apply for SS after 175 filing too and inform DIAC if u get one?

is there a way to reach you directly or get a faster response?

sainath


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

nagasainath said:


> Hi
> 
> my ACS is under process and my IELTS is scheduled on 12th May.
> 
> ...


You are really in a tight situation. Ielts results will take 2 more weeks to come. Thats say by 26 may. Even if you apply for SS Same day, it will come by minimum 3rd week of june. But the main catch is, DIAC generally stops taking application earlier than june 30 as a transitional period from old immigration policy to a new one. Keep an eye on DIAC website for the last date of application.

All the best!


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

Has Anyone noticed my Latest Signature????


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

eagleseye said:


> Has Anyone noticed my Latest Signature????


great man......your case was superfast.... congratulations!!

so all set to step your foot on the land of kangaroos 

hey.... did u go through a consultant or agent?
i am going through the process myself, do u think its a wrong decision someway?

regards,
sainath


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats eagleseye, your process was superfast. Congrats once again.


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

nagasainath said:


> great man......your case was superfast.... congratulations!!
> 
> so all set to step your foot on the land of kangaroos
> 
> ...


Thanks Sai.

Yes. used an agent. it was before i found out about this forum. 
This forum is an excellent source of info. I think you can do it on your own.

All the best!


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

indian01 said:


> Congrats eagleseye, your process was superfast. Congrats once again.


Thanks Mate!


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

eagleseye said:


> Thanks Sai.
> 
> Yes. used an agent. it was before i found out about this forum.
> This forum is an excellent source of info. I think you can do it on your own.
> ...


thank you, could you pls give me that agent / consultancy info

sainath


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Dear Eagleseye,

It was amazing to hear the good news and my heartily congratulations.
I'm also on the same boat, waiting for my IELTS results and prepared all the required documents.
Is it Resume also required to be certified by JP?
Here in Australia no one is accepting Resume to get certified.
Could you pls enlighten me on this issue?

Cheers


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

vangareddy said:


> Dear Eagleseye,
> 
> It was amazing to hear the good news and my heartily congratulations.
> I'm also on the same boat, waiting for my IELTS results and prepared all the required documents.
> ...


I saw few posts where people from India have mentioned that they have certified / notarized resume also. I really wonder how one can get resume notarized. There is nothing as original resume. Notarizing resume means there was some original copy of the one and then you are notarizing it. 

If one has to declare that all the info he is mentioning about his work exp is true, then that should go in self-declaration document. Which an advocate can certify by looking at all the original experience certificates.


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

I am really really sorry for not looking at your post...I did check the thread next to yours but somehow missed your thread.

Just now I looked at your thread...Again sorry for not reading it at that time.

If you need any help regarding visa launch, feel free to contact me...my email id is [email protected]




tauseef said:


> Hi Fabregas,
> 
> I am in the stage of launching the application for SS NSW, is it possible I can contact you in person to get the details of documents you sent to NSW. Actually, I am a Pakistani national living in Malaysia and here certifying the documents is very expensive and not an easy process. Need your help.
> 
> ...


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

congrats....



eagleseye said:


> Has Anyone noticed my Latest Signature????


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Dear all,

Will NSW state consider the application for 176 state sponsorship nomination without Bachelor Degree, but having 2 years in Sydney and other 10 years overseas experience in IT Consulting? ACS assessed with Systems administrator code.

I am Diploma Chemistry (3years) +Master diploma in Computers application (2 years) holder and having 2 IT certifications which are highly regarded in the IT industry.

Cheers
:confused2:


----------



## satsblr (May 10, 2012)

Hi,

I read the posts in this forum and liked the way it is supported well by all.

I have applied for NSW state sponsorship on 26-Apr-2012 for "Analyst Programer" (261311)

On 1-May-2012, received following email from the project officer :

"I refer to your application for state sponsorship for the above visa. 

Can you please clarify why your employment with current employer was not take into account when ACS assessed your skills in February 2012? 

Provision of the above information is not a guarantee that your application will be approved"


On 2-may-2012, i replied that i have applied for another evaluation with ACS.

on 3-May-2012, received email response from NSW state project officer:

"Thank you for your email and additional documents sent. 

It may practical at this stage to just wait for the new assessments so that your current work experience is included. Once you received the approval, please send it to us. You may send us a soft copy from ACS if that will expedite the process."

on 8-May-2012, Sent the new ACS evaluation result covering the current employer experience.

please suggest does this indicates any positive sign on the success of my application for NSW state sponsorship.


----------



## satsblr (May 10, 2012)

*Need Suggestion*

In addition, Will the response from NSW state would be in only in post or they do share through email?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

satsblr said:


> In addition, Will the response from NSW state would be in only in post or they do share through email?


As far as I know, NSW only send response through post.


----------



## satsblr (May 10, 2012)

msvayani said:


> As far as I know, NSW only send response through post.


Thanks for the response !. Can you please suggest your view on my post previous to this. As i would like to know the chances of receiving the sponsorship from NSW.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

satsblr said:


> Thanks for the response !. Can you please suggest your view on my post previous to this. As i would like to know the chances of receiving the sponsorship from NSW.


I guess, I wont be the right person to comment on it as I have just applied for NSW SS and never had any experience with this before.

The best I would suggest here is just wait and watch.


----------



## subinoz (May 10, 2012)

satsblr said:


> Thanks for the response !. Can you please suggest your view on my post previous to this. As i would like to know the chances of receiving the sponsorship from NSW.


Hi, NSW would send you a registered post using Australia Post. From the time of despatch to receipt in india (in my case, Bangalore), it would take 7-10 days. If approved, it will also contain a Form 1100 which has to be filled up and signed by you and send to them (can be done through emailing the scanned copy). I hope this helps - all the best !
Cheers
Subhro


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Question - 

The NSW websites states the eligibility criteria for applying for NSW SS as -

# be under 50 years of age
# have qualifications and experience in the occupations listed below
# attain 65 points on the DIAC skills test

Does this mean that I should already have 65 points even without their SS? I currently have 60 points (and hoping that SS would give me 5 more to go for 176). 

Will my application be rejected ? Anyone faced this before?


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

I think it is a positive sign that they waited for your ACS Assessment. In my opinion you will get your approval.....Congrats in advance...


satsblr said:


> Thanks for the response !. Can you please suggest your view on my post previous to this. As i would like to know the chances of receiving the sponsorship from NSW.


----------



## satsblr (May 10, 2012)

fabregas said:


> I think it is a positive sign that they waited for your ACS Assessment. In my opinion you will get your approval.....Congrats in advance...


Wow ! thats encouraging  Thanks fabregas for the response. One more question, Would NSW state send any email with postal tracking number once they post the result to us?


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

they will never send you any postal tracking number....Now wait for the approval letter by post.



satsblr said:


> Wow ! thats encouraging  Thanks fabregas for the response. One more question, Would NSW state send any email with postal tracking number once they post the result to us?


----------



## satsblr (May 10, 2012)

fabregas said:


> they will never send you any postal tracking number....Now wait for the approval letter by post.


Thanks for Info Fabregas !! its useful.


----------



## satsblr (May 10, 2012)

Hooray !!! i received my NSW state sponsorship. will apply 176 very soon !

I am thank full to this forum thread which provided me good info ! Thanks everyone !


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Those who applied for NSW SS recently :

Did you guys simply print the PDF forms on paper, and fill them using a pen? Or did you actually somehow printed it? I checked the PDFs, but they are not editable, so I'm unable to type anything there. Should I simply take a print and fill it using a pen?

Form 1 field 6 specifically says "Name (Printed", so I was confused on how everybody else did it.

Sorry if this sounds like a really silly question.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Those who applied for NSW SS recently :
> 
> Did you guys simply print the PDF forms on paper, and fill them using a pen? Or did you actually somehow printed it? I checked the PDFs, but they are not editable, so I'm unable to type anything there. Should I simply take a print and fill it using a pen?
> 
> ...


Just print all the forms and fill them in your hand writing. "Print your name" means just write your full name. It does not specifically means to print it using a printer.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Got acknowledgement and Tax Invoice today 16th May. I think it should take more or less two weeks now to get reply through post.

I sent my documents to NSW on 8th May. Reached there on the 10th.


----------



## subinoz (May 10, 2012)

satsblr said:


> Hooray !!! i received my NSW state sponsorship. will apply 176 very soon !
> 
> I am thank full to this forum thread which provided me good info ! Thanks everyone !


Excellent News ! Ok, I wanted to share something with you which is important - after you send NSW the signed FOrm 1100, please seek a confirmation from them on their intimation of your form to DIAC. In my case, that had fallen through. And that means, that your 176 application in DIAC is waiting for Form 1100 and you ware waiting for CO ! Please be careful on this one - I know it is outside our control - but an email to NSW biz migration does wonders. 
Cheers
:clap2:


----------



## satsblr (May 10, 2012)

subinoz said:


> Excellent News ! Ok, I wanted to share something with you which is important - after you send NSW the signed FOrm 1100, please seek a confirmation from them on their intimation of your form to DIAC. In my case, that had fallen through. And that means, that your 176 application in DIAC is waiting for Form 1100 and you ware waiting for CO ! Please be careful on this one - I know it is outside our control - but an email to NSW biz migration does wonders.
> Cheers
> :clap2:


Thanks Subinoz ! This is the beauty of this forum, such informations are vital for all of us. Thanks again, I will ensure to make a follow up with NSW state team


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

satsblr said:


> Hooray !!! i received my NSW state sponsorship. will apply 176 very soon !
> 
> I am thank full to this forum thread which provided me good info ! Thanks everyone !


Hey satsblr

Congratulations... Even I received my NSW SS approval today...:clap2: it took exactly 1 month for approval... Waiting to apply for 176 asap... Wishing all the best to others...


----------



## subinoz (May 10, 2012)

shubo2012 said:


> Hey satsblr
> 
> Congratulations... Even I received my NSW SS approval today...:clap2: it took exactly 1 month for approval... Waiting to apply for 176 asap... Wishing all the best to others...


Excellent ! Now keep your cool and put in your application ! All the best.
Cheers


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Guys,
Im applying for NSW SS soon and I have one question that I hope someone can help me with:
when submitting you application did you use original certified documents? (transcripts, reference letters, etc) or just copies or colored copies of the orginal certified ones?
I only still have one certified set of documents that I plan to send along with my 176 application to DIAC, any ideas?

Thanks,
Omar,.


----------



## satsblr (May 10, 2012)

subinoz said:


> Excellent ! Now keep your cool and put in your application ! All the best.
> Cheers


Hi Subinoz, its seems from your signature at bottome that you got the visa granted. Congratulations !!!:clap2: 
I am from Blr too. Lets see if i can too make it. I am planning to apply on 23rd May. Lets keep in touch. Congrats again and keep all of us update on the next step to NSW


----------



## subinoz (May 10, 2012)

Thank you Satsblr - the journey begins now - will definitely be in touch through this forum. Will be arranging to send the PP's for entire family for Visa stamping through VFS.
Cheers


----------



## satsblr (May 10, 2012)

subinoz said:


> Thank you Satsblr - the journey begins now - will definitely be in touch through this forum. Will be arranging to send the PP's for entire family for Visa stamping through VFS.
> Cheers


Did they sent any letter in the email and what is the time frame mentioned in it to enter Australia?


----------



## satsblr (May 10, 2012)

omarau said:


> Hello Guys,
> Im applying for NSW SS soon and I have one question that I hope someone can help me with:
> when submitting you application did you use original certified documents? (transcripts, reference letters, etc) or just copies or colored copies of the orginal certified ones?
> I only still have one certified set of documents that I plan to send along with my 176 application to DIAC, any ideas?
> ...


Hi Omar, in my view, you would require the scanned copies while uploading the documents to DIAC, provided you are planning to apply online. Else you would require 1 more set of certified documents. Any other expert opinion is much preferred.

All the best !


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

omarau said:


> Hello Guys,
> Im applying for NSW SS soon and I have one question that I hope someone can help me with:
> when submitting you application did you use original certified documents? (transcripts, reference letters, etc) or just copies or colored copies of the orginal certified ones?
> I only still have one certified set of documents that I plan to send along with my 176 application to DIAC, any ideas?
> ...


Omar,

NSW needs certified photocopies of all document (certified by notary or the similar authority in your country). Only color copies would not work. This is mentioned on their website.

For DIAC, if you are going to apply online, you would not need any paper stuff to be sent to them. However for paper-application, you would need another set of certified photocopies(true-copy).

Hope this helps.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Those who recently received the NSW SS- Congrats !

Did you guys get any email first, or directly a letter ?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Those who recently received the NSW SS- Congrats !
> 
> Did you guys get any email first, or directly a letter ?


I am yet to get the decision on my application but I have heard from other forum members here that NSW don't tell you the decision by email. They send it through post only.


----------



## satsblr (May 10, 2012)

msvayani said:


> I am yet to get the decision on my application but I have heard from other forum members here that NSW don't tell you the decision by email. They send it through post only.


Thats right msvayani. The decision will be sent only through post. There will be no email. You will receive the approval or rejection letter.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

satsblr said:


> Thats right msvayani. The decision will be sent only through post. There will be no email. You will receive the approval or rejection letter.


satsblr - Looks like you already got your NSW SS, and have also applied for VIC SS? Have you already lodged your 176, or are you waiting for VIC SS?
NSW SS gives you 4 months to accept their nomination (if it was approved for you), so maybe you'll get the VIC SS results before that, and you'll have a choice. Is that right ?


----------



## satsblr (May 10, 2012)

sherlock said:


> satsblr - Looks like you already got your NSW SS, and have also applied for VIC SS? Have you already lodged your 176, or are you waiting for VIC SS?
> NSW SS gives you 4 months to accept their nomination (if it was approved for you), so maybe you'll get the VIC SS results before that, and you'll have a choice. Is that right ?


Initially, had the same thought, however i am planning to file 176 with NSW SS tomorrow. Otherwise it will be late for me. NSW is better than Victoria from ICT jobs point of view. Hope everything goes through for all of us  cheers !


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

satsblr said:


> Initially, had the same thought, however i am planning to file 176 with NSW SS tomorrow. Otherwise it will be late for me. NSW is better than Victoria from ICT jobs point of view. Hope everything goes through for all of us  cheers !


I always thought Victoria had better ICT jobs ... but well ... one can never be sure about it 


All the best for your Visa processing.

Just 1 question though - Since you already have SS, even if you apply after 1st July, you'll still get automatic invitation to apply from SkillSelect, right? Their website mentions that anybody with SS will automatically get and invitation once they raise their EOI.


----------



## satsblr (May 10, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I always thought Victoria had better ICT jobs ... but well ... one can never be sure about it
> 
> 
> All the best for your Visa processing.
> ...


Not really sure about the new process. What i understand is that the above will be applicable for ones who express the interest for state sponsorship after 1st July. I might be completely wrong. Some senior expat advice is recommended. Hence forth planning not to take any chances  and applying by tomorrow.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

satsblr said:


> Not really sure about the new process. What i understand is that the above will be applicable for ones who express the interest for state sponsorship after 1st July. I might be completely wrong. Some senior expat advice is recommended. Hence forth planning not to take any chances  and applying by tomorrow.


Yes. It states so in the VIC SS approval letter. I have received it. But there is one catch. Nobody-not even DIAC or VIC - seem to know what will happen if you want to apply under 190 (the new visa category after july 1 for SS) after July 1 using the VIC SS but the occupation has been taken off sol 1 and sol 2. Will the VIC SS become useless? Of course, the chances of moving an occupation out of sol 1 and sol 2 in one shot may be less. But that may only be my hope.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Could somebody please help it is urgent

What did you submit along with your NSW sponsorship application? certified reference letters and education certificates? or just copies? 
also, do you get a notification email telling you that process is finished or you just wait for the mail? 
at what point you receive the nomination reference number that needs to included in 176 application on DIAC website?

many thanks guys and all the best


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

omarau said:


> Could somebody please help it is urgent
> 
> What did you submit along with your NSW sponsorship application? certified reference letters and education certificates? or just copies?
> also, do you get a notification email telling you that process is finished or you just wait for the mail?
> ...


Almost same set of certified copies of documents that you sent to ACS.

You will get Tax Receipt and Acknowledgement email once your documents reach NSW Investment and Trade Office. 

There will be no online correspondence afterwards. You will get your decision letter through post only (no email, no status tracking).

You can find Nomination Reference Number in the decision letter, if your application is successful.


----------



## subinoz (May 10, 2012)

*NSW Requirements*



omarau said:


> Could somebody please help it is urgent
> 
> What did you submit along with your NSW sponsorship application? certified reference letters and education certificates? or just copies?
> also, do you get a notification email telling you that process is finished or you just wait for the mail?
> ...


Hi Omarau, refer to this link Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

There ae 3 forms which need to be sent to NSW. Form 3 is a document checlist which you should refer to find out what requires to be sent (all certified copies).

Hope this helps. All the best.

Cheers


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

NSW SS docs sent - 19th May 2012
NSW SS Ack email - 22nd May 2012

Probably too late for June 30 deadline, but hoping for the best !


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

subinoz said:


> Hi Omarau, refer to this link Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> There ae 3 forms which need to be sent to NSW. Form 3 is a document checlist which you should refer to find out what requires to be sent (all certified copies).
> 
> ...


Hi subinoz,

Im awaiting my IELTS result this friday, have the ACS result +ve for 261313.
I dont think i will have enough time for NSW or VIC SS. so planning to go for 175.
any suggestion in this regard?

Ur SS approval looks very fast, anything special or it just happened?

what's the best way to pay the 2960 AUD? how did u pay it? can we do it with a credit card?


----------



## subinoz (May 10, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> Hi subinoz,
> 
> Im awaiting my IELTS result this friday, have the ACS result +ve for 261313.
> I dont think i will have enough time for NSW or VIC SS. so planning to go for 175.
> ...


Hi there, my personal opinion is to go with 175 as time is short and you want to be sure. 
My NSW approval was one of the longest - generally they turn around very fast and the only time taken is postal transit. In addition, they had asked for additional documentation (whcih I provided the same day). So I have seen NSW approvals in 2 weeks from other forum members. However, at this time, due to the deadline, they can be backlogged.
If you are logging your 175 online, you can pay by credit card and you get an online receipt which gets logged in your DIAC website.
Hope this helps and all the best with your application.
Regards


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

sherlock said:


> NSW SS docs sent - 19th May 2012
> NSW SS Ack email - 22nd May 2012
> 
> Probably too late for June 30 deadline, but hoping for the best !


Don't worry mate! As per NSW SS timelines of other forum members, you are likely to get NSW SS before June 30 deadline.


----------



## Xpression (May 23, 2012)

I have applied for NSW SS on 3rd May 2012. I know that the courier reached them on 7th may. After that i have not received any communication from NSW (No Acknowledgement email or Tax receipt)

I see that most of the people who apply to NSW get some communication back. Is there some issue with my application? :confused2:


ACS applied(261313)-20-Jan-2012 || ACS +ve-15-Feb-2012 || IELTS:25-Apr-2012(R:8.5, L:8.5, S:7, W:8, Overall-8) || Vic SS applied-2-May-2012 || NSW SS applied-3-May-2012


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Xpression said:


> I have applied for NSW SS on 3rd May 2012. I know that the courier reached them on 7th may. After that i have not received any communication from NSW (No Acknowledgement email or Tax receipt)
> 
> I see that most of the people who apply to NSW get some communication back. Is there some issue with my application? :confused2:
> 
> ...


It has taken a bit longer in your case. I think, you should email them just to check if they have received your documents.

In my case, I sent my documents on 8th May through DHL... Documents delivered on 10th May and I got their acknowledgement on 16th May (6 days after they received my docs)


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Yes. It states so in the VIC SS approval letter. I have received it. But there is one catch. Nobody-not even DIAC or VIC - seem to know what will happen if you want to apply under 190 (the new visa category after july 1 for SS) after July 1 using the VIC SS but the occupation has been taken off sol 1 and sol 2. Will the VIC SS become useless? Of course, the chances of moving an occupation out of sol 1 and sol 2 in one shot may be less. But that may only be my hope.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi bangalg,

i understand you have applied for 175 this march.

i will be doing it tommorrow once my IELTS score is out and +ve (7 in all hopefully).

i need some info for my swift 175 application, request you to answer the below:

1. I have all the certified copies of required documents, which i got done during my ACS. i will be using them for my application. what extra documents are required for 175 other than those used for assessment?

2. If we are paying the 2960 by credit card, and it gets approved, do we get the TRN number right away?

3. I am planning to add my wife as co-applicant, but not claiming any partner skills points (though she's a btech in computers, i dont have any assessment for her). do i still have to upload any certified documents for her other than passport?

4. Do we have to send some documents or anything to DIAC after the online submission?

thanks in advance 

regards,
sainath


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

msvayani said:


> It has taken a bit longer in your case. I think, you should email them just to check if they have received your documents.
> 
> In my case, I sent my documents on 8th May through DHL... Documents delivered on 10th May and I got their acknowledgement on 16th May (6 days after they received my docs)


Hi msvayani,

i have just got my IELTS score. its (R 7.5 L 7.5 W 6.5 S 7.0).... does it mean that i lost the game?
does a overall 7.0 give me 10 points to go for 175...looking for the reply asap :-(

regards,
sainath


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

satsblr said:


> Not really sure about the new process. What i understand is that the above will be applicable for ones who express the interest for state sponsorship after 1st July. I might be completely wrong. Some senior expat advice is recommended. Hence forth planning not to take any chances  and applying by tomorrow.


Hi 

i have just got my IELTS score. its (R 7.5 L 7.5 W 6.5 S 7.0).... does it mean that i lost the game?
does a overall 7.0 give me 10 points to go for 175...looking for the reply asap :-(

regards,
sainath


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

subinoz said:


> Thank you Satsblr - the journey begins now - will definitely be in touch through this forum. Will be arranging to send the PP's for entire family for Visa stamping through VFS.
> Cheers


Hi

i have just got my IELTS score. its (R 7.5 L 7.5 W 6.5 S 7.0). overall : 7 ... does it mean that i lost the game?
does a overall 7.0 give me 10 points to go for 175...looking for the reply asap :-(

regards,
sainath


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

satsblr said:


> Not really sure about the new process. What i understand is that the above will be applicable for ones who express the interest for state sponsorship after 1st July. I might be completely wrong. Some senior expat advice is recommended. Hence forth planning not to take any chances  and applying by tomorrow.


Hi,

just got my IELTS score, overall is 7 but writing is 6.5
i fulfill other criteria but
is it mandate to have 7 in all for NSW sponsorship?
request you to respond asap, thank you.

regards,
sainath


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> Hi,
> 
> just got my IELTS score, overall is 7 but writing is 6.5
> i fulfill other criteria but
> ...


You need to see the NSW occupation list to find out the required band for your occupation. If it says 7 band, it means you must get 7 in each module of IELTS test. Overall 7 will not be good enough for NSW SS.

To apply for the visa, minimum 6 is required if you are not getting points for your English language ability. To score 10 points, you must have to score 7 in each module.


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

msvayani said:


> You need to see the NSW occupation list to find out the required band for your occupation. If it says 7 band, it means you must get 7 in each module of IELTS test. Overall 7 will not be good enough for NSW SS.
> 
> To apply for the visa, minimum 6 is required if you are not getting points for your English language ability. To score 10 points, you must have to score 7 in each module.


i checked, it didn't really mention 7 in all as VIC criteria does.
but anyway, i dont score the 65 points of DIAC if i dont have 10 of IELTS points and that means im not eligible for NSW SS :-(

all the plan screwed up cos of ".5" :-(

thank you for the response.

regards,
sainath


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> i checked, it didn't really mention 7 in all as VIC criteria does.
> but anyway, i dont score the 65 points of DIAC if i dont have 10 of IELTS points and that means im not eligible for NSW SS :-(
> 
> all the plan screwed up cos of ".5" :-(
> ...


You can consider going for re-evaluation but that means a wait of 6-8 weeks so you will not be able to make it before July 1.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Is there anyone who got NSW SS recently? Please share your timeline as I want to see how much NSW is taking these days.

Thanks


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello

It will take 3-4 week max


----------



## Xpression (May 23, 2012)

Received my NSW SS approval letter yesterday!! .. 

I had not received any ack or tax receipt. Directly got the letter.

ACS applied(261313)-20-Jan-2012 || ACS +ve-15-Feb-2012 || IELTS:25-Apr-2012(R:8.5, L:8.5, S:7, W:8, Overall-8) || Vic SS applied-2-May-2012 || NSW SS applied-3-May-2012|| NSW SS Approval letter received -24-May-2012


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

Hi All, 

I'm new here and would like to share my experience.

My route to Aus PR: 176 visa with NSW SS

I first got myself assessed by Vetassess as a Financial Investment Advisor (222311) back in Feb 2012. Just got approval mid-May 2012 and have now just submitted for NSW SS on 25 May 2012. Hope to get a reply (agent says 3-4 weeks) by end of June so I can lodge my 176 before the July changes. Think I'll make it in time? I've got the DIAC documents all ready to go (except Meds and PCC), just waiting for the NSW SS approval.

Is anyone else in the same situation as me? Any idea if NSW is really strict on their SS? I've got 4 years working experience (3 years required) and my overall band in IELTS is 8 (7 required). Just wondering what are the chances of my application being rejected (though agent says she's pretty confident)...?

Currently taking a Masters course in Sydney and it's EXAM season! The stress is unbelievable!

Another question I have (which may not be relevant to this thread), is how long the 176 visa will take after lodgement. I heard it takes bout 4 weeks to get a CO and then approval 2-3 months after. I'm planning to get meds and PCC done right after lodging the 176 so I have docs ready once CO asks for them. My student visa expires in 30 Sept 2012 so I'm wondering what are the chances of getting the approval before then? Though I'd still have to go offshore to collect the visa and re-enter Aus again...

Thanks!

Vetassess applied (222311)-8-Feb-2012 || Vetassess +ve-16-May-2012 || IELTS:2-May-2011(R:9, L:9, S:8, W:7.5, Overall-8) || NSW SS applied-25-May-2012 || NSW SS Approval -PENDING- || DIAC 176 -PENDING- ||


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Xpression said:


> Received my NSW SS approval letter yesterday!! ..
> 
> I had not received any ack or tax receipt. Directly got the letter.
> 
> ACS applied(261313)-20-Jan-2012 || ACS +ve-15-Feb-2012 || IELTS:25-Apr-2012(R:8.5, L:8.5, S:7, W:8, Overall-8) || Vic SS applied-2-May-2012 || NSW SS applied-3-May-2012|| NSW SS Approval letter received -24-May-2012


Congrats mate! What's the date written on the decision letter?


----------



## Xpression (May 23, 2012)

The stamped date on NSW SS is 14th May and i got it on 24th i.e it was in post for 10 days.

ACS applied(261313)-20-Jan-2012 || ACS +ve-15-Feb-2012 || IELTS:25-Apr-2012(R:8.5, L:8.5, S:7, W:8, Overall-8) || Vic SS applied-2-May-2012 || NSW SS applied-3-May-2012|| NSW SS Approval letter received -24-May-2012 || 176 Online Applied - 26th May


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Xpression said:


> The stamped date on NSW SS is 14th May and i got it on 24th i.e it was in post for 10 days.
> 
> ACS applied(261313)-20-Jan-2012 || ACS +ve-15-Feb-2012 || IELTS:25-Apr-2012(R:8.5, L:8.5, S:7, W:8, Overall-8) || Vic SS applied-2-May-2012 || NSW SS applied-3-May-2012|| NSW SS Approval letter received -24-May-2012 || 176 Online Applied - 26th May


Thanks! By looking into your timeline, I can assume that my letter is currently in post probably


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Xpression said:


> The stamped date on NSW SS is 14th May and i got it on 24th i.e it was in post for 10 days.
> 
> ACS applied(261313)-20-Jan-2012 || ACS +ve-15-Feb-2012 || IELTS:25-Apr-2012(R:8.5, L:8.5, S:7, W:8, Overall-8) || Vic SS applied-2-May-2012 || NSW SS applied-3-May-2012|| NSW SS Approval letter received -24-May-2012 || 176 Online Applied - 26th May


Congrats Xpression ! how many years is your work experience? 
Your NSW SS timeline looks good. Our ACS code is same, so I am hoping to have a similar timeline... 

Are you going to wait for Victoria SS approval as well, or are you going ahead with 176 right away ?


----------



## mukeshyadav (May 15, 2012)

satsblr said:


> Hooray !!! i received my NSW state sponsorship. will apply 176 very soon !
> 
> I am thank full to this forum thread which provided me good info ! Thanks everyone !


Congratulation dear for getting 176 in NSW


----------



## Xpression (May 23, 2012)

I have an experience of 9 years. 

I have seen in forums that Victoria takes a longtime so i have gone ahead and applied for 176.

ACS applied(261313)-20-Jan-2012 || ACS +ve-15-Feb-2012 || IELTS:25-Apr-2012(R:8.5, L:8.5, S:7, W:8, Overall-8) || Vic SS applied-2-May-2012 || NSW SS applied-3-May-2012|| NSW SS Approval letter received -24-May-2012 || 176 Online Applied - 26th May


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Thanks! By looking into your timeline, I can assume that my letter is currently in post probably


msvayani,

Your timeline and my timeline is similar. I had applied for SS of NSW on 7th May and got an acknowledgement on 16th May. So our result would come around the same time. I think we should get our letters by early next week.

By acknowledgement I suppose you meant receipt of tax invoice?

What's your ANZCO code under which you got your ACS positive? Mine is Developer Programmer (261312).


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

gdthreeten said:


> msvayani,
> 
> Your timeline and my timeline is similar. I had applied for SS of NSW on 7th May and got an acknowledgement on 16th May. So our result would come around the same time. I think we should get our letters by early next week.
> 
> ...


Yes, acknowledgement email had the attachment of Tax Receipt as well.

What a coincidence! Mine ANZSCO code is the same... Developer Programmer (261312). I'll keep you updated when I receive mine. Fingers crossed


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Yes, acknowledgement email had the attachment of Tax Receipt as well.
> 
> What a coincidence! Mine ANZSCO code is the same... Developer Programmer (261312). I'll keep you updated when I receive mine. Fingers crossed


Did you apply for Melbourne as well?

Can you send me your email id. As i am a relatively newer member so still do not have access to connect with you. Please pm me as we can be of mutual benefit as we may move ahead with DIAC application together.

Thanks
gagan 310 @ yahoo . c o m

remove the spaces above for my email address.


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

Xpression said:


> I have an experience of 9 years.
> 
> I have seen in forums that Victoria takes a longtime so i have gone ahead and applied for 176.
> 
> ACS applied(261313)-20-Jan-2012 || ACS +ve-15-Feb-2012 || IELTS:25-Apr-2012(R:8.5, L:8.5, S:7, W:8, Overall-8) || Vic SS applied-2-May-2012 || NSW SS applied-3-May-2012|| NSW SS Approval letter received -24-May-2012 || 176 Online Applied - 26th May


Hi Xpression,

Did you receive the letter by normal post? I am a little anxious about the letter getting misplaced. I stay in a building with 6 houses on various floors having the same address and letters through local post often get misplaced.


I just wanted to understand is there an acknowledgement from the state when they approve/disapprove the case?

There is a possibility that letter getting misplaced and I miss the train just waiting for the letter.

Can you suggest how I should take it up pro actively?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

gdthreeten said:


> Did you apply for Melbourne as well?
> 
> Can you send me your email id. As i am a relatively newer member so still do not have access to connect with you. Please pm me as we can be of mutual benefit as we may move ahead with DIAC application together.
> 
> ...


I have sent you an email. Nope, I have not applied for Victoria. I'll see what I get from NSW, else I'll be applying 175.


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

gdthreeten said:


> Did you receive the letter by normal post? I am a little anxious about the letter getting misplaced. I stay in a building with 6 houses on various floors having the same address and letters through local post often get misplaced.


Haha
I have the same fear. I live in a complex with 6 buildings, each with 16 apartments. Apartment Manager often misplaces letters... plus the brazillian post is very unreliable.
Let me share my timeline as well: my docs reached them in may 8, and I received the receipt by email the same day.
No contact ever since, I'm still waiting for the letter.
It's been 3 weeks and a day, I'll wait until next week before contacting them, if the letter doesn't arrive in the 4 week max time they say.


----------



## Pepraoz (May 17, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> Haha
> I have the same fear. I live in a complex with 6 buildings, each with 16 apartments. Apartment Manager often misplaces letters... plus the brazillian post is very unreliable.
> Let me share my timeline as well: my docs reached them in may 8, and I received the receipt by email the same day.
> No contact ever since, I'm still waiting for the letter.
> It's been 3 weeks and a day, I'll wait until next week before contacting them, if the letter doesn't arrive in the 4 week max time they say.


I have the same fear! I never trust in the "apartament manager" and always I think that he forgot my letters!


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi, 
Good to hear from you all. I applied for my NSW SS on June 1. waiting to hear from them.
Does any1 know how much time DHL takes to ship it to Sydney ?

Thanks.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

Also, it would be great if someone can let me know about their timelines for NSW SS if they have got it. Thanks!


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

miyur said:


> Hi,
> Good to hear from you all. I applied for my NSW SS on June 1. waiting to hear from them.
> Does any1 know how much time DHL takes to ship it to Sydney ?
> 
> Thanks.


In my case, DHL took 2 days from Karachi to Sydney.

I have applied to NSW on 8th May. Yet to get decision letter from them.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

msvayani said:


> In my case, DHL took 2 days from Karachi to Sydney.
> 
> I have applied to NSW on 8th May. Yet to get decision letter from them.


That sounds reasonable. Have u got ur SS or is it just an acknowledgement? Can you throw some light on it ? Thanks!


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

miyur said:


> Also, it would be great if someone can let me know about their timelines for NSW SS if they have got it. Thanks!


Hi Miyur, I too applied for NSW SS on 1st june. I will keep you updating on my status. Please do post your updates.









-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS: 14-Feb-2012 (261313) IELTS: 12-May-2012 (L:7.5, R:7.5, W:7, S:7) | NSW Applied: 01-Jun-2012


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> Hi Miyur, I too applied for NSW SS on 1st june. I will keep you updating on my status. Please do post your updates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fantastic. I got a companion sailing on the same boat .It makes my journey interesting now. Do you mind talking on gtalk ? I got several of us from this forum there. Thanks!


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> Hi Miyur, I too applied for NSW SS on 1st june. I will keep you updating on my status. Please do post your updates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our dates and code are exactly same......the only crash for me was 7.5 7.5 6.5 7...
........... hence waiting for reval...all the best for ur 175 or 176


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

miyur said:


> That sounds reasonable. Have u got ur SS or is it just an acknowledgement? Can you throw some light on it ? Thanks!


I have not got my SS yet. Just got ack email on May 16.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> Our dates and code are exactly same......the only crash for me was 7.5 7.5 6.5 7...
> ........... hence waiting for reval...all the best for ur 175 or 176



Curious to know how you applied for SS with a 6.5. Is it possible ? May be I am
missing some chapter ?


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

miyur said:


> Curious to know how you applied for SS with a 6.5. Is it possible ? May be I am
> missing some chapter ?


where did i say i applied for SS  , not so lucky
stuck with IELTS, as the slots were not avlble, i went for EOR, revaluation with IDP for the missing 0.5, it will take 2 months for the result.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> where did i say i applied for SS  , not so lucky
> stuck with IELTS, as the slots were not avlble, i went for EOR, revaluation with IDP for the missing 0.5, it will take 2 months for the result.


My bad. Good luck for your revaluation but I suggest you not to count on it a lot.
I say this because even I messed up in my first attempt. So I had to strike in the second one. You might pass with flying colors if you reappear but that's completely at your discretion.


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

miyur said:


> My bad. Good luck for your revaluation but I suggest you not to count on it a lot.
> I say this because even I messed up in my first attempt. So I had to strike in the second one. You might pass with flying colors if you reappear but that's completely at your discretion.


the next slot avlble was only 30 June, and i cannot hit the deadline with that, so rather than sitting idle i went for re-val. if it doesn't work, i will immediately go for next avlble slot


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> where did i say i applied for SS  , not so lucky
> stuck with IELTS, as the slots were not avlble, i went for EOR, revaluation with IDP for the missing 0.5, it will take 2 months for the result.


Same issue with me, I wanted to file my application under current rules. But my IELTS got stuck 0.5 bads short in one module. So have applied for EOR..

IDP will take around 8 weeks for this, so now my only hope is Skillselect.


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> Same issue with me, I wanted to file my application under current rules. But my IELTS got stuck 0.5 bads short in one module. So have applied for EOR..
> 
> IDP will take around 8 weeks for this, so now my only hope is Skillselect.


which module? when did u give ur IELTS? what date you applied for reval? please post me once u get ur result?


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> which module? when did u give ur IELTS? what date you applied for reval? please post me once u get ur result?


I got R-8,L-8.5,S-8,W-6.5 which seems quite absurd to me. I have applied IELTS EOR on 1st June..


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

I received my sponsorship approval letter today. I had sent the letter on 04 May 2012. Received acknowledgement and receipt on 16 may and got the final letter on 05 May 2012. It came by registered post. So in all a one month process. 

It says it has a validity of 90 days but I think it is of use only till 30 June 2012. I will file for DIAC in a weeks time.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

gdthreeten said:


> I received my sponsorship approval letter today. I had sent the letter on 04 May 2012. Received acknowledgement and receipt on 16 may and got the final letter on 05 May 2012. It came by registered post. So in all a one month process.
> 
> It says it has a validity of 90 days but I think it is of use only till 30 June 2012. I will file for DIAC in a weeks time.


Congrats mate!!! I am still waiting to get mine. Hopefully within a couple of days... probably


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

gdthreeten said:


> I received my sponsorship approval letter today. I had sent the letter on 04 May 2012. Received acknowledgement and receipt on 16 may and got the final letter on 05 May 2012. It came by registered post. So in all a one month process.
> 
> It says it has a validity of 90 days but I think it is of use only till 30 June 2012. I will file for DIAC in a weeks time.


Congratulations ! Is it possible for you to mention your Job code and ACS approved experience ? Thanks and congrats once again.


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

gdthreeten said:


> I received my sponsorship approval letter today. I had sent the letter on 04 May 2012. Received acknowledgement and receipt on 16 may and got the final letter on 05 May 2012. It came by registered post. So in all a one month process.
> 
> It says it has a validity of 90 days but I think it is of use only till 30 June 2012. I will file for DIAC in a weeks time.


Congratulations!
I'm so jealous of you! 
Go file Diac asap.
Good luck!


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyways, does any1 know which courier service is the fastest if one has to ship it to australia ?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

gdthreeten said:


> I received my sponsorship approval letter today. I had sent the letter on 04 May 2012. Received acknowledgement and receipt on 16 may and got the final letter on 05 May 2012. It came by registered post. So in all a one month process.
> 
> It says it has a validity of 90 days but I think it is of use only till 30 June 2012. I will file for DIAC in a weeks time.


Congrats ! Glad to hear the good news.

Please share your ANZCO code if possible.
Also, are you sure that its only valid till 30th June? From what I have read in skillselect (and even Victoria SS letter mentions that), the SS would be valid even after 1st July, and you will automatically receive an invitation to apply after raising your EOI.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

miyur said:


> Anyways, does any1 know which courier service is the fastest if one has to ship it to australia ?


I used DTDC. The courier reached within 3 days ! Even I was surprised that it was so fast. Same experience when I sent docs to ACS and NSW.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I used DTDC. The courier reached within 3 days ! Even I was surprised that it was so fast. Same experience when I sent docs to ACS and NSW.


Thanks. I was curious to know if TNT is good enough ?


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

miyur said:


> Congratulations ! Is it possible for you to mention your Job code and ACS approved experience ? Thanks and congrats once again.


Miyur,

Thanks, my job code is same as yours, Developer Programmer. I have total experience of 9.5 years but ACS approved only 6.5 years out of total. That's my reason of State sponsorship. 

What's your approved experience?


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Congrats mate!!! I am still waiting to get mine. Hopefully within a couple of days... probably


msvayani,

Thanks. I am sure you will receive a positive in next 1-2 days. HAve you started preparing for the documents to be submitted to DIAC.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

gdthreeten said:


> Miyur,
> 
> Thanks, my job code is same as yours, Developer Programmer. I have total experience of 9.5 years but ACS approved only 6.5 years out of total. That's my reason of State sponsorship.
> 
> What's your approved experience?


3 years and 7 months


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> Congratulations!
> I'm so jealous of you!
> Go file Diac asap.
> Good luck!


Thanks abotelho83,

What's your status? Feel free to contact for any help. There are lot of helpful hands on this forum.


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

miyur said:


> 3 years and 7 months


Miyur,

Where from India are you? May be we can meet. I am presently out of India and will be back on 11th June. Will call you once I reach India. Please pm me your number.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

gdthreeten said:


> Miyur,
> 
> Where from India are you? May be we can meet. I am presently out of India and will be back on 11th June. Will call you once I reach India. Please pm me your number.


I am from Pune/Mumbai. Lemme know your gmail id and I'll add you to gtalk and send you my number too.


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Congrats ! Glad to hear the good news.
> 
> Please share your ANZCO code if possible.
> Also, are you sure that its only valid till 30th June? From what I have read in skillselect (and even Victoria SS letter mentions that), the SS would be valid even after 1st July, and you will automatically receive an invitation to apply after raising your EOI.



Hi Sherlock,

Thanks for your wishes.

My ANZCO category is that of Developer programmer.


I am not sure but as per my understanding there will be new list of job codes by states. Also as the process changes, the letter I received today will have little value. Anyways I will use make use of existing system and will apply DIAC before 30th June. If you know the importance and process of SS after 30th, please share it with the group for benefit of those who will apply after 30th June, 2012.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

gdthreeten said:


> msvayani,
> 
> Thanks. I am sure you will receive a positive in next 1-2 days. HAve you started preparing for the documents to be submitted to DIAC.


Yes, I have filled the online application and not submitted yet. Also, scanned all my documents and sorted. So I am pretty much ready. Just waiting for NSW letter to come thru.


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

Hi 
Had you received your ack email before you were required to explain it?
I'm curious about whether sending ack email out means their decision has been made.



satsblr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I read the posts in this forum and liked the way it is supported well by all.
> 
> ...


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

nagasainath said:


> Our dates and code are exactly same......the only crash for me was 7.5 7.5 6.5 7...
> ........... hence waiting for reval...all the best for ur 175 or 176


Good Luck nagasainath!! Hope you will get +ve review soon!!


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

just got Ack from NSW!! fingers crossed!!


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

big con! chsridevi!
probably your result letter will be on the way home tomorrow


chsridevi said:


> just got Ack from NSW!! fingers crossed!!


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> just got Ack from NSW!! fingers crossed!!


Congrats ! Mine has still not reached them . Hope I can make it on time !


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

WOHOOOO!!!! Got the magic approval letter today from NSW regarding my SS application. Now I am all ready to go for my 176 application well before the June 30th deadline.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

msvayani said:


> WOHOOOO!!!! Got the magic approval letter today from NSW regarding my SS application. Now I am all ready to go for my 176 application well before the June 30th deadline.


Many many congratulations 
Go and live your dream.


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

msvayani said:


> WOHOOOO!!!! Got the magic approval letter today from NSW regarding my SS application. Now I am all ready to go for my 176 application well before the June 30th deadline.



Congrates, maybe you will file 176 before me. I still have to collect a lot of documents. Will need your guidance on it.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

gdthreeten said:


> Congrates, maybe you will file 176 before me. I still have to collect a lot of documents. Will need your guidance on it.


It's good . I have the docs handy. The most difficult part for me was in obtaining my Birth certificate in English. See if you have that already.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

miyur said:


> It's good . I have the docs handy. The most difficult part for me was in obtaining my Birth certificate in English. See if you have that already.


Miyur,

I remember you have mentioned somewhere that you are from Pune/Mumbai.
How are you planning to obtain the birth certificate in english ? Do you already have your original regional language birth certificate with you ? Any idea where to apply to get a new one in english ?


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Miyur,
> 
> I remember you have mentioned somewhere that you are from Pune/Mumbai.
> How are you planning to obtain the birth certificate in english ? Do you already have your original regional language birth certificate with you ? Any idea where to apply to get a new one in english ?


If you have the birth certificate in some regional language, you can go to Registrar of Births and Deaths and get a copy in English. Good I am able to contribute here .
Ping me if you need any more help.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

miyur said:


> If you have the birth certificate in some regional language, you can go to Registrar of Births and Deaths and get a copy in English. Good I am able to contribute here .
> Ping me if you need any more help.


Thanks miyur ! I have sent you a message regarding this. Please check it and let me know your reply whenever possible. Thanks in advance !


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Thanks miyur ! I have sent you a message regarding this. Please check it and let me know your reply whenever possible. Thanks in advance !


I already replied to that message. Can you check ? Lemme know if you still need any clarifications ! Good luck!


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

msvayani said:


> WOHOOOO!!!! Got the magic approval letter today from NSW regarding my SS application. Now I am all ready to go for my 176 application well before the June 30th deadline.


Hi Msvayani

Congrats man... Now lodge your 176 asap... All the best with your application...Cheers:clap2:


----------



## jeremiah2911 (Jun 7, 2012)

hi everyone!

I'm quite new to this forum. I just applied for NSW SS and mailed my documents on May 31. Acknowledgement received June 6. Given that all went well, is there a chance I can receive approved documents before June 31? I noticed that I can not push through the online application without the approval because its asking for the nomination reference number from NSW approval. Is that right?

Can anyone advise me what documents I can prepare so I can apply for 176 immediately after receiving? 

Thanks and looking forward to your advices


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Can somebody provide a brief timeline of when application reached NSW and when result was received back? I have finally cleared IETLS of 7s but Im afraid there is no enough time left to apply for sponsorship applications and then lodge the 176 ... any information on timeline is appreciated, would they accept sending the result by email for the reference number? what do you think?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Another question, have any of you got approved without sending certified references and so on? will copies be enough for them? I only still have 1 set of documents that I plan to use for DIAC application.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

omarau said:


> Another question, have any of you got approved without sending certified references and so on? will copies be enough for them? I only still have 1 set of documents that I plan to use for DIAC application.


DIAC online application does not require you to send any copies. They just need scans.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

rvijaysubs said:


> DIAC online application does not require you to send any copies. They just need scans.


I thought that first I attach online then send by post! 
I have one set of certified documents left, do you confirm DIAC wont request the hard copies at any point of the 176 application process? if thats the case I can go ahead and use this set to apply for NSW SS....


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

omarau said:


> I thought that first I attach online then send by post!
> I have one set of certified documents left, do you confirm DIAC wont request the hard copies at any point of the 176 application process? if thats the case I can go ahead and use this set to apply for NSW SS....


Please *DO NOT* send your original set of documents to NSW. They only need certified *copies* of original documents.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

msvayani said:


> Please *DO NOT* send your original set of documents to NSW. They only need certified *copies* of original documents.


unfortunately, in Syria we dont have the option of certified copies it either original or just copies


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> hi all,
> 
> I have additional question...
> 
> ...



same question as above...
have you got an answer for that icebreaker1928?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

omarau said:


> unfortunately, in Syria we dont have the option of certified copies it either original or just copies


Do you guys don't have any Notary Public Attestation services?


----------



## pari (May 25, 2012)

Hello, I plan to apply for NSW SS. After applying for SS what needs to be done?


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

omarau said:


> I thought that first I attach online then send by post!
> I have one set of certified documents left, do you confirm DIAC wont request the hard copies at any point of the 176 application process? if thats the case I can go ahead and use this set to apply for NSW SS....


Hi Omarau,

I read in some thread here that when sending copies to ACS, colored zerox copies also works in case one cannot provide certified black and white copies. May be this can work for NSW SS too. please check with this if it is accepted.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

NSW SS acked today. Not sure if I can make it b4 30th June or may be just in the nick of the time.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

miyur said:


> NSW SS acked today. Not sure if I can make it b4 30th June or may be just in the nick of the time.


give them a call after a week and ask them for the outcome. if your application is approved asked them to give you the reference number by phone nd let us know how it goes, i plan to do the same since im also in a time race with 1-Jul


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

omarau said:


> give them a call after a week and ask them for the outcome. if your application is approved asked them to give you the reference number by phone nd let us know how it goes, i plan to do the same since im also in a time race with 1-Jul


Would it be appropriate to call them ?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

miyur said:


> Would it be appropriate to call them ?


why not? what the worse thing that gonna happen? they wont get mad and through your application, right?
just make sure to give them enough time to finalize ur application, so you dont have to call twice


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Hi All, 

Can some one tell me that what are my chances of getting NSW SS if i have 3.1 year exp as software engineer.
My ACS states that i have 2 year 11 month exp and as i had continiued with the same employer .
I had completed 3.1 year currently and i did sent the updated employer refrence letter as well.

Everyone kindly let me know your views.

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

Received my SS NSW yesteday, approved!
The post tried to deliver since may 30, but only yesterday, 08, I was able to get it.
Already lodged my 176!


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!

My post was delivered on 25th as per curior details and i still have no ACK . I mpretty scared as to what is going on . I did not knew i was so unlucky .

Can any one tell if i could make it before the 1 july 
Deadline ??


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Aboteho83 when did you sent the application??


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

auslover said:


> Aboteho83 when did you sent the application??


I sent from Brazil April 30 (through DHL), in May 04 it reached Australia to a friend of mine. He paid the fee and sent it on May 07 (money order + docs).
08 May 2012: application reached NSW Trade & Investment, I received receipt by email.
11 May 2012: date of signature in my SS approval letter
17 May 2012: date my SS letter was posted in AU Post by NSW Trade & Investment
30 May 2012: result reached Brazil, post tried to deliver at my house but no one was there 
08 Jun 2012: I went to post office to pick up the letter.

So, it was actually fast. If your application reached them on May 25, then I think your safe. Mine took 22 days from the day of docs reaching them to post knocking on my door with results.
I don't know your country, but Brazil is very far away from Australia. I see people from India having their mail delivered much faster, for example.

Some other guy recently received his approval letter without ever receiving a receipt! (it's on this topic I think, just search previous pages). If I were you, I would send them an email politely asking if they received your application, since you didn't receive a receipt. Or call them.

I'm only worried about your skill assessment... I have no idea what they will do in this situation, it would be reasonable for them to accept it, but who knows?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Hey abotelho83,

Thanks for the quick and elaborated reply it helped a lot . I am from india dats why was worried about the slowness. About the skill assesement i had confirmed from NsW so they had told me to send a updated employer refrence to them . 

I cannot complete the 65 points without the SS so i m pretty worried.

Thanks again for helping!!!


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

Guys , I was reading an article on some other forum where in a guy talks about his NSW SS being rejected. It looks to me that it was rejected because he already had an SS from WA but he speaks otherwise. As per him, it was because of the inadequate experience. Can we have suggestions from all the learned people like you on the same ? Thank you very much for reading this and answering to this query.


----------



## pari (May 25, 2012)

Hi,
I am yet to apply for NSW SS this week. Kindly, pls let me know what is the next step?


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

eagleseye said:


> Its standard. even i got ack after a week. also this means that decision has already been taken on your application. for me I got ack on 22 dec and date of approval was 21 dec. so in your case, its most probably 13th March. congrats in advance. you will receiving letter in 1-2 weeks.


Hey when you say that decision has already been made if one gets an acknowledgement, are you sure that one would get the SS ? I applied on June 4th 2012 and got ack on June 8th 2012. What does it imply ?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

miyur said:


> Hey when you say that decision has already been made if one gets an acknowledgement, are you sure that one would get the SS ? I applied on June 4th 2012 and got ack on June 8th 2012. What does it imply ?


I don't think getting an acknowledgement means that the decision has already been made. It was not the case with me, at least. I applied on 8th May, got Acknowledgement on 16th May... My decision letter is dated 31st May... and I got it by post on 6th June.

Also, I have seen almost same NSW timeline of other forum member who applied on 6th May. 

I hope it helps...


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

msvayani said:


> I don't think getting an acknowledgement means that the decision has already been made. It was not the case with me, at least. I applied on 8th May, got Acknowledgement on 16th May... My decision letter is dated 31st May... and I got it by post on 6th June.
> 
> Also, I have seen almost same NSW timeline of other forum member who applied on 6th May.
> 
> I hope it helps...


Thanks msvayani. Its a tense situation here .May be I'll make it in the nick of the time.


----------



## zico (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi experts,

I was going through this forum regarding SS. Currently I'm based in NSW but working here on a work permit and waiting for my ACS.. Do you think if I apply for SS This week, there are chances I'll receive the approval before end of June ?


----------



## zico (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi experts,

I'm based in NSW.. Working on a work permit. I'm expecting my ACS results any time this week. Do you think if I apply for the SS this week, I can get it approved by the end of this month I:d June ?


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

Hi, could you please share the link to that guy's post?



miyur said:


> Guys , I was reading an article on some other forum where in a guy talks about his NSW SS being rejected. It looks to me that it was rejected because he already had an SS from WA but he speaks otherwise. As per him, it was because of the inadequate experience. Can we have suggestions from all the learned people like you on the same ? Thank you very much for reading this and answering to this query.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

LostMeson said:


> Hi, could you please share the link to that guy's post?


Sure. Read: Nsw Ss Refused - Application - SAAustralia Forums


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anyone know when are they going to revise the SOL, last change was in september 2011. Can it happen multiple times in a uear?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

miyur said:


> Sure. Read: Nsw Ss Refused - Application - SAAustralia Forums


Is there anyone around who himself has got NSW rejected?


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

Dont think so but the article I posted creates an element of doubt. I have seen some more guys (not in this forum) whose SS had been rejected.


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

Thanks!


miyur said:


> Sure. Read: Nsw Ss Refused - Application - SAAustralia Forums


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

zico said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I was going through this forum regarding SS. Currently I'm based in NSW but working here on a work permit and waiting for my ACS.. Do you think if I apply for SS This week, there are chances I'll receive the approval before end of June ?


If you are in NSW I think it's possible. Mail takes one day there. Perhaps you can even deliver your application personally in NSW Trade & Investment office, if you are in Sydney, it could save you one day.
Even if it takes longer, in SkillSelect you probably will have points to receive an invitation right away, since working in AU gives you some extra points...
And there is also a rumor that people with SS will automatically receive invitation from SkillSelect without waiting, but it's just a rumor.
Do you have IELTS result?
Since you are working in AU, will you go for 886 visa? If you have the points, I think 885 is just as fast, perhaps you are already eligible.


----------



## zico (Jun 11, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> If you are in NSW I think it's possible. Mail takes one day there. Perhaps you can even deliver your application personally in NSW Trade & Investment office, if you are in Sydney, it could save you one day.
> Even if it takes longer, in SkillSelect you probably will have points to receive an invitation right away, since working in AU gives you some extra points...
> And there is also a rumor that people with SS will automatically receive invitation from SkillSelect without waiting, but it's just a rumor.
> Do you have IELTS result?
> Since you are working in AU, will you go for 886 visa? If you have the points, I think 885 is just as fast, perhaps you are already eligible.


Thanks mate.. Your reply was helpful. Though I'm in Sydney I'll still be applying for 176. I've my IELTS results as well.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Could anyone advice on this:
Is it possible to submit 176 application without the nomination number, then when we enter it later on when we get the nomination? Im trying to meet the 1-July deadline and Im afraid that I wont have the nomination number in hand by that date./


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

omarau said:


> Could anyone advice on this:
> Is it possible to submit 176 application without the nomination number, then when we enter it later on when we get the nomination? Im trying to meet the 1-July deadline and Im afraid that I wont have the nomination number in hand by that date./


No, you cannot do that. You must have to provide SS Nomination Number at the time of the application.


----------



## zico (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi experts,

In the form for SS I've mentioned the occupation incorrectly something which doesn't exist . Though the ANZCO code is mentioned correctly,it was by mistake but I've already submitted my form. 

Any thoughts on that ? How it could be rectified ? 

Thanks


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Guys, did you sbmit your original IELTS TRF or just a copy?
I believe copy should be enough as they will be able to verify it online, right?


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes. Photocopy is good enough. Please dont send any original.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

miyur said:


> Yes. Photocopy is good enough. Please dont send any original.


Hmmm, what about a scanned copy by email? 
I sent my SS application to NSW without the IELTS TRF because I dont have it yet (I have the required score but havent got the TRF yet) 
my plan is to send it by email once I get it...
trying to meet the deadline on 1-July


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Any idea on when the SMP list for NSW will be released?


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

omarau said:


> Hmmm, what about a scanned copy by email?
> I sent my SS application to NSW without the IELTS TRF because I dont have it yet (I have the required score but havent got the TRF yet)
> my plan is to send it by email once I get it...
> trying to meet the deadline on 1-July


I am afraid that it may lengthen the procedure but I may be wrong.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

fabregas said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Does anyone of you asked NSW Skilled migration people about the outcome of your NSW State sponsorship application before actually getting the result by post.?...
> 
> Please share it


Same question here , for God's sake who still uses registered post anymore??? it is the stupidest and slowest way to communicate


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Does anyone know whether there will be increase in charges and fee on 1-July???


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Hey ICT is not removed from SOL 2012 
Good news


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

auslover said:


> Hey ICT is not removed from SOL 2012
> Good news


ICT is a category. Y wud dey remove dat. R u referring to a particular job code in ICT?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Yes i am taking about full ICT that are codes starting from 2613 abd 2611 .
They had flagged these codes and said that they were likely to be removed in the new SOL as stated by skils australia website .

But any ways no need to worry now.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

auslover said:


> Yes i am taking about full ICT that are codes starting from 2613 abd 2611 .
> They had flagged these codes and said that they were likely to be removed in the new SOL as stated by skils australia website .
> 
> But any ways no need to worry now.


They might be in a kidding mood if they ever mentioned that . I understand if they were about to purge some codes or get new titles for them but eliminating entire ICT is just not possible. Anyways Cheers!


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Yeah i agree with you but, i was just looking at the facts. Deep inside i knew it was not gonna happen. ;-)


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> just got Ack from NSW!! fingers crossed!!


Wassup ? Hows it going ? Can you join me on gtalk for a quick chat ? Thanks


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

Suddenly it has turned so quite here. Whats up guys ?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

miyur said:


> Suddenly it has turned so quite here. Whats up guys ?


 Just waiting for reply from NSW  and a positive one !


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Just waiting for reply from NSW  and a positive one !


Best of luck for the positive result. You should expect your letter early next week


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Just waiting for reply from NSW  and a positive one !


I think urs is on d way . Its gonna be a month exact in another 4 days ever since u applied ?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

miyur said:


> I think urs is on d way . Its gonna be a month exact in another 4 days ever since u applied ?


Yeah... I couriered the docs on 19th May and they reached Syd (and I got ack email) on 22nd May. So yeah, hopefully next week !


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

Just read : Increase in Australia migration intake to fill skills gaps | Y-Axis Australia Blog
Whats your take on it ?


----------



## nimaparham (May 30, 2012)

check the official website.it's clear


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

ANY update guys - the ones waiting for NSW SS ?


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if you get a TRN number when you log an application for SS x


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

No update 
Just waiting very anxiosly..


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

Inline. D wait seems like for ages now.


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

waudy10 said:


> Can anyone tell me if you get a TRN number when you log an application for SS x


For NSW, when you lodge you get a receipt number.
Only when you are approved you get a TRN.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> For NSW, when you lodge you get a receipt number.
> Only when you are approved you get a TRN.


That's not true I am afraid. You *ONLY* get TRN number when you lodge 175/176 visa application. This has nothing to do with your NSW SS. 

You get "Nomination Reference Number" when you are approved of State Sponsorship of any state including NSW.


----------



## urbanboy92 (Jun 13, 2012)

exactly...u get a trn only after u lodge for 176....atleast tht was the case for me


----------



## zico (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

One query.. I've applied for NSW SS and I don't think it would be approved before end of JUNE. So instead can I go for 175 ?

Thanks


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

*Guyz*,

I too applied for NSW state sponsorship on 19th May 2012 and got ACK on 21st May 2012.
Have not received any letter / nomination so far. Please pray for me. Only 12 days left in June 30 deadline.

I think all members who applied on 19th May have not received their letter so far (auslover, chrisdevi etc. if i am not wrong).

Seems as though Mr. MsVayani was the last person on this forum to get the letter. Very lucky person indeed 

*MsVayani*,

Can you please pm me your cell phone number. I am from your country and would like to have few details about the application process. Kindly pm me you cell phone number.

Regards,

*RockerX*


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

RockerX said:


> *Guyz*,
> 
> I too applied for NSW state sponsorship on 19th May 2012 and got ACK on 21st May 2012.
> Have not received any letter / nomination so far. Please pray for me. Only 12 days left in June 30 deadline.
> ...



My case is EXACTLY like yours. I also havent received ay letter yet. Will keep my signature updated if I receive any this week. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

zico said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> One query.. I've applied for NSW SS and I don't think it would be approved before end of JUNE. So instead can I go for 175 ?
> 
> Thanks



It would be better to go for 175 in that case.
However, please note that if you get your NSW SS approval after 1st July, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply for visa, so it would not be a problem.
However, the only risk is that if NSW SS comes back negative, then you lose the chance to apply for 175.

So I suggest you go for 175 in case you dont get any reply from NSW before 30th June.


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

I can't even apply for 175 bud. My bad luck :-( I required an 8 band in ielts in all of the 4 sections to score 65 points. I managed a total score of 8.5 bands! 9 in reading, 8.5 in writing, 8 in speaking but 7.5 in listening :-(

This is such hardluck! :-( I dont know why NSW guyz are not sending us the nominations. They mentioned clearly it would take a maximum of 4 weeks when I asked them (before the application). Now it has been exactly 4 weeks but no reply or nomination from them. This sucks, so does their choice of using registered post! :-(

Guyz,

Please pray for all those currently awaiting NSW SS..

Regards,

*RockerX*



sherlock said:


> My case is EXACTLY like yours. I also havent received ay letter yet. Will keep my signature updated if I receive any this week. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

sherlock said:


> It would be better to go for 175 in that case.
> However, please note that if you get your NSW SS approval after 1st July, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply for visa, so it would not be a problem.
> However, the only risk is that if NSW SS comes back negative, then you lose the chance to apply for 175.
> 
> So I suggest you go for 175 in case you dont get any reply from NSW before 30th June.


And you think they may refuse NSW SS ? Yikes !!!


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

RockerX said:


> I can't even apply for 175 bud. My bad luck :-( I required an 8 band in ielts in all of the 4 sections to score 65 points. I managed a total score of 8.5 bands! 9 in reading, 8.5 in writing, 8 in speaking but 7.5 in listening :-(
> 
> This is such hardluck! :-( I dont know why NSW guyz are not sending us the nominations. They mentioned clearly it would take a maximum of 4 weeks when I asked them (before the application). Now it has been exactly 4 weeks but no reply or nomination from them. This sucks, so does their choice of using registered post! :-(
> 
> ...


Well, you might want to wait for 21st June (since you received your ack on 21st May). If you dont receive any letter after that, you can call or email them and ask about your application. I'm gonna do the same.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

miyur said:


> And you think they may refuse NSW SS ? Yikes !!!


I really hope they don't  But you never know what clicks and what doesn't ! I'm hoping all of us receive positive results soon !


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

I forgot to tell you. I already called them not once or twice, but thrice!
Each time they said that they are inundated with SS requests and that their normal processing times are 4 weeks to 5 weeks. About current status they said each time your application is under process!

I asked them if they could at-least let me know by email once they dispatch the letter so that I could talk to my apartment manager and ensure that it gets received properly. But to my utter surprise I was told that this cannot be done. They said you should wait for the letter. It would be dispatched once processing is complete and the letter will let you know the outcome. They will not let candidates know that the letter has been dispatched or not!

I don't know why it is so difficult for them to even let us known if and when the letter is dispatched or not. This clearly sucks big time especially for those who live in apartments and are afraid that the letter does not get lost!

Regards,

*RockerX*



sherlock said:


> Well, you might want to wait for 21st June (since you received your ack on 21st May). If you dont receive any letter after that, you can call or email them and ask about your application. I'm gonna do the same.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

RockerX said:


> I forgot to tell you. I already called them not once or twice, but thrice!
> Each time they said that they are inundated with SS requests and that their normal processing times are 4 weeks to 5 weeks. About current status they said each time your application is under process!
> 
> I asked them if they could at-least let me know by email once they dispatch the letter so that I could talk to my apartment manager and ensure that it gets received properly. But to my utter surprise I was told that this cannot be done. They said you should wait for the letter. It would be dispatched once processing is complete and the letter will let you know the outcome. They will not let candidates know that the letter has been dispatched or not!
> ...


Be patient! That's the way they work and you have to accept that. The process is the same for all applicants applied for NSW SS. So don't expect from them to do something extra for you only.

NSW does everything manually. The only thing they communicate online is the acknowledgement email and tax receipt. You will get your result by post and there is no way you can track your application progress online.

For me, it took exactly 4 weeks. So I would suggest you to wait at least 4 weeks before calling or email them. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply msvayani. I agree with you..just that i got a bit carried away pondering over the fact that just 12 days are left in the deadline and NSW SS is my only lifeline! So you can expect this  Anyway, I would just wait and see if I get lucky or not.

Also, I have sent you a pm requesting your contact number. If possible kindly reply and share the same. If its not possible just let me know its perfectly ok, I can communicate with you over pm / posts.

Regards,

*RockerX*



msvayani said:


> Be patient! That's the way they work and you have to accept that. The process is the same for all applicants applied for NSW SS. So don't expect from them to do something extra for you only.
> 
> NSW does everything manually. The only thing they communicate online is the acknowledgement email and tax receipt. You will get your result by post and there is no way you can track your application progress online.
> 
> ...


----------



## zico (Jun 11, 2012)

sherlock said:


> It would be better to go for 175 in that case.
> However, please note that if you get your NSW SS approval after 1st July, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply for visa, so it would not be a problem.
> However, the only risk is that if NSW SS comes back negative, then you lose the chance to apply for 175.
> 
> So I suggest you go for 175 in case you dont get any reply from NSW before 30th June.


Thanks buddy.. That's really helpful.. I think I would go for 175... You are rite I could have waited but that would be too risky.. The problem is the ANZCO I've applied for should also exist in the new NSW SOL list after 30th June otherwise I won't get any invitation..


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

zico said:


> Thanks buddy.. That's really helpful.. I think I would go for 175... You are rite I could have waited but that would be too risky.. The problem is the ANZCO I've applied for should also exist in the new NSW SOL list after 30th June otherwise I won't get any invitation..


New SOL 1 is already out. Please check it on DIAC website.
SOL 2 will come out soon I guess.


----------



## zico (Jun 11, 2012)

sherlock said:


> New SOL 1 is already out. Please check it on DIAC website.
> SOL 2 will come out soon I guess.


You are correct but I'm talking about Consolidated SOL which is state specific... The SS relies on that list. I don't think that is out yet..


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi,

I think most of us (Who are still waiting for NSW Result Letter) have two options:
To apply for 175 visa before 1 July.
To apply for 190 visa after 1 July.

which one would you choose and why? I'm leaning towards 190 after 1 July for the following reasons (please let me know what you think of my reasons):
1- 190 will have higher priority and will be granted sooner.
2- NSW SS will guarantee us an automatic invitation on the first round of invitations on 1 August. 
3- fees are the same.

The only problem is that nothing is clear on NSW website or any other website of how the sponsorship process would be for us. Please share any information you have on this.


Best of luck


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

omarau said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think most of us (Who are still waiting for NSW Result Letter) have two options:
> To apply for 175 visa before 1 July.
> ...


2nd option is lucrative but worth a risk. Guys , any suggestions ?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

omarau said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think most of us (Who are still waiting for NSW Result Letter) have two options:
> To apply for 175 visa before 1 July.
> ...


I doubt regarding number 3. I've read somewhere on DIAC website that fees will increase by 10% after July 1st. Can't find the link at the moment as I'm on phone. Will try and post it here later.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

msvayani said:


> I doubt regarding number 3. I've read somewhere on DIAC website that fees will increase by 10% after July 1st. Can't find the link at the moment as I'm on phone. Will try and post it here later.


please do when you have the time, I couldnt find anything on their website


----------



## vimsymeghie (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi,

Just wondering is it possible if NSW ackknowlege the approval on the last day of june & if I apply for 176 category (but the letter may take time to come in mail) ??

Can we attach the letter later to the case?


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

What does NSW mean please?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

waudy10 said:


> What does NSW mean please?


New South Wales

Jo xxx


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

vimsymeghie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering is it possible if NSW ackknowlege the approval on the last day of june & if I apply for 176 category (but the letter may take time to come in mail) ??
> 
> Can we attach the letter later to the case?


You wont be able to know that you got the SS until you get the letter by post. So, that is not an option I think.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Getting sponsored by NSW after 1-Jul will guarantee you an invitation to submit 190 application, my question is: 
Will this invitation be sent on the same day of sponsorship or in the next round of invitations?
and again, Does anybody have confirmed information about visa fees after 1-July, will it remain the same?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

omarau said:


> Getting sponsored by NSW after 1-Jul will guarantee you an invitation to submit 190 application, my question is:
> Will this invitation be sent on the same day of sponsorship or in the next round of invitations?
> and again, Does anybody have confirmed information about visa fees after 1-July, will it remain the same?


Sorry, cant find the link so far but this is what I asked DIAC on the migration blog. There is an indication that fees structure (probably new) will be released on July 1:



> Hi,
> 
> I have heard that there will be an increase of 10% in visa application fees after July 1. Is this true?
> 
> Thanks



And here is the reply:



> Miranda says:
> June 20, 2012 at 9:04 am
> 
> The visa application charge (VAC) will be released by 1 July 2012. We encourage you to visit our website for more information: Fees & Charges - Applications & Forms - Visas & Immigration


Furthermore, the following link is also pointing towards an increase of fees after July 1:

_*"VACs are reviewed on 1 July each year and this may increase the cost of a visa application. "*_

Source: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/990i/vac.htm


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

msvayani said:


> Sorry, cant find the link so far but this is what I asked DIAC on the migration blog. There is an indication that fees structure (probably new) will be released on July 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked through historical data of visa charges here:
Fees & Charges - Applications & Forms - Visas & Immigration
and I found the following:
Before July 2009 visa charges was 2,105
July 2009 it changed to be 2,575 (increase around 22%)
July 2010 no change
July 2011 it changed to be 2,960 (increase around 15%)

So my guess is either there will be no changes this year or there will be a slight increase of around 10% to be around 3300 AUD. 

I guess two weeks and we will know for sure....


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

Wohoo wohooo wohooooooooooooooooo wohooooooooooooooo.

Today, finally, I received the state sponsorship approval letter from NSW. Wow! God heard my cries! Thanks God, I have received the approval letter just in the nick of time. Just 10 days to the June 30 deadline. Am gonna apply for 176 visa very soon now.

Wish me good luck guyz!

I would especially like to thank msvayani for his encouragement and support during the tough time. You were right msvayani, today on the 28th day, I received the approval letter. Many thanks Sir! I am going to send you some questions via pm as you just applied for 176 with NSW SS.

All those guyz who had applied on 19th May or earlier. Keep your fingers crossed. Hopefully you guyz would receive your approval letters very soon as well.

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeha!

RockerX


----------



## bpunie (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am waiting for my NSW SS too. I got acknowledge on 1st June. Imagine that I have exactly 30 days . Biting my nails every day with a hope to receive letter. I tried to call and e-mail them but they are very strict about not disclosing any update other than registered post. I have only 65 points, that means, in case of SkillSelect, I'd be the last to receive an invitation . I just hope DIAC don't keep any cut-off date before 30 June.

Goodluck 
Balvinder Singh


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

RockerX said:


> Wohoo wohooo wohooooooooooooooooo wohooooooooooooooo.
> 
> Today, finally, I received the state sponsorship approval letter from NSW. Wow! God heard my cries! Thanks God, I have received the approval letter just in the nick of time. Just 10 days to the June 30 deadline. Am gonna apply for 176 visa very soon now.
> 
> ...


Many many congratulations and good luck with your application. :clap2:

You still have 11 days to lodge your application that should be enough for you. I lodged my application in 2 days after I got my NSW SS, so it is possible.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

RockerX said:


> Wohoo wohooo wohooooooooooooooooo wohooooooooooooooo.
> 
> Today, finally, I received the state sponsorship approval letter from NSW. Wow! God heard my cries! Thanks God, I have received the approval letter just in the nick of time. Just 10 days to the June 30 deadline. Am gonna apply for 176 visa very soon now.
> 
> ...


Congrats RockerX !!!!!

your case is a ray of hope for all of us here . 

In my case I applied on 19th may and got the tax invoice on 6th June 

don't know what went wrong  . Don't have much hope of making it before 1st july. 

Has anybody heard of some case where tax invoice/ACk came after 15 days???


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

Thanks auslover. I think the tax invoice and ack come after your docs have been received by NSW and after your payorder has been encashed.

If there is any delay in your courier or processing of the pay-order the ack may be delayed i think.

When did the courier reach them? Did you track online? Was it DHL or Fedex? Was your payorder as per their requirements?

Hope for the best. It may be that you receive your approval soon. Did you follow up with NSW?

Regards,

*RockerX*



auslover said:


> Congrats RockerX !!!!!
> 
> your case is a ray of hope for all of us here .
> 
> ...


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

RockerX said:


> Thanks auslover. I think the tax invoice and ack come after your docs have been received by NSW and after your payorder has been encashed.
> 
> If there is any delay in your courier or processing of the pay-order the ack may be delayed i think.
> 
> ...


Its my agent who sent it to NSW and he says it was DHL but i no longer trust him after this. The Bank draft was perfectly fine as i had made it myself.

So don't know what to do.


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

Did you ring / email NSW and ask them the current status of their application?

It may be that your agent did not DHL them the docs but sent them via post which takes about 10 days? Tell your agent to show you the DHL receipt as well as the tracking number so you may check. DHL delivers in 2 to 4 days and you can see complete progress on the web.

IMHO, using an agent to apply for SS is the worst thing one can do. I know so many people here who's agent screwed their SS. 

Still best of luck. Hopefully you would get your SS soon.

Regards,

RockerX



auslover said:


> Its my agent who sent it to NSW and he says it was DHL but i no longer trust him after this. The Bank draft was perfectly fine as i had made it myself.
> 
> So don't know what to do.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

bpunie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am waiting for my NSW SS too. I got acknowledge on 1st June. Imagine that I have exactly 30 days . Biting my nails every day with a hope to receive letter. I tried to call and e-mail them but they are very strict about not disclosing any update other than registered post. I have only 65 points, that means, in case of SkillSelect, I'd be the last to receive an invitation . I just hope DIAC don't keep any cut-off date before 30 June.
> 
> ...



65 points with or without SS? 
anyways under skillselect pass mark will be 60, so you will be good anyways especially that you will automatically receive an invitation once your SS gets approved.

I got my acknowledgment email from NSW on 15-Jun so there is no way for me to apply for 176 now...I have the option to go for 175 but 190 should be much faster


----------



## vimsymeghie (Jun 18, 2012)

bpunie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am waiting for my NSW SS too. I got acknowledge on 1st June. Imagine that I have exactly 30 days . Biting my nails every day with a hope to receive letter. I tried to call and e-mail them but they are very strict about not disclosing any update other than registered post. I have only 65 points, that means, in case of SkillSelect, I'd be the last to receive an invitation . I just hope DIAC don't keep any cut-off date before 30 June.
> 
> ...



Hi Balwinder,

We are sailing on a same boat. Even I got achknowlegement on 1st June. So lets c where out destiny takes us. I`ll definately pray that we get SS by this week. Fingure crossed.

Does any1 has any ideal upto which date should we wait for the 176?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

RockerX said:


> Wohoo wohooo wohooooooooooooooooo wohooooooooooooooo.
> 
> Today, finally, I received the state sponsorship approval letter from NSW. Wow! God heard my cries! Thanks God, I have received the approval letter just in the nick of time. Just 10 days to the June 30 deadline. Am gonna apply for 176 visa very soon now.
> 
> ...



Congrats RockerX! This is a great news ! This thread was silent for quite some time, and your news brought it to life again  !

I sent my docs on 19th May and got ack on 22nd May, so I guess my letter (positive or negative  ) must be on its way !

All the best for 176 process !


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

Thanks sherlock. Hopefully your letter would reach you in a day or two. Do keep checking your mail / post and do get in touch with your local post office.

Regards,

*RockerX*



sherlock said:


> Congrats RockerX! This is a great news ! This thread was silent for quite some time, and your news brought it to life again  !
> 
> I sent my docs on 19th May and got ack on 22nd May, so I guess my letter (positive or negative  ) must be on its way !
> 
> All the best for 176 process !


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

I guess its only me who is unlucky enough to get the ACK in 16 days :-( 
Seems like its gonna be the hard way..


----------



## bpunie (Jun 20, 2011)

@omarau - I agree. 190 will be much faster. Unfortunately, I cant even apply for 175 since I have attained 65 points with SS (once approved). I got lucky with acknowledge/tax invoice though since my docs reached on 30th May and it got cleared the very next day on 1st June . I have kept my DIAC application in ready draft state. I'll submit 176 same day once I receive SS. I made sure my 176 application will not exceed 28 days time limit in draft state. 


@vimsymeghie - Wish you good luck too. I just hope DIAC dont close accepting applications before 30 June. They did it in 2010.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Are you guys sure that if we get a SS after 1 july we will get a automatic invitation ??


----------



## bpunie (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi RockerX,

Do you know when the result letter was sent to you? How many days it took in transit? I am guessing if it takes 10 days then my letter should have been already sent else I will miss 30 June deadline.

Thanks
Balvinder


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> Are you guys sure that if we get a SS after 1 july we will get a automatic invitation ??


Yes, the skillselect website clearly states that. Ofcourse it'll be true if the SS is positive.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

bpunie said:


> Hi RockerX,
> 
> Do you know when the result letter was sent to you? How many days it took in transit? I am guessing if it takes 10 days then my letter should have been already sent else I will miss 30 June deadline.
> 
> ...


It took 6 days in my case. Letter was dated 31-May-2012 and I got it on 6-June-2012. So probably, it will be similar duration for India as well. 

Best of luck mate!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

So, guys, when you get to Sydney, how are you planning to get a job? life especially rent is very high there.


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I applied for NSW SS on 24th May and got acknowledgement on 25th May (I applied in Sydney). So, today is the 4 week mark, but still no reply from NSW SS. 

My agent has called them on 19/6 to check, and it seems that they are currently swamped with applications, so processing time has now increased from 3-4 weeks to 4-5 weeks!!! 

Though she did reassure me that they NSW is confident to get back to me before 1 July...all I can do it sit tight and hope for the best...

So for those who are still waiting, yup, there is now more waiting to be done...fingers crossed that we will all get the SS and get 176 in before 1 July!


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

suziewan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied for NSW SS on 24th May and got acknowledgement on 25th May (I applied in Sydney). So, today is the 4 week mark, but still no reply from NSW SS.
> 
> ...



Thanks for letting us know. Even I was waiting to hear back from them. For me, the 4 weeks are over today.


----------



## bpunie (Jun 20, 2011)

I just hope they show little kindness this time by communicating at least outcome of result via mail whilst still sending letter by registered post before 1st July. This way at least applicants would be able to lodge 176 before deadline. $300 should mean something after all


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

bpunie said:


> I just hope they show little kindness this time by communicating at least outcome of result via mail whilst still sending letter by registered post before 1st July. This way at least applicants would be able to lodge 176 before deadline. $300 should mean something after all


You are you are right . They should at least mail it's not of much the effort than sending post . Waiting for other Sates is still fine as they are free but NSW should at least be a little kind in sending email.


Has any body had a talk to NSW regarding this for their case??


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*E-mail From NSW*

HI Guys,

I just got a reply email form NSW on the mail my agent had sent few days back for fast processing my application.

The Email says:

This application was received prior to 1 July 2012 and will not be effected by the changes at DIAC happening from this date whether the application is processed by NSW by 30 June 2012 or after 1 July 2012. 

I hope this clarifies this issue and concerns. 


So what do you guys think about it??


----------



## bpunie (Jun 20, 2011)

I think they mean that SS application and granting SS will not be affected due to DIAC changes from 1st July. I am not sure if they guarantee anything on DIAC process like SkillSelect or 176.

But I am all ears to hear others opinion on this.


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

It's me again. I wonder about the above too...does that mean the SS is usable for either 176 or 190 (Skillselect), so they don't care when they grant it?

The update on my side is that the NSW SS is expected to be received sometime next week. But my agent has now suggested for me to consider applying for 190. Reasons as follows:

I read on the Immigration website that those who get State Sponsorship post 1 July will definitely get an invitation to apply for PR, and that there will no longer an onshore/offshore distinction. 

1. When will the first round of invitations be issued? There are rumours that it will be from 1 Aug onwards? And how long will the processing take?
First invitations will be 1 August as they need to wait for people to lodge an EOI which can’t be done until after 1 July.

2. Is there a 10% increase in DIAC application costs?
There is an increase in fees by approximately $100.

3. Is there a risk that Financial Investment Adviser will no longer be on the NSW SMP post 1 July? 
The State Governments have confirmed that there will be no changes to their list come 1 July and they’re honouring all current nominations.

4. Since there is no longer any onshore/offshore visa (everything under 190 visa), is there a bridging visa I could apply for so that I can stay after my student visa expires on 30 Sept and which allows me to work?
Yes, you will be granted a Bridging Visa for the new visa subclass only if you lodge post 1 July (it will also be processed quicker; if invite on 1 August it could only take about 4 weeks from lodgement to finalised). You will not obtain a bridging visa if we lodge a 176 visa.

Of course, I could not find anything on the immi website confirming the details above, if anything they will probably only publish it after 1 July.

What're your thoughts on this? Especially those who're still waiting for NSW SS and cutting it really close...190 or 176???


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Hey suziewan,

You dont need to worry about skill select till 1 january 2013 if you are inaustralia . You still can file 886 till 1 jan 2013 if you are on shore so don't worry . 

Regards,


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

auslover said:


> Hey suziewan,
> 
> You dont need to worry about skill select till 1 january 2013 if you are inaustralia . You still can file 886 till 1 jan 2013 if you are on shore so don't worry .
> 
> Regards,


Hi auslover,

Oh no, I can't apply for 886 because I'm currently doing postgrad which is only 1 year so I don't satisfy the recent 2 yr study requirement required under 886  My 2 yrs undergrad studies was also done in Aus but that was way back in 2006...

So that is why I had to apply using my work experience under 176 visa.

I'm quite torn between 176 and 190 now, mainly cause of the bridging visa and the processing times...seeing as there will probably be a deluge of 176 applications being filed in June, I doubt the 2-3 mths current processing times of 176 will hold, which means I will need to leave Aus after 30 Sept, but if I go under 190, I could apply for bridging and stay on and just start working...


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Which state has sponsored you and what are your total points??


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

auslover said:


> Which state has sponsored you and what are your total points??


My total points is 60, plus NSW SS 65.

Age: 30
English: 10
Overseas work experience: 5
Qualifications: 15
NSW SS: 5 (still waiting for this, there could be a chance of rejection??)


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

So, as your points are 60 so currently you can only wait for 190 because 176 still needs 65 . My case is exactly same as yours .

So unless you get NSW SS in couple of days before 1 july . You wil have to apply 190.


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

auslover said:


> So, as your points are 60 so currently you can only wait for 190 because 176 still needs 65 . My case is exactly same as yours .
> 
> So unless you get NSW SS in couple of days before 1 july . You wil have to apply 190.


Yeah, but if the SS does come next week, would you wait til 1 July and apply for 190 or straight away apply for 176??


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

In my case i wouldapply for 176 straight away as i am not in australia. Unless , its written in SS that they would garuntee that if we have NSW SS the invitation would be garunteed like mentioned on VIK and SA websites.

Also, i am not familiar with the transit rules that would apply to you after you complete the study. You should consult a experienced person for it .

After 1 july you cannot directly apply for 190 . You can only lodge a EOI and wait for the invitation to apply and no transit rules would apply to anyone who has lodged a EOI.

When have you applied for NSW SS??


----------



## bpunie (Jun 20, 2011)

I am not confident of getting NSW approval in this last week. I applied for Vic too and I got acknowledge on 1st June. Since Victoria guarantees sending an invitation for SkillSelect automatically once SS is approved. After 30 June, I will have 65 points once Victoria/NSW grant me SS. So my doubts are:

1. My 190 application would still have to compete with others SS applicants having points > 65? 
2. Is there any priority defined that 190 will processed before 189 without comparing points?
3. When would they start sending invitations and processing of DIAC applications?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

1. I think as the Vik site says that it means that 
You will get the invitation automatically with SS .
So no issue of competing if you get the invitation

2. Currently, on update on priority as it will be published very soon . But, looking at the priorities of 176 and 175. Hopefully, 190 will be a little faster.

3. First invitations are said to be given out in August 2012.

Hope this helps.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> 1. I think as the Vik site says that it means that
> You will get the invitation automatically with SS .
> So no issue of competing if you get the invitation
> 
> ...


The question here is, in case NSW finalizes our sponsorship applications just before 30-June, say 27-June and then send them off by post and we get them around 15 July...at that time the outcome letter is useless. as there is wont be a place in the EOI to say that Im sponsored by NSW and this is my nomination number,. 

I wonder what would be the solution then .... jrrrr I wish I had cleared IELTS earlier


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Hey don't worry at all. You can update your EOI anytime and then update the SS number or any detail anytime. 

So once you get the SS then you can update that in your EoI and the points will be added.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> Hey don't worry at all. You can update your EOI anytime and then update the SS number or any detail anytime.
> 
> So once you get the SS then you can update that in your EoI and the points will be added.


as I understand you can only express your interest to be sponsored then the interested state should select you. 

does anybody have idea about the new fees? will the remain the same or will they increase,..?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

This is the email i got from NSW :

This application was received prior to 1 July 2012 and will not be effected by the changes at DIAC happening from this date whether the application is processed by NSW by 30 June 2012 or after 1 July 2012. 


Hope this helps omar!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> This is the email i got from NSW :
> 
> This application was received prior to 1 July 2012 and will not be effected by the changes at DIAC happening from this date whether the application is processed by NSW by 30 June 2012 or after 1 July 2012.
> 
> ...


Did you get this email as a reply for an inquiry or with the acknowledgment email from NSW? my application was received by NSW on 15-Jun and did not get this information with my acknowledgment email !

what do you think it means anyway? it is kind of vague


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

just found out charges will be increase AUD 100$ for the first installment
check this link
Annual Adjustment of Fees and Charges


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

Sigh...this is all very confusing...

My guess is that once u get SS approval (before July), and apply for 190 after July, there should be some way for ppl to upload the SS into the EOI, so that in the first round of invitations in 1 Aug, all SS ppl should get an invitation...that would make sense (but then again, we all know sometimes the rules they come up with don make sense at all)...

I guess the safest would be to apply for 176 before July, but I wonder if there is any chance for them to put the unprocessed 176 applications into the backburner once Skillselect comes in...


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

I had applied to NSW on 19th May, and got their ack+invoice on 22nd May. Still no answer from them ! I think I'm gonna call them today. I would go for 175 rather than waiting till the last day !


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I had applied to NSW on 19th May, and got their ack+invoice on 22nd May. Still no answer from them ! I think I'm gonna call them today. I would go for 175 rather than waiting till the last day !


Alright, so I called them today (25th June) and the lady asked for my application number and confirmed that it has been "assessed", and the reply is on its way. 
Ofcourse she didn't tell me if the reply was positive or negative , so I guess I gotta keep waiting.

I think same applies for all who applied around 20th May.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Alright, so I called them today (25th June) and the lady asked for my application number and confirmed that it has been "assessed", and the reply is on its way.
> Ofcourse she didn't tell me if the reply was positive or negative , so I guess I gotta keep waiting.
> 
> I think same applies for all who applied around 20th May.


By looking into the latest timelines of NSW, you should have got the letter by 20th June. Don't know why it took extra one week in your case.

Anyways, you can prepare yourself by filling the online 176 application completely and leave the sponsorship details blank. In this case, if you even get your letter by 29th June, you can still apply same day by just filling the sponsorship details and submit it.

FYI, my letter took 6 days in the post. So if the lady has said that its on the way then should reach you within 2-4 days.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

msvayani said:


> By looking into the latest timelines of NSW, you should have got the letter by 20th June. Don't know why it took extra one week in your case.
> 
> Anyways, you can prepare yourself by filling the online 176 application completely and leave the sponsorship details blank. In this case, if you even get your letter by 29th June, you can still apply same day by just filling the sponsorship details and submit it.
> 
> FYI, my letter took 6 days in the post. So if the lady has said that its on the way then should reach you within 2-4 days.



looking at the trend i think i will get the SS , if i get it ,after 1 July.
Does anybody know any link where it is stated that if you have the SS, one will automatically get the invitation.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> looking at the trend i think i will get the SS , if i get it ,after 1 July.
> Does anybody know any link where it is stated that if you have the SS, one will automatically get the invitation.


Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa

Check out the last line in the section "The invitation process".


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa
> 
> Check out the last line in the section "The invitation process".


Hey buddy i have gone through it couple of times.
But, does that mean that state nominates you through the Skill Select or individually.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> Hey buddy i have gone through it couple of times.
> But, does that mean that state nominates you through the Skill Select or individually.


It doesn't matter. I spoke to NSW lady, and she mentioned that when you get SS approval, simply raise EOI and update it with the SS approval number. Then the invitation will be automatic.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> It doesn't matter. I spoke to NSW lady, and she mentioned that when you get SS approval, simply raise EOI and update it with the SS approval number. Then the invitation will be automatic.



Thanks you for the information this helps a lot to cure the anxiety.

What if we raise a EOI on 1 st July 2012 without SS and then later update it with SS
then also, the invitation will be automatic?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> Thanks you for the information this helps a lot to cure the anxiety.
> 
> What if we raise a EOI on 1 st July 2012 without SS and then later update it with SS
> then also, the invitation will be automatic?


Yes I believe so. EOI can be updated at any point, and the Skillselect system will consider and use the new changes immediately. Thats what their FAQs say.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Yes I believe so. EOI can be updated at any point, and the Skillselect system will consider and use the new changes immediately. Thats what their FAQs say.


Thanks for the info!!!!!!!!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Yes I believe so. EOI can be updated at any point, and the Skillselect system will consider and use the new changes immediately. Thats what their FAQs say.


@sherlock: did you try to ask the lady about the outcome of your application? 
I hope you get the letter soon anyway and you get the chance to submit 176


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

*~~Just got an answer from IMMI blog~~*

Hi Miranda,
Getting sponsored by state after 1-Jul will guarantee you an invitation to submit 190 application, my question is:
Will this invitation be sent on the same day of sponsorship or in the next round of invitations?



> Miranda says:
> June 21, 2012 at 8:42 am
> 
> Hi Omar –
> When a state or territory nominates you, the SkillSelect system will automatically issue an invitation at that moment in time, subject to the occupation ceilings.


on the light of this information I will then wait to get nominated by NSW and submit 190 application rather than submitting 175 before 1-July. 
Im guessing 190 processing should be super fast


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

omarau said:


> ~~Just got an answer from IMMI blog~~
> 
> Hi Miranda,
> Getting sponsored by state after 1-Jul will guarantee you an invitation to submit 190 application, my question is:
> ...


Not sure about it being super fast or not but yes post july policies and stuff seems better. I've made up my mind for it. Thanks!


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

miyur said:


> Not sure about it being super fast or not but yes post july policies and stuff seems better. I've made up my mind for it. Thanks!



Each time somebody gets some reply from the DIAC or the states about SS after Skill Select , it puts a condition in the end called " *subject to the occupation ceilings*"

Does anybody know how they are going to decide these so called occupation ceilings
because the guarantee of invitation is linked to it. 

Seniors please comment.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

auslover said:


> Each time somebody gets some reply from the DIAC or the states about SS after Skill Select , it puts a condition in the end called " subject to the occupation ceilings"
> 
> Does anybody know how they are going to decide these so called occupation ceilings
> because the guarantee of invitation is linked to it.
> ...


I suppose they have their own national and state jobs database. U can refer to the jobs portal listed on their site.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> Each time somebody gets some reply from the DIAC or the states about SS after Skill Select , it puts a condition in the end called " *subject to the occupation ceilings*"
> 
> Does anybody know how they are going to decide these so called occupation ceilings
> because the guarantee of invitation is linked to it.
> ...


I am hopping we wont have to worry about this since we will be among the first to be sent an invitation. I think all of us will have their sponsorship approval by NSW around the beginning of July then we get our invitations automatically before any occupation has reached its ceiling


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

auslover said:


> Each time somebody gets some reply from the DIAC or the states about SS after Skill Select , it puts a condition in the end called " *subject to the occupation ceilings*"
> 
> Does anybody know how they are going to decide these so called occupation ceilings
> because the guarantee of invitation is linked to it.
> ...


I don't really think you need to worry about it as you will be among the first batch of the applicants. So it wont make any effect on your application. People applying in 6 to 8 months after new rules might be facing this occupation ceiling thingy.

As per DIAC, they will publish current status of occupation ceiling monthly plus minimum passing marks that are getting invitations for that particular occupation.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> I am hopping we wont have to worry about this since we will be among the first to be sent an invitation. I think all of us will have their sponsorship approval by NSW around the beginning of July then we get our invitations automatically before any occupation has reached its ceiling


If everything happens the way Omarau said then none of us has to worry at all .

Lets hope it goes this way!!!


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Reg CSOL*

Hi,

I heard that all SS occupation list will be consolidated into one (CSOL) effective 1st July? If this is true, i want to understand on how will i know if a particular state has my occupation list (software tester) availability? Currently Software tester is available only in Victoria SMP list and not in NSW. After 1st July, since the list is going to be common, will this occupation be applicable for NSW as well? Or Will NSW have its own individual SOL embedded in the CSOL?


----------



## vimsymeghie (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello All,

What if I log for 175 on 29th June 2012, will I be consider for the current rules ? When do we get TRN number? Is it as soon as I apply online or next day??


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

vimsymeghie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> What if I log for 175 on 29th June 2012, will I be consider for the current rules ? When do we get TRN number? Is it as soon as I apply online or next day??


You get confirmation email next working day or the second day. So it would be better if you apply by 27th June at least, so you will have two working days reserved to get the email. 30th June is a Saturday so it doesn't count.

In my case, I got the email next day.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

maverick27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I heard that all SS occupation list will be consolidated into one (CSOL) effective 1st July? If this is true, i want to understand on how will i know if a particular state has my occupation list (software tester) availability? Currently Software tester is available only in Victoria SMP list and not in NSW. After 1st July, since the list is going to be common, will this occupation be applicable for NSW as well? Or Will NSW have its own individual SOL embedded in the CSOL?


do you have a link for that?


----------



## vimsymeghie (Jun 18, 2012)

msvayani said:


> You get confirmation email next working day or the second day. So it would be better if you apply by 27th June at least, so you will have two working days reserved to get the email. 30th June is a Saturday so it doesn't count.
> 
> In my case, I got the email next day.


Thanks msvayani.... I had called NSW to enquire about my NSW state sponsoship application, they intimated that they have dispatched my application yestarday only. If God forbids, i do not receive their approval letter by 30th june, what should i do? Anyone could pls advise me whether to file 175 visa before 1st july or wait for NSW letter and file 190 visa later... which one would be faster?


----------



## vimsymeghie (Jun 18, 2012)

Also, can we file 176 visa before 30th june without state sponsorship letter and upload the letter after few days.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

vimsymeghie said:


> Also, can we file 176 visa before 30th june without state sponsorship letter and upload the letter after few days.


you dont upload NSW letter like any other document! you need to enter the nomination reference number from NSW letter while filling up 176 application. So I think you cannot file 176 then include information from the letter. 
Are you sure of the sponsorship application outcome? did you try to ask about your result over the phone? try to call them again and ask them to send you a softcopy by email.

If I were you (and I am almost in same situation) I would wait for NSW letter and apply to 190, should be much faster than 175.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

even it is hard to accept, but I think it is time for all of us to say bye bye 176, welcome 190


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> even it is hard to accept, but I think it is time for all of us to say bye bye 176, welcome 190



yeah, Omarau is right its bye bye 176 and also, we all should wish that even if the SS is late it does not matter. 

The main point, that matters , is that SS should be positive.


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

We applied for WA ss on the 14th June and still awaiting the decision if it comes after the 1st July will the new rules apply or old rules!?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> yeah, Omarau is right its bye bye 176 and also, we all should wish that even if the SS is late it does not matter.
> 
> The main point, that matters , is that SS should be positive.


I havent heard of any cases where applications to NSW were rejected! as long as you meet the conditions and pay the AUD 300$ you should get your approval.


----------



## bpunie (Jun 20, 2011)

The only reason I applied to NSW along with Victoria was to get SS before 1st July and to submit 176. Well, I guess I will have to bare $300 loss. If I had to apply for 190 then I will wait for Victoria now. I would opt for Melbourne over Sydney giving the cost of living. Both states acknowledged me on 1st June. Bye bye 176.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

waudy10 said:


> We applied for WA ss on the 14th June and still awaiting the decision if it comes after the 1st July will the new rules apply or old rules!?


After 1 July you will have to go through new rules.
But, If you get your SS approved from WA then you will get a automatic invitation from skill select.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> I havent heard of any cases where applications to NSW were rejected! as long as you meet the conditions and pay the AUD 300$ you should get your approval.


But, Lets say my case where i just meet the conditions marginally i.e I have exactely 3 years exp as required not more as per the date i applied.

How will they handle my case??


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

After the 1st July do we still apply for SS or do we upload an EOI and wait for SS?


----------



## bpunie (Jun 20, 2011)

irishshoegal said:


> After the 1st July do we still apply for SS or do we upload an EOI and wait for SS?



I think it is mentioned that you first submit EoI and it ask you to mention a specific state or any state from which you would like to get sponsorship. 

Refer: Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Very important information for all of us from South Australia Sponsorship page, I guess the same applies for NSW:
Immigration SA Applications
I guess even those of us who were lucky enough to get their sponsorship letter before 1 July, they still need to fill out form 1100 and send it back to NSW before 29 June.
So the process to successfully file 176 application before 1-July is:
1- Receive NSW letter.
2- Submit 176 online application.
3- Wait couple of days to get TRN assigned from DIAC.
4- Fill out form 1100 with your TRN http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1100.pdf
5- Send back form 1100 to NSW.
6- NSW should complete their part of form 1100 and forward to DIAC before 5 PM 29-June.

This is only my expectations since NSW havent posted any transition arrangements on their website.

What do you think guys?"


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

omarau said:


> Very important information for all of us from South Australia Sponsorship page, I guess the same applies for NSW:
> Immigration SA Applications
> I guess even those of us who were lucky enough to get their sponsorship letter before 1 July, they still need to fill out form 1100 and send it back to NSW before 29 June.
> So the process to successfully file 176 application before 1-July is:
> ...


Lets wait for NSW authorities to clear their stand. Right now, it's of no use we talking about it. After all,its just a matter of 3-4 days more and things would be more clear.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

miyur said:


> Lets wait for NSW authorities to clear their stand. Right now, it's of no use we talking about it. After all,its just a matter of 3-4 days more and things would be more clear.


Miyur is right. Also, if your SS is positive, why worry about this at all? DIAC (and even some state websites) clearly mention that if your SS application was accepted as positive, then you can happily apply for 190 as well.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Update : I sent an email to NSW asking them about the status of my application, and if they could ATLEAST let me know if the outcome was positive or negative. I politely mentioned that if the result is -ve, I might need to go for 175 before 30th June.

The only reply I got was - "Your application has been assessed and you should receive the result letter by next week."
*Next week???* It'll be more than 5 weeks then !

So well, I am not sure if I should wait any longer or not. Today is 27th already, and I guess it takes 1-2 days for the TRN to come, so I think I'm gonna apply for 175 by tonight.

*Any suggestions?*


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Everyone can suggest a lot of things but in the end it is your life and you have to make the final call. 

175 or 190/189


----------



## mohahm (Jun 23, 2012)

Dear brothers,

can any one help me by sending CDR for Electronic Engineer.... i am confused how to make it... i am going for 489


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> Everyone can suggest a lot of things but in the end it is your life and you have to make the final call.
> 
> 175 or 190/189


I agree. But its always nice to have advices from many other seniors, who might have been in similar situation as mine. There are so many things I might now have considered.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I agree. But its always nice to have advices from many other seniors, who might have been in similar situation as mine. There are so many things I might now have considered.


Yeah i agree, advice from seniors here helps a lot.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

mohahm said:


> Dear brothers,
> 
> can any one help me by sending CDR for Electronic Engineer.... i am confused how to make it... i am going for 489


Hi Sir,

I guess you are posting in the wrong thread.

you can start a new thread for this.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Update : I sent an email to NSW asking them about the status of my application, and if they could ATLEAST let me know if the outcome was positive or negative. I politely mentioned that if the result is -ve, I might need to go for 175 before 30th June.
> 
> The only reply I got was - "Your application has been assessed and you should receive the result letter by next week."
> *Next week???* It'll be more than 5 weeks then !
> ...


It'll be unfortunate to lose out on NSW SS(in case its positive and comes next week), but well... it'll be worse if I get a negative result from them next week, and lose out on 175 as well !


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Update : I sent an email to NSW asking them about the status of my application, and if they could ATLEAST let me know if the outcome was positive or negative. I politely mentioned that if the result is -ve, I might need to go for 175 before 30th June.
> 
> The only reply I got was - "Your application has been assessed and you should receive the result letter by next week."
> *Next week???* It'll be more than 5 weeks then !
> ...


I would say if you are sure that you have submitted all required documents then the chances are than your application to NSW would be successful, and should wait for 190. Also, you still have the option of VIC SS right? at the end like auslover said it is your call. Just do whatever makes you feel better and wish for the best. As for me, I can submit 175 now but I will take my chances and wait for the new rules. 

good luck,


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

sherlock said:


> It'll be unfortunate to lose out on NSW SS(in case its positive and comes next week), but well... it'll be worse if I get a negative result from them next week, and lose out on 175 as well !


You met the requirements for NSW SS (you had ACS and IELTS in hand before applying, right?). They haven't asked for any further documents. You called them and they said it's on the mail. Your result will be positive. If there was any problem, they would have contacted you for aditional documents.
It's a though call anyway, I would wait till friday night.
Did you gave your home address or work address? I had a delay because post was trying to deliver at my home and there was no one there. I only got a warning to go pick it up at post office after a week had passed since they first tried to deliver it in my house. Be sure that there will be someone to receive it, since it's registered mail they require someone to receive and sign it, they won't just leave it at your mail box.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey ppl, I applied 175 visa in May 2009 , was in priority 5 for all these years. I recently got Sponsorship from NSW and this morning NSW SS dept has submitted the approval(1100) to Diac. My advocate will contact the Diac to move my 175 into 176 type. My question is how many days/months does the Diac team take to change my 175 into 176? I guess once it gets moved to 176 pool, a CO gets allocated in 4 weeks of time. please reply.


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi,

Here is the link






Can someone answer my question pls?

"I heard that all SS occupation list will be consolidated into one (CSOL) effective 1st July? If this is true, i want to understand on how will i know if a particular state has my occupation list (software tester) availability? Currently Software tester is available only in Victoria SMP list and not in NSW. After 1st July, since the list is going to be common, will this occupation be applicable for NSW as well? Or Will NSW have its own individual SOL embedded in the CSOL?"



omarau said:


> do you have a link for that?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

*Great News ! Finally got my NSW SS approval !* 

Timeline - 

Docs couriered to NSW - 19th May 2012
NSW Ack+tax invoice - 22nd May 2012
NSW SS positive letter received - 27th June 2012
(The approval date on the letter is 19th June 2012, so it took about 8 days for it to reach my home).

Just for info - My ANZCO code is 261313(Software Engineer), and I have 5 years of experience.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey ppl, I applied 175 visa in May 2009 , was in priority 5 for all these years. I recently got Sponsorship from NSW and this morning NSW SS dept has submitted the approval(1100) to Diac. My advocate will contact the Diac to move my 175 into 176 type. My question is how many days/months does the Diac team take to change my 175 into 176? I guess once it gets moved to 176 pool, a CO gets allocated in 4 weeks of time. please reply.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

sherlock said:


> *Great News ! Finally got my NSW SS approval !*
> 
> Timeline -
> 
> ...


With reference to my post before - Now that I have the NSW SS, would it really change anything if I apply for 190 visa after 1st July rather than applying for 176 in a hurry right now and missing out on some documents?

Any suggestions?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

sherlock said:


> With reference to my post before - Now that I have the NSW SS, would it really change anything if I apply for 190 visa after 1st July rather than applying for 176 in a hurry right now and missing out on some documents?
> 
> Any suggestions?


You don't need to worry about EOI and Occupation Ceiling as you have got SS now and will get automatic invitation.

You probably will be paying slightly higher Visa Fees after July 1 (about 4-5% extra). Also, there will be separate visa fees for each dependent (Don't know exactly how much).


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Hey sherlock,

Congrats buddy !!! 
That was a great news . Your patience paid off in the end also you dont have to worry about the missing documents as you will have 28 days to upload it. The filingonly involves the filling if the online portal i know that as my buddy filed today without even a single document. 

So, you just have to decide and dont worry about skill select as you are ki d if immune to it .
Only catch is the occupation ceiling thing.

Best of luck!!!!


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Looking at sherlock' s status i am very sure that
My agent lied to me that he sent my documents on 17 th may or he lied that he sent it through 
DHL . That *** spoiled my case. :-( :-( .
All my hurry in ACS and IELTS. Is a waste now.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Great News ! Finally got my NSW SS approval !
> 
> Timeline -
> 
> ...


Awesome and accept my many many congratulationz,dude. really happy to see ur results.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

msvayani said:


> You don't need to worry about EOI and Occupation Ceiling as you have got SS now and will get automatic invitation.
> 
> You probably will be paying slightly higher Visa Fees after July 1 (about 4-5% extra). Also, there will be separate visa fees for each dependent (Don't know exactly how much).



Good to hear that ... Thanks !

I did hear about overall fees going up, but separate fees for each dependent?  Where did you read that ? Was it on DIAC website or the migration blog by any chance ?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> Hey sherlock,
> 
> Congrats buddy !!!
> That was a great news . Your patience paid off in the end also you dont have to worry about the missing documents as you will have 28 days to upload it. The filingonly involves the filling if the online portal i know that as my buddy filed today without even a single document.
> ...


Ah awesome. I'm glad to hear that the online process is kinda simple.

And yeah, lets hope we will all be immune to the "occupational ceilings" !


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

miyur said:


> Awesome and accept my many many congratulationz,dude. really happy to see ur results.


Thanks a lot Mayur ! I really hope you receive your positive SS very soon ! That day is not fat at all ... just hang in there.


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

sherlock said:


> With reference to my post before - Now that I have the NSW SS, would it really change anything if I apply for 190 visa after 1st July rather than applying for 176 in a hurry right now and missing out on some documents?
> 
> Any suggestions?


Congratulations on your SS!
How long will it take you to get all the documents? more than 28 days?
If it will take you less, than apply for 176 today and go get the docs.

For me, the harder documents to get were the ones necessary for ACS and NSW SS, so you too probably have most of the documents already.

This is my checklist (excluding PCC and Medicals):

Person 1: me
Birth certificate or other evidence of age 
Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page 
IELTS English Test Report Results 
Evidence of overseas qualifications 
Evidence of skills assessment 
Marriage certificate 
Passport photo 
Evidence of State/Territory government agency or Regional Certifying Body nomination 

Person 2: son
Birth certificate or other evidence of age 
Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page 
Passport photo 

Person 3: wife
Birth certificate or other evidence of age 
Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page 
Evidence of change of name 
Evidence of English language ability 
Passport photo 

If you wait for 190, they will only send out invitations in August (I read it a while ago in SkillSelect site, don't know if it changed), plus the time it takes to get CO assigned. I think it will be faster to lodge it now, and have a CO before the end of July. Filling the online form takes less than 40 minutes.


----------



## vimsymeghie (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey sherlock,

Can you confirm whether the sponseredship letter number & your file number when filled with NSW both are same? Also if you can give me your number on [email protected]

I called and asked for the letter reference number to fill on DIAC 176 application form & they gave me the number which is same as my file number. I confirmed 9 times is both the numbers are same? She confirmed saying YES. She also said that if she would have been on my place she would have used the same number (file number) on DIAC's website while completing the 176 application.

Kindly help me on this.




[/B][/B]


sherlock said:


> *Great News ! Finally got my NSW SS approval !*
> 
> Timeline -
> 
> ...


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Good to hear that ... Thanks !
> 
> I did hear about overall fees going up, but separate fees for each dependent?  Where did you read that ? Was it on DIAC website or the migration blog by any chance ?


I went to the MARA Registered Migration Agent to find out about new rules and he told me that.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

@sherlock 
what did NSW send along with the result letter? did they send you form 1100? 
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1100.pdf
how long they say you have to send it back?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> Congratulations on your SS!
> How long will it take you to get all the documents? more than 28 days?
> If it will take you less, than apply for 176 today and go get the docs.
> 
> ...



Aah, thank you so much for the detailed list. This really helps.

Well yeah, I have most of these documents, but another problem is that I am traveling for almost a month starting July, so would not be here to go for PCC/meds etc. If CO gets assigned fast and I am unable to give PCC and meds and other stuff (if reqd), I might run into problems. Thats why I will probably apply for 190 once I am back. I confirmed with NSW that my SS is still valid after 1st July to apply for 190.

Thanks once again for the list !


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

vimsymeghie said:


> Hey sherlock,
> 
> Can you confirm whether the sponseredship letter number & your file number when filled with NSW both are same? Also if you can give me your number on [email protected]
> 
> ...



Well yes, my letter mentions the same file number on the letter . It just has one more number in bracket in front of that.

For example if my file number (in email) is 12/XXXX, then the number on the letter is 12/XXXX (YYYY).

I think you should ask this question again in some 176 thread, to make sure that we have give this number on DIAC website for 176 application


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

omarau said:


> @sherlock
> what did NSW send along with the result letter? did they send you form 1100?
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1100.pdf
> how long they say you have to send it back?


They did not send me form 1100. I think form 1100 is sent by NSW to DIAC directly once you apply.

Instead, they have sent me part of the original form 1 that I had sent them, along with one extra page where I have to enter my dependents info and sign and return that to NSW via letter or email.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Have anyone got any new information worth sharing from NSW regarding the changes on 1 July?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> Have anyone got any new information worth sharing from NSW regarding the changes on 1 July?



Nothing much just a email they had sent to my agent regarding my case which said 

" This application was received prior to 1 July 2012 and will not be effected by the changes at DIAC happening from this date whether the application is processed by NSW by 30 June 2012 or after 1 July 2012. "


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> Nothing much just a email they had sent to my agent regarding my case which said
> 
> " This application was received prior to 1 July 2012 and will not be effected by the changes at DIAC happening from this date whether the application is processed by NSW by 30 June 2012 or after 1 July 2012. "


and they sent this in response to what?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> and they sent this in response to what?


It was a reply to to "process the application faster due to the July 1 deadline".


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*Occupation ceilings display format in skillselect*

1351 Chief Information Officer Group(X) XXXXX number of spaces available

2611 ICT Business Analyst Group(X) XXXXX number of spaces available
2611 Systems Analyst

2613 Analyst Programmer
2613 Developer Programmer
2613 Software Engineer Group(X) XXXXX number of spaces available
2613 Software Tester
2613 Software & Applications Programmer NEC

2621 Database Administrator
2621 ICT Security Specialist Group(X) XXXXX number of spaces available


2631 Network Analyst
2631 Computer Network and Systems Engineer Group(X) XXXXX number of spaces available
2631 Network Administrator

2632 ICT Systems Test Engineer Group(X) XXXXX number of spaces available


2621 Systems Administrator Group(X) XXXXX number of spaces available


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

This is actually my first/second post. I applied to NSW for nomination as an Actuary. Recieved my acknowledgement email 12-June-2012. This morning I recieved an email with a letter attached stating that I have been nominated 29-June-2012.

Good going NSW. So now I can file for the 176.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

stbaugh13 said:


> This is actually my first/second post. I applied to NSW for nomination as an Actuary. Recieved my acknowledgement email 12-June-2012. This morning I recieved an email with a letter attached stating that I have been nominated 29-June-2012.
> 
> Good going NSW. So now I can file for the 176.


Congrats. Best of luck for DIAC application .


When did you send the post.?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

auslover said:


> 1351 Chief Information Officer Group(X) XXXXX number of spaces available
> 
> 2611 ICT Business Analyst Group(X) XXXXX number of spaces available
> 2611 Systems Analyst
> ...


Group(X)
1351 Chief Information Officer XXXXX number of spaces available
Group(X)
2611 ICT Business Analyst XXXXX number of spaces available
2611 Systems Analyst
Group(X)
2613 Analyst Programmer
2613 Developer Programmer
2613 Software Engineer XXXXX number of spaces available
2613 Software Tester
2613 Software & Applications Programmer NEC
Group(X)
2621 Database Administrator
2621 ICT Security Specialist XXXXX number of spaces available

Group(X)
2631 Network Analyst
2631 Computer Network and Systems Engineer XXXXX number of spaces available
2631 Network Administrator
Group(X)
2632 ICT Systems Test Engineer XXXXX number of spaces available

Group(X)
2621 Systems Administrator XXXXX number of spaces available

rectifying the group confusion


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

stbaugh13 said:


> This is actually my first/second post. I applied to NSW for nomination as an Actuary. Recieved my acknowledgement email 12-June-2012. This morning I recieved an email with a letter attached stating that I have been nominated 29-June-2012.
> 
> Good going NSW. So now I can file for the 176.


Now they are sending result letters by email, good for you stbaugh13, Now you can file your 176 and dont worry about skillselect.
I got an email from NSW asking me why my current position was not considered by ACS! but the sad part it was considered but some why they didnt see it!! so seems I will wait for 1 July after all  ahhhhhhhhhhhh

Have anybody else got their nomination letter by email today?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> Group(X)
> 1351 Chief Information Officer XXXXX number of spaces available
> Group(X)
> 2611 ICT Business Analyst XXXXX number of spaces available
> ...


hey Auslover, where did you get this information?


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

omarau said:


> Now they are sending result letters by email, good for you stbaugh13, Now you can file your 176 and dont worry about skillselect.
> I got an email from NSW asking me why my current position was not considered by ACS! but the sad part it was considered but some why they didnt see it!! so seems I will wait for 1 July after all  ahhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Have anybody else got their nomination letter by email today?


Are you sure that NSW is now sending email notifications/ nominations ?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> Now they are sending result letters by email, good for you stbaugh13, Now you can file your 176 and dont worry about skillselect.
> I got an email from NSW asking me why my current position was not considered by ACS! but the sad part it was considered but some why they didnt see it!! so seems I will wait for 1 July after all  ahhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Have anybody else got their nomination letter by email today?



Are you sure the letters are coming in E mails??


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

well this is what I understood from stbaugh13 post below: 


stbaugh13 said:


> This is actually my first/second post. I applied to NSW for nomination as an Actuary. Recieved my acknowledgement email 12-June-2012. This morning I recieved an email with a letter attached stating that I have been nominated 29-June-2012.
> 
> Good going NSW. So now I can file for the 176.



have you got any news from NSW? man Im so angry NSW thought my current position wasnt considered by ACS, while it was  now I have to wait for the new rules :ranger:


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

auslover said:


> Congrats. Best of luck for DIAC application .
> 
> 
> When did you send the post.?


Think it was sent the 5-June-2012


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

omarau said:


> well this is what I understood from stbaugh13 post below:
> 
> have you got any news from NSW? man Im so angry NSW thought my current position wasnt considered by ACS, while it was  now I have to wait for the new rules :ranger:


 Its confirmed that they are now sending the emails to notify.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

miyur said:


> Its confirmed that they are now sending the emails to notify.


You got yours?


----------



## bpunie (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Guys

I even I got my letter today by post from NSW just 2 hours ago. Do you think if I apply now, it would be a valid 176 application? I wont get TRN today. Please reply asap so I can raise my application today. I have it already saved as a draft.

-Balvinder


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

bpunie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I even I got my letter today by post from NSW just 2 hours ago. Do you think if I apply now, it would be a valid 176 application? I wont get TRN today. Please reply asap so I can raise my application today. I have it already saved as a draft.
> 
> -Balvinder


Yes, it will be valid.
When I applied, I paid by credit card and my TRN was in the confirmation screen. Isn't that the normal thing? To get the TRN at moment you lodge?


----------



## bpunie (Jun 20, 2011)

Come on guys... please advice.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

sherlock said:


> You got yours?


No dude but in my offline discussion wid many guys frm d forum,its clear that the mails are in vogue now though its a very late call frm nsw.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

miyur said:


> No dude but in my offline discussion wid many guys frm d forum,its clear that the mails are in vogue now though its a very late call frm nsw.


It is really a late call from NSW, especially they havent announced this or any special arrangements in anticipation for the new rules on 1 July on their website. They should have something posted there on Monday. Otherwise it would be a total mess for us who are still waiting their results.

good luck for everybody


----------



## bpunie (Jun 20, 2011)

bpunie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I even I got my letter today by post from NSW just 2 hours ago. Do you think if I apply now, it would be a valid 176 application? I wont get TRN today. Please reply asap so I can raise my application today. I have it already saved as a draft.
> 
> -Balvinder



Too late . They have shut down the online application portal. Cant believe I missed it by few hours. Now will have to wait for invitation and unclear about visa granting processing time


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

bpunie said:


> Too late . They have shut down the online application portal. Cant believe I missed it by few hours. Now will have to wait for invitation and unclear about visa granting processing time



no dude it is planned maintenance outage:


> Planned system maintenance
> Friday 29 to Saturday 30 June 2012
> 
> From 9 pm on Friday 29 to 5 am on Saturday 30 June 2012 AEST (GMT + 10).
> ...


Source:
Planned System Maintenance and Technical Issues

I guess you can try again tomorrow  good luck


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> Yes, it will be valid.
> When I applied, I paid by credit card and my TRN was in the confirmation screen. Isn't that the normal thing? To get the TRN at moment you lodge?


bpunie,
I think you missed my previous post.
Plus, as Omarau said, the system will be back soon.
You still have some time to lodge your 176, and you can do it.
Don't panic.
I tried to access my Application Status earlier and it failed. I waited 5 minutes, tried again and it worked.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Anybody recieved the SS today??


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

auslover said:


> Anybody recieved the SS today??


I doubt anyone will get SS today as today is a weekend.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Yeah , right but prople can get the post from the postman .


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> hey Auslover, where did you get this information?


At the mugration blog they told this is how they are going to devide groups using the first 4 digits of ANZCO code .


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

I have posted this before, I post again now for all the guys who are still waiting their NSW sponsorship and need some spirits 



> When a state or territory nominates you, the SkillSelect system will automatically issue an invitation at that moment in time, subject to the occupation ceilings. This could occur anytime from 1 July.


Source: The benefits of submitting an expression of interest on 1 July | Migration Blog

Hopefully if this is true, it is only a matter of couple of days delay for us due to the new rules. and who knows 190 could be better and faster than 176


----------



## bpunie (Jun 20, 2011)

abotelho83 said:


> bpunie,
> I think you missed my previous post.
> Plus, as Omarau said, the system will be back soon.
> You still have some time to lodge your 176, and you can do it.
> ...


Thank you all guys. Today I finally submitted 176 application. I got my TRN number. I guess my application would be the last 176 one to get registered


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Its funny that I received my NSW approval by EMAIL on 27th May, but I still havent received the actual letter by POST. Its quite frustrating to check the mailbox everyday, hoping that the real thing has come ! 

The PDF that they sent through email had the date of 19th May, so the actual letter should have reached by now. If I dont get it by end of day tomorrow, I'll pay another visit to the post office, or else just call them again ! They didnt even give me any postal tracking number


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Its funny that I received my NSW approval by EMAIL on 27th May, but I still havent received the actual letter by POST. Its quite frustrating to check the mailbox everyday, hoping that the real thing has come !
> 
> The PDF that they sent through email had the date of 19th May, so the actual letter should have reached by now. If I dont get it by end of day tomorrow, I'll pay another visit to the post office, or else just call them again ! They didnt even give me any postal tracking number


Why is a hard copy reqd ?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

miyur said:


> Why is a hard copy reqd ?


You are supposed to sign the form they send, and then scan it and email to back to them or send it by post.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

sherlock said:


> You are supposed to sign the form they send, and then scan it and email to back to them or send it by post.


I remember someone in this forum ,probably pari who too got an email frm nsw is done with filing the visa. So i am wondering what was done frm his end ?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

miyur said:


> I remember someone in this forum ,probably pari who too got an email frm nsw is done with filing the visa. So i am wondering what was done frm his end ?


Oh ! This is new ! Their email told me that my letter was also dispatched, which means it is on the way ... so I'll wait for it anyways...


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Guys have any of you successfully submitted an EOI? could you please share some links for the new 190 visa other than DIAC website?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

NSW is still the same after 1 July! I expected there would be something regarding the new procedures.
Have anyone got their sponsorship today? any new information to share?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

omarau said:


> NSW is still the same after 1 July! I expected there would be something regarding the new procedures.
> Have anyone got their sponsorship today? any new information to share?


I had emailed NSW abt my SS. The reply mentioned that once you raise your EOI and if you have positive approval from NSW, you need to send back the EOI number to them for you to receive the invitation.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I had emailed NSW abt my SS. The reply mentioned that once you raise your EOI and if you have positive approval from NSW, you need to send back the EOI number to them for you to receive the invitation.


SO, Have you sent your EOI ID to NSW?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> SO, Have you sent your EOI ID to NSW?


I am waiting for the physical(hard copy) letter from NSW to reach me.  
They send the form-1 with the acceptance letter and we have to sign it, put the EOI number on it, and either send it through post or email the scanned copy of that to them. Thats when they will notify DIAC and send me the invitation to apply.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I am waiting for the physical(hard copy) letter from NSW to reach me.
> They send the form-1 with the acceptance letter and we have to sign it, put the EOI number on it, and either send it through post or email the scanned copy of that to them. Thats when they will notify DIAC and send me the invitation to apply.


It means it just adds up some steps in process , but you will get the invite with +ve SS that is for sure.

In that case you just have to wait till the post arrives , pull some strings at the Post office, leaving that you don't need to worry much.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

I wonder who will be the first to receive an invitation by skillselect 
@sherlock: I also wonder why NSW loves post so much, cant you send your EOI ID by email for them? 
they should have updated their rules and polices to accommodate with the skillselect! Please keep us posted of ur case it seems you are on the lead for 190 now


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Another confusing email from NSW when I asked about my application that I would like to share:


> Current processing times are 4 to 5 weeks therefore your application is still being processed upon completion a result letter will be sent by registered post.


I received this TODAY 2-July, and they say result letter will be sent BY POST!!! they are so lost.

Have anybody got a result letter from NSW by email after 1-July?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

omarau said:


> I wonder who will be the first to receive an invitation by skillselect
> @sherlock: I also wonder why NSW loves post so much, cant you send your EOI ID by email for them?
> they should have updated their rules and polices to accommodate with the skillselect! Please keep us posted of ur case it seems you are on the lead for 190 now



Yeah even I wonder about their policies of sending stuff through the most basic communication medium  . Simple email would have been so much faster !
If I dont get the letter by tomorrow end of the day, I'll be emailing them (or calling them) to ask why I havent received the letter. I visited the post office today itself, and I know a few people there, so I am quite sure the letter has not reached them yet. But you never know .. 

Well anyway, while waiting for NSW letter hard-copy, I'm also torn between Sydney and Melbourne , and whether I should really wait for VIC SS results as well. Many told me its a stupid thing to do, but I wnt to think long-term, and want to know which is a better city job-wise (Java/J2EE), and a better city to settle down.

Well anyways, I'll keep you all updated on any progress I make for sure !


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Yeah even I wonder about their policies of sending stuff through the most basic communication medium  . Simple email would have been so much faster !
> If I dont get the letter by tomorrow end of the day, I'll be emailing them (or calling them) to ask why I havent received the letter. I visited the post office today itself, and I know a few people there, so I am quite sure the letter has not reached them yet. But you never know ..
> 
> Well anyway, while waiting for NSW letter hard-copy, I'm also torn between Sydney and Melbourne , and whether I should really wait for VIC SS results as well. Many told me its a stupid thing to do, but I wnt to think long-term, and want to know which is a better city job-wise (Java/J2EE), and a better city to settle down.
> ...


Hi, can anyone tell me please if it possible to submit NSW SS using the forms on the NSW website, they say only about 176/886 subclass.

Are they valid for EOI and 190?

Please give some lights.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

When NSW is going to update their state migration plan and SOL for 2012-2013?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

*Update - Received the hard-copy of NSW SS acceptance letter.*

Timeline for NSW SS-


NSW SS docs sent - 19th May 2012
NSW SS Ack email - 22nd May 2012
NSW SS +ve email(After I emailed with request) - 27th June 2012
NSW letter hard-copy received - 2nd July 2012
Date on the acceptance letter - 19th June 2012

Others can generally estimate their timeline based on this.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Just recieved positive NSW hard copy after a lobg wait


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

sherlock said:


> *Update - Received the hard-copy of NSW SS acceptance letter.*
> 
> Timeline for NSW SS-
> 
> ...



:clap2: Congratulations sherlock, Finally :clap2: 

Some calculations based on your timeline: 
3 days for Ack
27 days to process 
13 days to get hard copies
---
40 days in total from Ack, I am around day 20 seems like it will be a long wait for me


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> Just recieved positive NSW hard copy after a lobg wait


Congratualtions auslover seems you and sherlock would get the first invitations, could you please keep us updated of the process? 
what is your timeline so far?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*My Time lines*



omarau said:


> Congratualtions auslover seems you and sherlock would get the first invitations, could you please keep us updated of the process?
> what is your timeline so far?


Timeline for NSW SS-


NSW SS docs sent - 17th May 2012 (May be my agent lied )
NSW SS Ack email - 5th June 2012

NSW letter hard-copy received - 3nd July 2012
Date on the acceptance letter - 29th June 2012


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> Timeline for NSW SS-
> 
> 
> NSW SS docs sent - 17th May 2012 (May be my agent lied )
> ...


is there any details on how you should proceed now? Did they ask for EOI ID? how should you send it?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> is there any details on how you should proceed now? Did they ask for EOI ID? how should you send it?


No , the forms sent by them are old ones.

Still, trying to figure out how to send it.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> No , the forms sent by them are old ones.
> 
> Still, trying to figure out how to send it.


I guess since your approval date was 29-July they sent you same old stuff, they didnt count that you will receive the result later after 1-July.

By the way guys, have anyone received a result letter by email after 1-July?? 
I got an email from NSW asking me about some details on 29-July I answered them and now expecting the result soon as evidently the are processing my application, 
maybe they are back to sending result letters by post again!!


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> No , the forms sent by them are old ones.
> 
> Still, trying to figure out how to send it.



Congrats auslover !

Now you have to raise your EOI (if you havent already done so), make sure you mention only NSW in state list in the EOI, and then fill and sign the form sent by NSW, scan it and email it to NSW ID. the Details are given on the letter that they have sent. You just need to mention the EOI number in the form (instead of DIAC TRN)


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

omarau said:


> I guess since your approval date was 29-July they sent you same old stuff, they didnt count that you will receive the result later after 1-July.
> 
> By the way guys, have anyone received a result letter by email after 1-July??
> I got an email from NSW asking me about some details on 29-July I answered them and now expecting the result soon as evidently the are processing my application,
> maybe they are back to sending result letters by post again!!


I hope you get your letter soon. And yes, the "results-by-email" is a new thing that they had started in last week of June(not sure if it will continue). But hard-copy of letter will ALWAYS be sent to you, so wait for it. 

And yes, we'll keep you updated !


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Congrats auslover !
> 
> Now you have to raise your EOI (if you havent already done so), make sure you mention only NSW in state list in the EOI, and then fill and sign the form sent by NSW, scan it and email it to NSW ID. the Details are given on the letter that they have sent. You just need to mention the EOI number in the form (instead of DIAC TRN)


Thanks you very much for the , Sherlock .

Have you already done this and if yes are you sure this is the process that we have to follow.

i am just being very sure 

Will the invite be sure?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> Thanks you very much for the , Sherlock .
> 
> Have you already done this and if yes are you sure this is the process that we have to follow.
> 
> ...


Ah well, I was as confused as you, so I just emailed NSW about it, and asked whether this "before-1stJuly-SS" is applicable or not, and how to use it.

I got this reply in the email - 

_*As long as your occupation for your current nominated skill is still on the skills list post 1 July 2012 then you use your current state nomination under visa class 176 applies and you lodge that in the new system. After 1 July 2012 please provide an EOI number to confirm your nomination.* _

So yes, I'm quite sure this needs to be done 
And well, no I havent dont it yet. Just got my letter from the post office today itself, so didnt get time yet. 
Also, from what I assume, once we send out EOI number to NSW, they will inform DIAC (through that form 1100) and DIAC will accpt our EOI number to send us an invitation. The first round of invitations will be out in August.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Ah well, I was as confused as you, so I just emailed NSW about it, and asked whether this "before-1stJuly-SS" is applicable or not, and how to use it.
> 
> I got this reply in the email -
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

So, i am planning to enter the EOI number in place of TRN on the form and sen it back.

Also, which skill list they are talking about is it the SOL or the list of the skill list of NSW??


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> So, i am planning to enter the EOI number in place of TRN on the form and sen it back.
> 
> Also, which skill list they are talking about is it the SOL or the list of the skill list of NSW??


Well, I think it must be the NSW skills list, but not too sure about it. Has your occupation gone from the SOL 1? If not, then you dont need to worry about it anyways !


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Well, I think it must be the NSW skills list, but not too sure about it. Has your occupation gone from the SOL 1? If not, then you dont need to worry about it anyways !


No mine is same as yours and it's stil on SOL 1 

But, how is the occupation in SOL related to state's own skill list . NSW will have their own diff list.

What do you think?


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

auslover said:


> No mine is same as yours and it's stil on SOL 1
> 
> But, how is the occupation in SOL related to state's own skill list . NSW will have their own diff list.
> 
> What do you think?


Forget this stuff. All I can say for sure is that dev programmer n s/w engr r dere on both d lists. So lets NOT panic.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

miyur said:


> Forget this stuff. All I can say for sure is that dev programmer n s/w engr r dere on both d lists. So lets NOT panic.


But, the july update of NSW is still to happen


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

auslover said:


> But, the july update of NSW is still to happen


Dont worry. We are in safe land. Our ICT codes are safe. Stay at peace n party for getting d NSW SS.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

miyur said:


> Dont worry. We are in safe land. Our ICT codes are safe. Stay at peace n party for getting d NSW SS.


I am still to land. You guys are in safe land.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

miyur said:


> I am still to land. You guys are in safe land.


I am dam sure that you will be joining us in maximum 1-2 days. Then we can have one grand party together


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

190 and 189 seems to have same processing time now: 
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
if you have the chance for both, which one would you choose?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

190 and 189 seems to have same processing time now: 
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
if you have the chance for both, which one would you choose?


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

PG 3 and PG4 is the difference man, they are not same.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> 190 and 189 seems to have same processing time now:
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> if you have the chance for both, which one would you choose?


190 = 6 months
189 = 12 months 

So ,190 is still faster.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Has anyone got NSW SS with 6 band each in IELTS????.... or anyone tried with minimum 6 bands each......


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Has anyone got NSW SS with 6 band each in IELTS????.... or anyone tried with minimum 6 bands each......


No use buddy, i got replies from both NSW and victoria, they don't consider the applications unless you have 7 band in all.

i have got 6.5 in W, and thought would try a SS, if i get it i will make 60 and could go for PR. but in vain, you got to get 7 in all for both SS and to claim 10pts for IELTS.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

Got NSW approval letter today so now I am sitting with 75 points


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

miyur said:


> Got NSW approval letter today so now I am sitting with 75 points


Miyur... Congrats buddy...:clap2: but you cud have applied for 175 long back... cud have been in process to get your PR by now... 
nevertheless.... still you have gud option with 80 pointers....all the best..


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Miyur... Congrats buddy...:clap2: but you cud have applied for 175 long back... cud have been in process to get your PR by now...
> nevertheless.... still you have gud option with 80 pointers....all the best..


Thanks buddy. Yeah I realize it now but don't regret it . Anyways, I read in the EOI thread that people have started receiving VIC SS . Anyone here got the jackpot ?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

miyur said:


> Got NSW approval letter today so now I am sitting with 75 points


Congrats dude ! Had told you it would be very soon  I am very very happy for you.

Going for 190 immediately?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

miyur said:


> Got NSW approval letter today so now I am sitting with 75 points


Hey dude,

Congrats i told u that you are going to recieve it soon.

So now its me , you and sherlock going with 190 with NSW SS right??


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

auslover said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> Congrats i told u that you are going to recieve it soon.
> 
> So now its me , you and sherlock going with 190 with NSW SS right??


Seems like that. Sherlock -what do u say?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

miyur said:


> Got NSW approval letter today so now I am sitting with 75 points


Congrats, miyur 

did you get it by email?


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

omarau said:


> Congrats, miyur
> 
> did you get it by email?


Thank,omarau. Got it by post.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

for all the guys who got their NSW SS approved after 1-July,
Have you sent your EOI ID back to NSW, how? by email? did any of you got an invitation yet?
It is just so unclear for me how to proceed once I get a result from NSW!!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

From NSW website: FINALLY


> Skilled sponsored migration
> 
> Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 and Skilled Nominated Regional Subclass 489 visas
> 
> Revised forms and an updated list of occupations for NSW State Nomination under the Skilled Nominated subclass 190 and Skilled Nominated Regional subclass 489 will be published on this website shortly.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

omarau said:


> for all the guys who got their NSW SS approved after 1-July,
> Have you sent your EOI ID back to NSW, how? by email? did any of you got an invitation yet?
> It is just so unclear for me how to proceed once I get a result from NSW!!


Omar - I havent and I suppose Sherlock is with me on the same boat. I would like to hear frm NSW before I make the final call.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

omarau said:


> From NSW website: FINALLY


Gr8. please post the link .


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is the link:
Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is the link:
Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

omarau said:


> Here is the link:
> Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


Looks like monday should be d day when they would populate the list. Wat say ?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

miyur said:


> Looks like monday should be d day when they would populate the list. Wat say ?


Who knows . They are indeed a bit slow than others. 
I will be shocked if they come up with online system


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

miyur said:


> Looks like monday should be d day when they would populate the list. Wat say ?


Well, Im hoping Monday would be the day that I get my result letter  
keep your eye on their website, I think some important information will be there tomorrow.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

More and more people who got 190 invitations are reporting that they are not able to submit their applications online, DIAC has informed them that the online application for 190 wont go live until 11 *August* ...
189 first round of invitations will be on 1 August. I hope we dont face a problem with the occupations ceilings because of this


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> More and more people who got 190 invitations are reporting that they are not able to submit their applications online, DIAC has informed them that the online application for 190 wont go live until 11 *August* ...
> 189 first round of invitations will be on 1 August. I hope we dont face a problem with the occupations ceilings because of this


Invite is only given out after looking at the occupation ceilings.

so, after the invite that won't trouble us much.
but, a invite is a must.

Can you please let us know where they have mentioned that online logging is not possible before august 11?


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

auslover said:


> Invite is only given out after looking at the occupation ceilings.
> 
> so, after the invite that won't trouble us much.
> but, a invite is a must.
> ...


Even I would like to know that. Can you point us to the link ?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Here you go guys, nothing official yet! 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...400-nsw-state-sponsorship-176-a-new-post.html
--
SkillSelect - First Invitations to Apply : British Expat Discussion Forum


----------



## coker (Mar 31, 2012)

I was under the impression that after Skillselect, states will have access EOIs and will be able to nominate people directly. Do we still have to send in the paper forms to NSW for SS?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

coker said:


> I was under the impression that after Skillselect, states will have access EOIs and will be able to nominate people directly. Do we still have to send in the paper forms to NSW for SS?


They are in process to update there website.... may be there will be change in from.... you never know... When the changes are published on there website only then something can be told.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

coker said:


> I was under the impression that after Skillselect, states will have access EOIs and will be able to nominate people directly. Do we still have to send in the paper forms to NSW for SS?


They do have this option, but Im sure they will not use it, after all EOI is free and can be full of fraudulent information. So my guess is that you will always have to apply for State Sponsorship first, then they will pick your name up on skillselect and nominate your. Only then you get your invitation for 190


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Can anyone tell, when they are going to upload the new 190 forms?
or can we use the current forms to put new application?


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

anyone recently applied for NSW ss?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> anyone recently applied for NSW ss?


There wording is still the same "Revised forms and an updated list of occupations for NSW State Nomination under the Skilled Nominated subclass 190 and Skilled Nominated Regional subclass 489 will be published on this website shortly."

Don't know when they are going to update this.... anyone should apply for SS only when they update their website with new occupation list. if someone has applied before 1 july.... he's good... otherwise after 1 july, it should be applied after seeing the new list:ranger:....


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> There wording is still the same "Revised forms and an updated list of occupations for NSW State Nomination under the Skilled Nominated subclass 190 and Skilled Nominated Regional subclass 489 will be published on this website shortly."
> 
> Don't know when they are going to update this.... anyone should apply for SS only when they update their website with new occupation list. if someone has applied before 1 july.... he's good... otherwise after 1 july, it should be applied after seeing the new list:ranger:....


I understand your point but I read it like this for those who are still wanting to apply but are doubtful about the existence of their job codes in the list to be put up for the year 2012-2013.

Any1 with job code xyz who applied before July 1 and has got +ve assessment implies that job code is retained for the year 2012-2013. Any views ?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

miyur said:


> I understand your point but I read it like this for those who are still wanting to apply but are doubtful about the existence of their job codes in the list to be put up for the year 2012-2013.
> 
> Any1 with job code xyz who applied before July 1 and has got +ve assessment implies that job code is retained for the year 2012-2013. Any views ?


As I can see you have got the SS from NSW... you have to send your EOI number to NSW and wait for the invitation from them. This is what you can do. People who got SS from VIC in July are getting invites.... The confirmation you have to send to NSW, in that mention your EOI ID... They will send you invite hopefully soon...


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

miyur said:


> I understand your point but I read it like this for those who are still wanting to apply but are doubtful about the existence of their job codes in the list to be put up for the year 2012-2013.
> 
> Any1 with job code xyz who applied before July 1 and has got +ve assessment implies that job code is retained for the year 2012-2013. Any views ?


@miyur,

your IELTS score is great! can you please tell, if it is general or academic?

any tips to get such score?


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> @miyur,
> 
> your IELTS score is great! can you please tell, if it is general or academic?
> 
> any tips to get such score?


Thanks. Mine was general.

For tips, Can you check http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../64098-sharing-acs-status-180.html#post794024 . Lemme know if it helps.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

miyur said:


> Thanks. Mine was general.
> 
> For tips, Can you check http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../64098-sharing-acs-status-180.html#post794024 . Lemme know if it helps.


This really helps.... I'll try to follow this in my next attempt for mt IELTS... I have to score 7 in writing... Which I'm not able to crack from last few times.....


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

miyur said:


> Thanks. Mine was general.
> 
> For tips, Can you check http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../64098-sharing-acs-status-180.html#post794024 . Lemme know if it helps.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Red_dust (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Guys

Just received my NSW SS (for 176) on the 7th of July by post. Now will be applying for EOI and subsequently DIAC. Joining the forum to share information that may be of common interest to all people going to NSW.

Kunal


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Red_dust said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just received my NSW SS (for 176) on the 7th of July by post. Now will be applying for EOI and subsequently DIAC. Joining the forum to share information that may be of common interest to all people going to NSW.
> 
> Kunal



Can you please tell us you job code and timeline?


----------



## Red_dust (Jul 10, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Can you please tell us you job code and timeline?


221111-Accountant| NSW SS applied: 18/06/2012 | IELTS: 26/10/10 | IELTS - 7.5 overall


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Red_dust said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just received my NSW SS (for 176) on the 7th of July by post. Now will be applying for EOI and subsequently DIAC. Joining the forum to share information that may be of common interest to all people going to NSW.
> 
> Kunal


Congrats Kunal ! Do keep us updated on the process !


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Red_dust said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just received my NSW SS (for 176) on the 7th of July by post. Now will be applying for EOI and subsequently DIAC. Joining the forum to share information that may be of common interest to all people going to NSW.
> 
> Kunal


Congrats Kunal

So, its me , you ,Sherlock and mayur who got +ve NSW SS after 1 july.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Congrats Kunal ! Do keep us updated on the process !


How are you now, Sherry  
Did you send NSW the acknowledgement form ?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

auslover said:


> Congrats Kunal
> 
> So, its me , you ,Sherlock and mayur who got +ve NSW SS after 1 july.


All the best to you all.... Hope you all get invitation soon from NSW.....


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

On a general note, has anyone applied for NSW SS after 1st july? Can we use the old forms available on the NSW site to request SS?


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

prgopala said:


> On a general note, has anyone applied for NSW SS after 1st july? Can we use the old forms available on the NSW site to request SS?


same question here


----------



## vimsymeghie (Jun 18, 2012)

Guys,

All people who has applied to 176 with DIAC in the month of JUNE 2012 can view the following link & may put their data.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtjmLt4bD4fJdGstYU9ZcHJJRUJHV05GSXRHUXdNY2c#gid=0


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Another thing that I noted is there are quite a few of the members who already have their NSW SS and are waiting for VIC SS as well? What are the possible reasons for the same?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Another thing that I noted is there are quite a few of the members who already have their NSW SS and are waiting for VIC SS as well? What are the possible reasons for the same?


In my case i have Positive SS but i am waiting for the invite from NSW .

As, still there are many hiccups in the new skill select system, one cannot be sure till he/she receives a invite.

Once i get a invite from NSW, i will withdraw my VIC SS Application so that there can be a vacancy created for someone else.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

auslover said:


> In my case i have Positive SS but i am waiting for the invite from NSW .
> 
> As, still there are many hiccups in the new skill select system, one cannot be sure till he/she receives a invite.
> 
> Once i get a invite from NSW, i will withdraw my VIC SS Application so that there can be a vacancy created for someone else.


Oh ok. Any idea if we can apply for NSW SS with the old forms on their site? they have not mentioned whether we can apply for it or not?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Oh ok. Any idea if we can apply for NSW SS with the old forms on their site? they have not mentioned whether we can apply for it or not?


Only way to know this is to call or mail them.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

auslover said:


> Only way to know this is to call or mail them.


I mailed them, but no response. I also called then but could not connect to any 'expert' , the phone call kept on going back to the operator or the person's mailbox. Anyways, i will try tomorrow.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

auslover said:


> Only way to know this is to call or mail them.


Another question, how much fees did you pay for NSW SS? 300 or 330$ & what mode of payment did you do? DD, money order?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Another question, how much fees did you pay for NSW SS? 300 or 330$ & what mode of payment did you do? DD, money order?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...uestion-regarding-fee-how-pay.html#post839699


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Another question, how much fees did you pay for NSW SS? 300 or 330$ & what mode of payment did you do? DD, money order?


It is $300... you need to make a draft on their name.... and send it with you application....


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

vimsymeghie said:


> Guys,
> 
> All people who has applied to 176 with DIAC in the month of JUNE 2012 can view the following link & may put their data.
> 
> ...


This one is so nice... we can track eachother's file progress... thanks a bunch.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

UPDATE -

*The NSW forms for the Skilled Nominated subclass 190 visa are now available on NSW website.* Check out the other info as well.

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to let you know that I have accepted the NSW SS nomination today.  Lets see what happens now !


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

sherlock said:


> UPDATE -
> 
> *The NSW forms for the Skilled Nominated subclass 190 visa are now available on NSW website.* Check out the other info as well.
> 
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


Man..thanks sherlock..i was about to apply for nsw ss today usinh old forms. I will use the new forms now.  btw nothing has really changed with the forms except for the addl doc where u declare ur points.


----------



## coker (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm getting ready to apply for NSW SS as well. Do we have to send them certified copies of all documents? Do we have to send all payroll records? That would be 100s of pages.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

coker said:


> I'm getting ready to apply for NSW SS as well. Do we have to send them certified copies of all documents? Do we have to send all payroll records? That would be 100s of pages.


Yes i sent certified copies .
Also i sent 1 year slart slips bd bank ararement


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

coker said:


> I'm getting ready to apply for NSW SS as well. Do we have to send them certified copies of all documents? Do we have to send all payroll records? That would be 100s of pages.


Yes all copies should be certified (true copies).
I sent 6 months of payslips. The whole point is to prove your employment. So if you have all other good docs for employment (like references and stuff) , 6 months or 1 year should be enough.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Man..thanks sherlock..i was about to apply for nsw ss today usinh old forms. I will use the new forms now.  btw nothing has really changed with the forms except for the addl doc where u declare ur points.


Yeah I saw that too  But always better to apply with new forms.
All the best !


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Yeah I saw that too  But always better to apply with new forms.
> All the best !


Thanks mate, Here is what i have got for NSW SS
1) New 190 Forms from their site
2) CV
3) Skill assessment
4) IELTS
5) Employer reference
6) Educational Docs
7) Tax documents and Salary Slips
8) Offer letter & Employment agreement letter

I think i have covered all the aspects. anything that you guys want to suggest?


----------



## coker (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm filling out the new SS form for NSW. In the Employment History section, there are only 3 rows and I am not able to add more rows in the Word document. I have had a total of 7 jobs. Anybody encountered the same problem?


----------



## coker (Mar 31, 2012)

coker said:


> I'm filling out the new SS form for NSW. In the Employment History section, there are only 3 rows and I am not able to add more rows in the Word document. I have had a total of 7 jobs. Anybody encountered the same problem?


Also, what do you fill under Occupation in the Employment History section? Is it the Nominated Occupation on the ANZCO list or my job title for that job?


----------



## jeremiah2911 (Jun 7, 2012)

hello!

i received +ve letter from NSW last July 11 and have filled my EOI too. for those in the same situation like me, whats our next step? I emailed NSW about it but still got no reply..

thanks!


----------



## jeremiah2911 (Jun 7, 2012)

hello!

i received +ve letter from NSW last July 11 and have filled my EOI too. for those in the same situation like me, whats our next step? I emailed NSW about it but still got no reply..

thanks!


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

jeremiah2911 said:


> hello!
> 
> i received +ve letter from NSW last July 11 and have filled my EOI too. for those in the same situation like me, whats our next step? I emailed NSW about it but still got no reply..
> 
> thanks!


Heelo, can we know you job code and, ielts, points etc?


----------



## jeremiah2911 (Jun 7, 2012)

System Admin

ACS:18-Apr-2012 | ACS +ve:30-May-2012 | IELTS:28-Apr-2012(R:8,L:7.5,S:7.5,W:7.5,Total-7.5) | NSW SS app ack:6-June-2012 | NSW +ve:6-July-2012


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

For all of those who got their result letters after 1-July. Did any of you sent back his EOI to NSW and actually got an invitation from their side?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

jeremiah2911 said:


> hello!
> 
> i received +ve letter from NSW last July 11 and have filled my EOI too. for those in the same situation like me, whats our next step? I emailed NSW about it but still got no reply..
> 
> thanks!


You need to send the EOI number and filled form-1 (which NSW sent back to you) to them by email. Then soon you will get invitation to apply for 190 from DIAC directly. Thats how some people in this forum got it.

I also sent my acceptance of NSW SS last week. Will hopefully get the invitation to apply this week.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

omarau said:


> For all of those who got their result letters after 1-July. Did any of you sent back his EOI to NSW and actually got an invitation from their side?


Yes, couple of guys did. Check out the other thread.. I dont remember the name now.

I have also sent the SS acceptance email (with form) last week. Hopefully I'll get the invitation to apply for the visa this week.


----------



## jeremiah2911 (Jun 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> You need to send the EOI number and filled form-1 (which NSW sent back to you) to them by email. Then soon you will get invitation to apply for 190 from DIAC directly. Thats how some people in this forum got it.
> 
> I also sent my acceptance of NSW SS last week. Will hopefully get the invitation to apply this week.


thansk sherlock for that! then i just need to fill up the form, scan and send back thru email... i believe no need to send the hardcopy right?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

jeremiah2911 said:


> thansk sherlock for that! then i just need to fill up the form, scan and send back thru email... i believe no need to send the hardcopy right?


You have both the options. See your letter, it mentions that same.

But obviously the best way would be through email. So just fill up the form they sent you, make sure you mention the EOI number there (where they ask for DIAC TRN), and send it by email to NSW. Also mention the EOI number and NSW ref number in that email (just for more info).


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

Any update on latest grants?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

So suddenly I receive an email from SkillSelect with an invitation initiated by NSW. Looks like my sponsorship application was finally finalized  the invitation really made the waiting worthwhile  ,,,
waiting for 11-August to lodge my 190 application now


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

omarau said:


> So suddenly I receive an email from SkillSelect with an invitation initiated by NSW. Looks like my sponsorship application was finally finalized  the invitation really made the waiting worthwhile  ,,,
> waiting for 11-August to lodge my 190 application now


Now that's cool. Did you get NSW approval letter or this has happened suddenly out of the blue moon ?


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

omarau said:


> So suddenly I receive an email from SkillSelect with an invitation initiated by NSW. Looks like my sponsorship application was finally finalized  the invitation really made the waiting worthwhile  ,,,
> waiting for 11-August to lodge my 190 application now


Congrates!

Can we know, how many points you had?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

omarau said:


> So suddenly I receive an email from SkillSelect with an invitation initiated by NSW. Looks like my sponsorship application was finally finalized  the invitation really made the waiting worthwhile  ,,,
> waiting for 11-August to lodge my 190 application now


Super awesome ! Congrats man !


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

miyur said:


> Now that's cool. Did you get NSW approval letter or this has happened suddenly out of the blue moon ?


They had a question regarding my experience, I answered them and quoted my EOI ID, then a couple of days later I received the invitation from skillselect :clap2: havent received my result letter from NSW yet. Suddenly I lost interest in it


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

tintin_papay said:


> Congrates!
> 
> Can we know, how many points you had?


it is 70 points (including the 5 extra points for NSW SS)


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Super awesome ! Congrats man !



thanks sherlock, I guess all of us will be between the ones who will lodge 190 applications on 11 August .

keep us posted


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

omarau said:


> thanks sherlock, I guess all of us will be between the ones who will lodge 190 applications on 11 August .
> 
> keep us posted


Suddenly the forum is back to life again  . Now this is seriously like nightmares to me . NSW approved my SS but invite in still hanging there .


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

miyur said:


> Suddenly the forum is back to life again  . Now this is seriously like nightmares to me . NSW approved my SS but invite in still hanging there .


Give them a call, or send an email quoting your EOI ID, asking what the next step should be! that worked for me


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

miyur said:


> Suddenly the forum is back to life again  . Now this is seriously like nightmares to me . NSW approved my SS but invite in still hanging there .


You'll get it buddy in few days.... Even no one can file visa in 190 before Aug 11... So just wait for it....


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

*Got the invitation !*

Hi Guys,

Finally got the invitation to apply for 190(NSW) today. Please see my timeline in my signature.

Gotta wait till 11th August now


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got the invitation to apply for 190(NSW) today. Please see my timeline in my signature.
> 
> Gotta wait till 11th August now


Congrats sherlock... Now three people got Invite from NSW.. That's great... :clap2:


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi @sherlock very good news! can you please tell us, how many points you had?


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

Finally, I got the approval for NSW SS! :clap2:

EOI lodged for 190 on 18/7 with total of 70 points.

Now to wait for the invitation, and doubts start to fly around in my mind... 

"They took so long to grant the SS, what are the odds that I don't get the invitation til after 11 Aug n miss out on the first round of applications?!?"

Well, I'm only worrying cos my student visa is expiring on 30 Sept, so I need to be able to apply 190 and be on bridging visa before then!

I guess applying for Aus PR is like that...endless worries...


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Hi @sherlock very good news! can you please tell us, how many points you had?


My points are 70, including the 5 points that came out of NSW SS.


----------



## silvre7 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi guys, my wife and I pulled the trigger last 26-Jun on a GSM 175 (Wife primary applicant as 261313 and me secondary as 261111). We couldn't wait for the state sponsorship result and decided to play it safe. Well, now the NSW SS finally arrived in the mail 13-Jul. Will it still be of use to us? While we could apply through the new EOI process for a 190 I'm not too keen on paying again for a visa. Any thoughts? 

________________
*ACS +ve (261111):* 26-Apr-2012 | *IELTS: *21-Apr-2012 (L9,R8,W7.5,S8,O8.0) | *175 submitted: *26-Jun-2012 | *NSW SS +ve: *13-Jul-2012


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

So I am happy to declare that finally after a long long long wait,I join the league of the ones with an INVITE TO APPLY. Wait game finally paid off.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

miyur said:


> So I am happy to declare that finally after a long long long wait,I join the league of the ones with an INVITE TO APPLY. Wait game finally paid off.


Congrats. I assume it is for 190 & from NSW.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

silvre7 said:


> Hi guys, my wife and I pulled the trigger last 26-Jun on a GSM 175 (Wife primary applicant as 261313 and me secondary as 261111). We couldn't wait for the state sponsorship result and decided to play it safe. Well, now the NSW SS finally arrived in the mail 13-Jul. Will it still be of use to us? While we could apply through the new EOI process for a 190 I'm not too keen on paying again for a visa. Any thoughts?
> 
> ________________
> *ACS +ve (261111):* 26-Apr-2012 | *IELTS: *21-Apr-2012 (L9,R8,W7.5,S8,O8.0) | *175 submitted: *26-Jun-2012 | *NSW SS +ve: *13-Jul-2012


Well if you want to go for 190 then you will have to pay again. You cannot convert the 175 to 190 now.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Congrats. I assume it is for 190 & from NSW.


Yep.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Since the new forms for NSW now had the EOI number required i assume that they will now directly send invitations to apply for approved cases rather than sending approval to individual and then individual sending the acceptance back. That will result in quicker ITA's.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

miyur said:


> So I am happy to declare that finally after a long long long wait,I join the league of the ones with an INVITE TO APPLY. Wait game finally paid off.


Congrats man ! I told you you would get it soon  I'm very very happy for you. All docs ready for the application?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

miyur said:


> So I am happy to declare that finally after a long long long wait,I join the league of the ones with an INVITE TO APPLY. Wait game finally paid off.


Congrats... i told you buddy you will get it soon..... sooner or later you to get this invite.... Now go ahead file your visa on Aug 11... all the best...:ranger:


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Congrats man ! I told you you would get it soon  I'm very very happy for you. All docs ready for the application?


Thank you very much.
Yes, Sir. The docs are all set for the Mission Oz .
How abt you ?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

miyur said:


> So I am happy to declare that finally after a long long long wait,I join the league of the ones with an INVITE TO APPLY. Wait game finally paid off.


Hey buddy,

Congrats, so its me you, omarau and Sherlok in the same boat.

Congrats again.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Congrats... i told you buddy you will get it soon..... sooner or later you to get this invite.... Now go ahead file your visa on Aug 11... all the best...:ranger:


Thank you. Yes, I am on it.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

auslover said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Congrats, so its me you, omarau and Sherlok in the same boat.
> 
> Congrats again.


Thanks, man


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

miyur said:


> Thank you very much.
> Yes, Sir. The docs are all set for the Mission Oz .
> How abt you ?


The same. Will confirm once again with the checklist given by them in that email (190 checklist of documents).


----------



## Red_dust (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Guys

I got my invite from DIAC too for lodging the 190 after lodging EOI. The NSW was pretty quick with approving the EOI, after the sponsorship. So thats good news for all others waiting for it.

Cheers


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

Red_dust said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I got my invite from DIAC too for lodging the 190 after lodging EOI. The NSW was pretty quick with approving the EOI, after the sponsorship. So thats good news for all others waiting for it.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats. Lotta good news today . What's up DIAC ?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Red_dust said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I got my invite from DIAC too for lodging the 190 after lodging EOI. The NSW was pretty quick with approving the EOI, after the sponsorship. So thats good news for all others waiting for it.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats! Welcome to our boat


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Congrats! Welcome to our boat


Looks like we need a ship now


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Red_dust said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I got my invite from DIAC too for lodging the 190 after lodging EOI. The NSW was pretty quick with approving the EOI, after the sponsorship. So thats good news for all others waiting for it.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats man.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

miyur said:


> Looks like we need a ship now


I hope we all get a bulk discount on the flight booking to Sydney. lane:


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

suziewan said:


> Finally, I got the approval for NSW SS! :clap2:
> 
> EOI lodged for 190 on 18/7 with total of 70 points.
> 
> ...


 Hey ,

you dont worry at all as they are pretty quick in providing the invite after + ve SS . 
I got it in a week.
You now send them your EOI ID AND they will send you the invite in 8-10 days MAX
I am sure you will make it before the 30 sept.


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

miyur said:


> So I am happy to declare that finally after a long long long wait,I join the league of the ones with an INVITE TO APPLY. Wait game finally paid off.


Big Con, Miyur!


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

LostMeson said:


> Big Con, Miyur!


Thanks man. Hows ur naati stuff going ?


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

not bad, but seems that I don't need it any more.
got the notice card today, I'll go to the post office tomorrow to get the NSW SS result. hope I can get aboard the same boat with you guys



miyur said:


> Thanks man. Hows ur naati stuff going ?


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

LostMeson said:


> not bad, but seems that I don't need it any more.
> got the notice card today, I'll go to the post office tomorrow to get the NSW SS result. hope I can get aboard the same boat with you guys


We are on a ship. Wanna still board it ?


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

miyur said:


> We are on a ship. Wanna still board it ?


got the positive result letter today, finally. it's really a long waiting... hope NSW and DIAC can process my EOI asap so that I can get the invitation before the end of this month to be with you guys


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

LostMeson said:


> got the positive result letter today, finally. it's really a long waiting... hope NSW and DIAC can process my EOI asap so that I can get the invitation before the end of this month to be with you guys


Congrats,Pat


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

miyur said:


> Congrats,Pat


Thanks, man!
btw. how long did it take from sending EOI number back to NSW till getting an invitation for you guys finally?


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

shouldn't be more than a fortnight or about a week if you got the lucky stars


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

auslover said:


> Hey ,
> 
> you dont worry at all as they are pretty quick in providing the invite after + ve SS .
> I got it in a week.
> ...


Thanks!! EOI ID already submitted...

Fingers crossed there're no undue delays and I can get on the same boat with u guys!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

For everyone on the board of the ship of invitations. Regarding the documents that we should have ready on 11 August to attach to our applications
do we have to prepare the following documents, or should we wait for the CO to ask for them:
- Form 26 Medical examination for an Australian visa
- Form 160 Radiological report on chest x-ray of an applicant for an Australian visa

The checklists states that we need to provide these documents but doesnt say when,,or am I missing something؟
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

omarau said:


> For everyone on the board of the ship of invitations. Regarding the documents that we should have ready on 11 August to attach to our applications
> do we have to prepare the following documents, or should we wait for the CO to ask for them:
> - Form 26 Medical examination for an Australian visa
> - Form 160 Radiological report on chest x-ray of an applicant for an Australian visa
> ...


I guess we should wait for the CO to ask for them.


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

Just saw this thread in another forum:

DIAC impose temporary limit on EOI invitations

Arghhh...it's like my worst nightmare coming to life! 

Though in the thread it was only for Victoria, but likely DIAC would communicate the same to all states??

Is there anyone waiting for invitation from NSW (with +ve SS) who got that dreaded email?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

suziewan said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Just saw this thread in another forum:
> 
> ...


this is bad man.


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

suziewan said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Just saw this thread in another forum:
> 
> ...


Hi suziewan,
Our situations are quite similar. Having got the +ve NSW SS but are still waiting for the invitation. I think it's a very bad news for us.


----------



## Red_dust (Jul 10, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I guess we should wait for the CO to ask for them.


Hi Guys
For all the guys with the invite, is there any way of getting the copy of the Visa 190 application form just to see the list of necessary details required? Also, specifically for people from India, will class X certificate do in lieu of birth certificate? (thats what is listed as required on the 190 checklist)


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

Red_dust said:


> Hi Guys
> For all the guys with the invite, is there any way of getting the copy of the Visa 190 application form just to see the list of necessary details required? Also, specifically for people from India, will class X certificate do in lieu of birth certificate? (thats what is listed as required on the 190 checklist)


Y not go to registrar of births and deaths for the birth certificate. Its quite an easy process .


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

states seems to have a limit of 25 invitations for July only!! most states have reached this number. The good news is that August is only few days away and invitations will start coming again. 
skillselect is still a mystery for most of us. Probably for DIAC as well


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

omarau said:


> states seems to have a limit of 25 invitations for July only!! most states have reached this number. The good news is that August is only few days away and invitations will start coming again.
> skillselect is still a mystery for most of us. Probably for DIAC as well


seems SA and WA have released a batch of nomination confirmations these two or three days. just wondering the situation for NSW...


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

LostMeson said:


> seems SA and WA have released a batch of nomination confirmations these two or three days. just wondering the situation for NSW...


Yup SA has sent the SS approval only.. not the invitation for EOI..... might sent in batch by August 1....:ranger:


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

suziewan, this is bad news indeed!has anyone received a +NSW SS for the month of july?keep us updated.im still waiting for my ielts result,hopefully i get a good result so i can start lodging my application for nsw


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

So I went to the Down Under Expo in Sydney today. NSW Government was there as well as DIAC. 

I got confirmation from NSW Government that there has been a temporary cap of 25 invitations as part of DIAC's trial run, and this cap has been reached for NSW. The lady there (who also happened to be the one who approved my SS) assured me that usually there will not be a cap, it is just for this trial run.

Then I went over to the DIAC booth, and asked the guy there when will DIAC resume allowing NSW to nominate and invite people. The answer I got was 11 August, when the online application goes live.

I guess we'll just have to wait til 11 Aug and c if the invitation comes through then...


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

suziewan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So I went to the Down Under Expo in Sydney today. NSW Government was there as well as DIAC.
> 
> ...


Very Informative. Thanks for posting. I think this should relax the tense nerves.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

suziewan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So I went to the Down Under Expo in Sydney today. NSW Government was there as well as DIAC.
> 
> ...


So basically do you have a NSW SS approved and waiting for invite from skillselect?


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

suziewan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So I went to the Down Under Expo in Sydney today. NSW Government was there as well as DIAC.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing suziewan!

the bad thing is 11 Aug is Saturday, so probably should be till Aug 13...


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

suziewan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So I went to the Down Under Expo in Sydney today. NSW Government was there as well as DIAC.
> 
> ...


Hi man,
as to my understanding, the Down Under Expo is held in the town hall? so you met the DIAC officer out of their normal office, am I right?


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

suziewan,tnx for the info.does that mean NSW will be removing the cap and will accept SS soon?


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

prgopala said:


> So basically do you have a NSW SS approved and waiting for invite from skillselect?


Yup, got NSW SS approved. Just waiting for the invite...


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

LostMeson said:


> Hi man,
> as to my understanding, the Down Under Expo is held in the town hall? so you met the DIAC officer out of their normal office, am I right?


Yeah I was at Town Hall, they had 2 DIAC people taking any questions about Skillselect. Man, the queue was looooong...


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

olan said:


> suziewan,tnx for the info.does that mean NSW will be removing the cap and will accept SS soon?


NSW Government couldn't give me a straight answer, they said it depends on DIAC. Well, DIAC says once the system goes live on 11 Aug, they will start allowing state governments to nominate people and issue invites again.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

suziewan said:


> Yup, got NSW SS approved. Just waiting for the invite...


And how long have you been waiting? Coz this guy seems to have got the quickest NSW approval and skillselect invite that i have ever seen on this forum. And this is as latest as July 17th.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/852977-post31.html


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

suziewan said:


> Yeah I was at Town Hall, they had 2 DIAC people taking any questions about Skillselect. Man, the queue was looooong...


Hey man,
Actually I have a doubt about the process that left to us to go through. According to the reply I got from NSW SS, they said once they received our updated EOI number as a confirmation to their state sponsorship, they will send our EOI number separately to DIAC by email. Then DIAC need to link our file previously provided by NSW with our EOI number. So everything is at DIAC's hand afterwards. Thus I don't think NSW SS can do anything more with our invitation. It's totally upto DIAC's schedule. If we can figure out who exactly in DIAC are dealing with our cases, it would be helpful.


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

prgopala said:


> And how long have you been waiting? Coz this guy seems to have got the quickest NSW approval and skillselect invite that i have ever seen on this forum. And this is as latest as July 17th.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/852977-post31.html


I got my SS approved on 17/7, then EOI was lodged and ID submitted to NSW on 18/7. Been waiting for the invite ever since...

Yea, the lady said they're very quick to nominate once they receive the EOI ID, then Skillselect would automatically send out the invite. That guy was probably the lucky 25th person to get the invite.


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

LostMeson said:


> Hey man,
> Actually I have a doubt about the process that left to us to go through. According to the reply I got from NSW SS, they said once they received our updated EOI number as a confirmation to their state sponsorship, they will send our EOI number separately to DIAC by email. Then DIAC need to link our file previously provided by NSW with our EOI number. So everything is at DIAC's hand afterwards. Thus I don't think NSW SS can do anything more with our invitation. It's totally upto DIAC's schedule. If we can figure out who exactly in DIAC are dealing with our cases, it would be helpful.


Hmm...you may be right. I have yet to see my NSW SS approval letter, it's with my agent so I don't know what're the instructions. But from my conversation with NSW Gov, she said that after we send the EOI ID back, they have to click something in Skillselect to "nominate" us, then Skillselect will automatically pick it up and issue an invite. So the prob is, DIAC has limited them to 25 nominations only for July. Well, I checked with my agent as well, she said the next round of invitations will be on 11 or prob 13 Aug, so nothing much we can do except wait some more...


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

suziewan said:


> I got my SS approved on 17/7, then EOI was lodged and ID submitted to NSW on 18/7. Been waiting for the invite ever since...
> 
> Yea, the lady said they're very quick to nominate once they receive the EOI ID, then Skillselect would automatically send out the invite. That guy was probably the lucky 25th person to get the invite.


Lucky, super lucky i would say.. just a week!!!! to get an SS.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

duplicated


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

have all of you guys got this:


> *SkillSelect Invitation Announcement*
> On August 1st, the first invitation round for Skilled Independent (Subclass 189) and the family sponsored Skilled Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visas will be held.
> 
> As SkillSelect is a new and complex system, our first run of invitations will be reduced in size, to allow us to ensure that all elements of the system are working smoothly.
> ...


what do you think?


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

It says, they are doing a test-run


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

70 is the lowest point for today's 1 Aug invitation, just learned from another forum

pomsinoz (will not post link)


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

:hurt:

Why no mention of resuming invitations for 190!!!


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

@suz let us know, when you get your invitation.


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

hi everyone! im in the process of lodging an application for NSW SS. can i already lodge an EOI on skill select (189) and once i receive the NSW SS, ill just change my visa application to a 190? tnx!


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

olan said:


> hi everyone! im in the process of lodging an application for NSW SS. can i already lodge an EOI on skill select (189) and once i receive the NSW SS, ill just change my visa application to a 190? tnx!


Now you have to file EOI to get SS from most of the states.... as they have asked to mention your EOI ID in the SS application..... 

I didn't see your IELTS in signatures.... that is must thing to file EOI or apply for SS...:ranger:


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

nav.mahajan, i just received my ielts score.updating my signature now. tnx 4 d info.i will now lodge an EOI and nsw SS


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

olan said:


> nav.mahajan, i just received my ielts score.updating my signature now. tnx 4 d info.i will now lodge an EOI and nsw SS


Congrats buddy.... you can apply for the NSW and VIC SS.... that might fetch you invite for 190.....:ranger:


----------



## jeremiah2911 (Jun 7, 2012)

hi,

i've just got an invitation to lodge an application from Skill Select but im not sure how to start lodging with the new system. 

any idea? thanks!


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

jeremiah2911 said:


> hi,
> 
> i've just got an invitation to lodge an application from Skill Select but im not sure how to start lodging with the new system.
> 
> any idea? thanks!


Hi! Could I ask if u got any state sponsorship? N when did u get the invite? From what I understand the system is not ready yet, it's only going live on 11 Aug so all invitees can only lodge their application then...


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

jeremiah2911 said:


> hi,
> 
> i've just got an invitation to lodge an application from Skill Select but im not sure how to start lodging with the new system.
> 
> any idea? thanks!


Big con, jeremiah2911!


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

suziewan said:


> Hi! Could I ask if u got any state sponsorship? N when did u get the invite? From what I understand the system is not ready yet, it's only going live on 11 Aug so all invitees can only lodge their application then...


@suziewan
I got my invitation today as well. Seems that NSW has been allocated some more places by DIAC this week.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

LostMeson said:


> @suziewan
> I got my invitation today as well. Seems that NSW has been allocated some more places by DIAC this week.


Tài hǎo le ，zhùhè nǐ ！


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

miyur said:


> Tài hǎo le ，zhùhè nǐ ！


WOW!! you know Chinese pinyin so well! it's amazing... 
Thanks a lot
So I am safe to lodge the application before my current visa expires, finally.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

LostMeson said:


> @suziewan
> I got my invitation today as well. Seems that NSW has been allocated some more places by DIAC this week.


Congratulations friend. I am too waiting for SS from NSW. Hope so i am one among those few places


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Congratulations friend. I am too waiting for SS from NSW. Hope so i am one among those few places


Thanks mate! no worries, as far as I know, they will have more allocations next week.


----------



## jeremiah2911 (Jun 7, 2012)

suziewan said:


> Hi! Could I ask if u got any state sponsorship? N when did u get the invite? From what I understand the system is not ready yet, it's only going live on 11 Aug so all invitees can only lodge their application then...


thanks @suziewan! yeah.. my NSW got approved July 6, submitted to NSW my EOI number by July 17..


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

congrats lostmeson and jeremiah2911!


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

LostMeson said:


> @suziewan
> I got my invitation today as well. Seems that NSW has been allocated some more places by DIAC this week.


CONGRATS!! U got ur wish! Glad ur in time now to submit ur application b4 mid-Aug :clap2:
I'm still waiting for my invite though...but still happy to c new invitations coming in, now I have good reason to go bug my agent, hoping for an invite this week or the next!


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

jeremiah2911 said:


> thanks @suziewan! yeah.. my NSW got approved July 6, submitted to NSW my EOI number by July 17..


Congrats!! U & @LostMeson have reignited my hope that there is possibility for me to get an invite before 11 Aug  I submitted my EOI no on 18/7, so hopefully my invite is on its way...


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

Thanks, man! I do believe that your invitation is on the way because NSW SS can nominate at least 10 people(but definitely less than 20) this week. They claim that they are doing it according to the time they received the EOI.



suziewan said:


> CONGRATS!! U got ur wish! Glad ur in time now to submit ur application b4 mid-Aug :clap2:
> I'm still waiting for my invite though...but still happy to c new invitations coming in, now I have good reason to go bug my agent, hoping for an invite this week or the next!


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

olan said:


> congrats lostmeson and jeremiah2911!


Thanks olan


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

LostMeson said:


> Thanks, man! I do believe that your invitation is on the way because NSW SS can nominate at least 10 people(but definitely less than 20) this week. They claim that they are doing it according to the time they received the EOI.


Hey, where did you get this information from?


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Hey, where did you get this information from?


from NSW SS officer


----------



## jeremiah2911 (Jun 7, 2012)

LostMeson said:


> Big con, jeremiah2911!


thanks @lostMeson! congratulations to you aswell!


----------



## jeremiah2911 (Jun 7, 2012)

olan said:


> congrats lostmeson and jeremiah2911!


thanks olan! God bless on your application!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Anyone with a NSW invitation or SS approval today?


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

Sadly...nothing from my side yet 

I'm using an agent, so I don't get correspondence directly from NSW or DIAC
She sent me something today, and I'm hoping someone on this form who're applying on their own can advise me with...

My agent submitted my EOI ID on 18/7 to NSW Gov.
Today, she received reply which goes like this:

From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: form 1100 Siew Szi Wan
Date: Wed, 8 Aug 2012 11:01:24 +1000

Form 1100 has been forwarded to DIAC on 8 August 2012. 

NSW Trade and Investment 
Business Migration and Industry Skills 
Level 48 MLC Centre 19 Martin Place Sydney NSW 2000 
GPO Box 5477 
Sydney NSW 2001 
9338 6692 (tp) 
9338 6728 (fax) 
[email protected] 
Home - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Did anyone on the forum receive the same email? And did invitation come soon after that? I thought my EOI No was linked on 18/7, but it seems like it may not be the case and I could be waaaaay back in the queue before I receive the invitation? *worried*


----------



## coker (Mar 31, 2012)

I got an invitation to apply for a 190 visa yesterday and also received the NSW SS approval letter in the mail. I had also applied for a 175 visa prior to July 1st and that application is still pending. Do I have to withdraw the 175 application before I can apply for the 190 visa or can I have both applications running in parallel? I understand I have to pay the fee again but wanted to know if I can apply for 190 visa while the 175 visa is pending.

Also, I will be getting married at the end of August. Can I add my spouse to the 175 or 190 applications at a later date?


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

congratz lostmeson.... wish to see you soon in australia....


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> congratz lostmeson.... wish to see you soon in australia....


Thanks mate! me too, looking forward to our gathering in Australia


----------



## jaiis (Jul 25, 2012)

Dear friends,

Can you suggest me that which state will have more mainframe oppurtunites, planning to get SS from that state and also anyone from this group working on mainframes.

Thanks
Jay


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

jaiis said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Can you suggest me that which state will have more mainframe oppurtunites, planning to get SS from that state and also anyone from this group working on mainframes.
> 
> ...


SOL for the states are available in their respective sites. Pls download it and have a look @ it.


----------



## Red_dust (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi guys
Just wanted to ask all those who have been inivted and are applying to the skillselect website today. Am facing technical issues in terms of the skillselect website freezing up after clicking on the apply now ? Must be facing lot of traffic as eevryone is applying today. Just wanted to know if other people who have been invited are also facing the same.
Regards
Red_dust


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Red_dust said:


> Hi guys
> Just wanted to ask all those who have been inivted and are applying to the skillselect website today. Am facing technical issues in terms of the skillselect website freezing up after clicking on the apply now ? Must be facing lot of traffic as eevryone is applying today. Just wanted to know if other people who have been invited are also facing the same.
> Regards
> Red_dust


Its not you , everyone is facing one or the other issue.
You can visit the 190 invitess thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=121243


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Red_dust said:


> Hi guys
> Just wanted to ask all those who have been inivted and are applying to the skillselect website today. Am facing technical issues in terms of the skillselect website freezing up after clicking on the apply now ? Must be facing lot of traffic as eevryone is applying today. Just wanted to know if other people who have been invited are also facing the same.
> Regards
> Red_dust


this is just in from skill select.


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

auslover said:


> Its not you , everyone is facing one or the other issue.
> You can visit the 190 invitess thread.
> 
> 189 & 190 Invitations holders, are you ready for 11 August?


Hi EVERYONE,
I am new so please dnt mind this question.
what the charges for applying for NSW state nomination/sponsership.
thanks a lot


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

pnk said:


> Hi EVERYONE,
> I am new so please dnt mind this question.
> what the charges for applying for NSW state nomination/sponsership.
> thanks a lot


It is 300$aud for offshore 
Nd 330 onshore


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Folks, lot of questions and need inputs

1. State Sponsorship - I am a bit confused about the process here

Here is what I found on Skill Select 

_To be able to lodge a valid application for this visa you need to first submit an Expression of Interest through SkillSelect. You can do this in or outside Australia.

If you are nominated by a state or territory and meet the basic requirements for this visa, you will then receive an invitation to apply._

Do we need to first obtain a +ve SS and then use it launch an EOI or will an EOI need to be launched for initiating a State Sponsorship. Can someone clarify please ?

2. Also Skill Select says _If you are invited to apply for 190 visa, you will then have 60 days in which to lodge your online application_

Is this 60 days from the time the application gets pulled from the pool or is this from the time we get a +ve State Sponsorship.

3. Also I have been reading a lot of posts which talk about ceilings on the number of SS issued each month. What is the current situation like for Victoria and NSW.

And how long is it taking on an average for getting a +ve response from the time we send a request.

Appreciate your thoughts please....


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Folks, lot of questions and need inputs

1. State Sponsorship - I am a bit confused about the process here

Here is what I found on Skill Select 

_To be able to lodge a valid application for this visa you need to first submit an Expression of Interest through SkillSelect. You can do this in or outside Australia.

If you are nominated by a state or territory and meet the basic requirements for this visa, you will then receive an invitation to apply._

Do we need to first obtain a +ve SS and then use it launch an EOI or will an EOI need to be launched for initiating a State Sponsorship. Can someone clarify please ?

2. Also Skill Select says _If you are invited to apply for 190 visa, you will then have 60 days in which to lodge your online application_

Is this 60 days from the time the application gets pulled from the pool or is this from the time we get a +ve State Sponsorship.

3. Also I have been reading a lot of posts which talk about ceilings on the number of SS issued each month. What is the current situation like for Victoria and NSW.

And how long is it taking on an average for getting a +ve response from the time we send a request.

Appreciate your thoughts please....


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Folks, lot of questions and need inputs
> 
> 1. State Sponsorship - I am a bit confused about the process here
> 
> ...


1. you need to file a EOI first and then Start the State SS process.
2. It is the time your application gets pulled up from the pool i.e you get a invitation to apply.
3. Nothing is clear about the ceilings as no official report is displayed currently.
NSW takes around 1 month and Victoria takes 2-3 months avg to process applications.

I hope i Have answered all your queries.


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

hi everyone,
ive just received an email from NSW asking me to resend my EOI number for processing nomination. is it synonymous to receiving the much awaited +ve SS? how many days do i have to wait before i receive the mail.another question,has anyone with NSW SS received an invite recently?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

olan said:


> hi everyone,
> ive just received an email from NSW asking me to resend my EOI number for processing nomination. is it synonymous to receiving the much awaited +ve SS? how many days do i have to wait before i receive the mail.another question,has anyone with NSW SS received an invite recently?


Yes, looks like you will be invited  hence they asked regarding the EOI. Couple of days more till you see and invitation.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

*NSW SS Question*

Hi All,

Few quick questions on NSW Application Form 1:

1. I can see only 3 rows in Employment History table. Say if I have 4 or 5 Employment records, how can I add it? 
2. Also, Employment History table has only "Date Commenced" column. Should we mention End date of employment as well or just commenced date as it is given?

Please advise.

Regards,
VJ


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Documents for NSW SS*

Hi Guys,

Could you please advise the documents list that needs to be certified as true copy for NSW SS?

I understand the following has to be certified:
1. Passport pages / Visa
2. IELTS report
3. Employment reference letters
4. Academic transcripts & Degree certificate
5. Certifications eg. Java

Am I missing anything here? 

Regards,
VJ


----------



## paul100 (Jul 17, 2012)

*IELTS NSW score*

Can someone know the IELTS score required for NSW for 263111 code ?


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi there,

I am about to apply to NSW State Sponsorship can any buddy help me what docs i need to submit and do i have to have 7 in each because withoug IELTS my points are 55 and if they grant me my points will be 60????


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

v190 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Few quick questions on NSW Application Form 1:
> 
> ...


Hi VJ.. I am also stuck at this point. Also the IELTS points does not accept decimals. Eg, when we enter '8.5', it shows '8' only. But for the overall score, we can enter decimal as well. So hope it should be OK.

Could somebody shed some light on the other 2 points please?

Rgds,
Sunil


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

1. I can see only 3 rows in Employment History table. Say if I have 4 or 5 Employment records, how can I add it?

- Form is not editable and new rows can not be added. Workaround is to press enter and then add more details in same column. Later on you can manually mark a separation line using scale and pen.


2. Also, Employment History table has only "Date Commenced" column. Should we mention End date of employment as well or just commenced date as it is given?

- you can put date as 23.10.2010 - 10.09.2012

Hope this helps.

Amit


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi, 
I am new to this forum...

This is really stupid question but reply will be really appreciated..

I am collecting all documents required for NSW SS.. Please tell me what it means to 'TAB the documents'


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum...
> 
> This is really stupid question but reply will be really appreciated..
> ...


you need to name the documents. Paste a slip on each document and put the description like "Employment reference" etc..


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum...
> 
> This is really stupid question but reply will be really appreciated..
> ...


I just started collecting my documents to apply for NSW too. I was thinking about using this:
OfficeMax Colored File Folders, 1/3 Cut, Letter, 100/Box


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

I am preparing my documents for NSW SS.

Can any one help me on folllowing:

1. Do I need to get my 'Skill Assessment' report notarized ?

2. This is 3rd company I am working with. So I am attaching documents:

(i) Company_1: Experience and 'Roles & Responsibilities' letter. I dont have salary slips and bank statement as salary was paid in cash.

(ii) Company_2: Experience and 'Roles & Responsibilities' letter, along with bank statement

(iii) Company_3_current: 'Roles & Responsibilities' letter, last three salary slips and offer letter

Please advice..


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

1. Do I need to get my 'Skill Assessment' report notarized ?

>> No. This is just a printout. You need to notarize only documents which are a copy of the original. In this case the printout is no different from a copy of the printout. Therefore, doesn't need to be notarized.

2. This is 3rd company I am working with. So I am attaching documents:

(i) Company_1: Experience and 'Roles & Responsibilities' letter. I dont have salary slips and bank statement as salary was paid in cash.
>> I'm not really sure why you're asking this  If you don't have them means you don't have them...If someone on the forum says that omg they will not approve, will you generate them? I suggest that you submit the Experience and 'Roles & Responsibilities' letter. Those should be sufficient.

(ii) Company_2: Experience and 'Roles & Responsibilities' letter, along with bank statement
>>Should be fine

(iii) Company_3_current: 'Roles & Responsibilities' letter, last three salary slips and offer letter
>>Should be fine

Do you have relieving letters from jobs 1 & 2? They would also be helpful. Any references are also good.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> 1. Do I need to get my 'Skill Assessment' report notarized ?
> 
> >> No. This is just a printout. You need to notarize only documents which are a copy of the original. In this case the printout is no different from a copy of the printout. Therefore, doesn't need to be notarized.
> 
> ...


thanks for your reply..

yes you are right 'If you don't have them means you don't have them...' 

I do have relieving letters from jobs 1 & 2, and separate 'Roles & Responsibilities' letter.

I more thing I need to ask is that while filling Form-2, do I need to circle last point 'Nomination/sponsorship at time of invitation'.. ?

After clearing this doubt I am all set to send my documents..


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

I think relieving letter and roles and responsibilities are sufficient for the claim

I personally have circled it. IMO it's the same as the EOI. Points without the invitation are 5 less than with state sponsorship. So we are essentially saying that I will claim these 5 points if you give me nsw ss

Hth


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Any update from any anyone from anywhere on NSW SS ?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Any update from any anyone from anywhere on NSW SS ?


Check the excel sheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Goran said:


> Check the excel sheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


O great.. So we got excel for NSW too like SA..


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Congrats, couple of people got NSW state sponsorship...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## zamil525 (Nov 14, 2012)

Dear all,
I am interested to apply for NSW state sponsorship. Now so far what I have understood,there is no online application for NSW. Now my query is will I just need to send the requried hard copy docs along with the 4 application forms by any curier like DHL/FedEx ? Or before sending the docs I need to communicate them- via phone or email ? I send them an email, but I guess they don't respond any client request.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

zamil525 said:


> Dear all,
> I am interested to apply for NSW state sponsorship. Now so far what I have understood,there is no online application for NSW. Now my query is will I just need to send the requried hard copy docs along with the 4 application forms by any curier like DHL/FedEx ? Or before sending the docs I need to communicate them- via phone or email ? I send them an email, but I guess they don't respond any client request.


You need to fill in Forms 1-4 which are on their website. Attest all required documents and attach with your application. If you are applying offshore then send DD of AUD 300 along. You don't need to send any notification to them before sending your application.


----------



## zamil525 (Nov 14, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> You need to fill in Forms 1-4 which are on their website. Attest all required documents and attach with your application. If you are applying offshore then send DD of AUD 300 along. You don't need to send any notification to them before sending your application.


Dear brahmgupta,

thnx a lot. I will be applying from Bangladesh. So for an onshore applicant will there be any change what u have told ?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

zamil525 said:


> Dear brahmgupta,
> 
> thnx a lot. I will be applying from Bangladesh. So for an onshore applicant will there be any change what u have told ?


Only if a person is applying onshore then DD of AUD330 needs to submitted. Rest all process remains same.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

*Eligibility for NSW sponsorship !!*

I have 7.5 each and overall 8 in IELTS, am I able to convince a case officer and take a risk to apply 885 ?

I have apply for the NSW state sponsorship, however, I only have 55 points as I am only 23 years old. Could it be approved ?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> I have 7.5 each and overall 8 in IELTS, am I able to convince a case officer and take a risk to apply 885 ?
> 
> I have apply for the NSW state sponsorship, however, I only have 55 points as I am only 23 years old. Could it be approved ?


Assuming NSW will sponsor you it will be additional 5 points making it 60


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

I want to apply for NSW sponsorship but i donot have experience letter from one of my past employee due to some difference of opinion. How i can handle that i have all the proof goodbye email , my signed resignation letter, email to my boss saying today is my last day and appointment /joining letter to next organization. 

How do that affects my application. Also i have applied for my ACS with out that experience letter and waiting for results. 

Any thoughts or suggestions how I can fix this discrepancy.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

zamil525 said:


> Dear all,
> I am interested to apply for NSW state sponsorship. Now so far what I have understood,there is no online application for NSW. Now my query is will I just need to send the requried hard copy docs along with the 4 application forms by any curier like DHL/FedEx ? Or before sending the docs I need to communicate them- via phone or email ? I send them an email, but I guess they don't respond any client request.


Send your application along with required docs to mentioned address through your preferred courier. There's no need to contact them before sending ur appicaiton if u don't have any confusion/queries.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

I want to apply for NSW sponsorship but i donot have experience letter from one of my past employee due to some difference of opinion. How i can handle that i have all the proof goodbye email , my signed resignation letter, email to my boss saying today is my last day and appointment /joining letter to next organization.

How do that affects my application. Also i have applied for my ACS with out that experience letter and waiting for results.

Any thoughts or suggestions how I can fix this discrepancy.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have submitted my NSW documents through an agent on 2nd November. As I came overseas for Diwali, he has stopped informing me. According to him, documents were received by NSW on 5th. He has stopped responding to my emails and I do not even know if he has received an acknowledgement from NSW. What should I do now ?


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

*NSW sponsorship points*

Hi All,

From NSW site - 

Nomination
In order to qualify for NSW nomination, you must score at least 60 points on the DIAC points based migration test. Please refer to DIAC Booklet 6 for more information.

As the occupations, skills and experience are in demand in Sydney and regional NSW nominated applicants may have enhanced employment prospects. However, nomination does not guarantee employment.

Does this mean that we need 60 points for NSW state sponsorship? I have 55 points right now and I am thinking to apply for NSW sponsorship,I was under impression that if I get approval from NSW sponsorship, it will make 60 points and I will be able to apply for 190 visa. 

Please clarify my doubt abt points. Thanks so much.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

That's correct. You are eligible for applying SS.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> From NSW site -
> 
> ...



it is okay to apply for NSW SS with 55 as I did!!


----------



## rcherukoori (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi,
I got ACS approval under developer programmer.I have applied for NSW State Sponsorship under developer programmer.I have 55 points without NSW State Sponsorship.I submitted my EOI on 23-nov-2012.I have couried my documents,Application And Demand draft etc to NSW Sydney office.They received the docs on 30-NOV-2012.

Till now i did not get any update on Acknowledgment or Invitation Letter from NSW.Did any one applied in last week of november 2012 got Acknowledgement?Please post on this.

Thanks,
Rcherukoori.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

rcherukoori said:


> Hi,
> I got ACS approval under developer programmer.I have applied for NSW State Sponsorship under developer programmer.I have 55 points without NSW State Sponsorship.I submitted my EOI on 23-nov-2012.I have couried my documents,Application And Demand draft etc to NSW Sydney office.They received the docs on 30-NOV-2012.
> 
> Till now i did not get any update on Acknowledgment or Invitation Letter from NSW.Did any one applied in last week of november 2012 got Acknowledgement?Please post on this.
> ...


since the start of the year, they also commenced with processing Nov 2013 1st half applications... yours will be next in line..

have a little patience, i know waiting is excruciating.. but everyone went through the same agonizing wait


----------



## Shobby (Jan 26, 2013)

apurvwalia said:


> I have 7.5 each and overall 8 in IELTS, am I able to convince a case officer and take a risk to apply 885 ?
> 
> I have apply for the NSW state sponsorship, however, I only have 55 points as I am only 23 years old. Could it be approved ?


Hi, did you apply with 55 points? Any postive acknowledgmnt from the state?


----------



## rcherukoori (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Goran,

I am not getting You.U want to say mid november 2012 means upto(15-nov-2012)?
Please clarify on this?


----------



## rcherukoori (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Goran,

I am not getting You.U want to say mid november 2012 means upto(15-nov-2012)?
Please clarify on this?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

rcherukoori said:


> Hi Goran,
> 
> I am not getting You.U want to say mid november 2012 means upto(15-nov-2012)?
> Please clarify on this?


Sorry, yes mid-november 2012.. refer to the sheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


----------



## rcherukoori (Jan 27, 2013)

I am confused on seeing that sheet.They didn't sent any email stating we recieved your documents.Can u plz clarify me what is acknowledgement and Approval and invitation.Plz explain me the process from starting to invitation letter?


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Shobby said:


> Hi, did you apply with 55 points? Any postive acknowledgmnt from the state?


There is another page xalled IELTS sxore fro NSW. You will be able to have more Information from there.


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

apurvwalia said:


> There is another page xalled IELTS sxore fro NSW. You will be able to have more Information from there.


What is NSW SS processing time????


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

Has anyone got any acknowledgement recently for 2013-2014 ?


----------



## RajXetri (Oct 17, 2013)

What is current processing time for NSW SS ?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

NSW is pleased to announce that program targets for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) have been met for the 2013/14 financial year. 

Effective 24 December 2013, applications for NSW nomination for the subclass 190 visa will close. Applications received after this date will not be processed or returned. NSW will reopen for the subclass 190 visa nomination in July 2014. Information regarding 2014/15 applications will be posted on this website in July 2014. 

Thank you for your interest in migrating to NSW.


----------

